# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  استفتاء النادي الاكثر جماهيرية (( البوست الموحد ))

## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...فل نصوت ايها الصفوة من آجل الجماهير التي تشجع وتعشق ناديها  عبر استفتاء برنامج صدى الملاعب وما عليكم الا ان تتدخلو عبر اللينك دهhttp://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html


عملنا ليلاً نهاراّ  لكي نجعلك الرئيس الأكثر شعبية ليه تدمر كرامتنا و كرامه النادي بعوده الحضري
*

----------


## أوهاج

*يقيم موقع الـ(MBC) صدى الملاعب وبعد نجاح صفوة العز فى تتويج والى الشموخ على أعلى قمه على مستوى الوطن العربى، يقيم استفتاء على الجمهور الأكثر إبداعاً فى تشجيع ناديه.
من غير الصفوه أبدع فى عشق ناديه؟
من غير الصفوه ارتجل راجلاً بمعنى الكلمه حتى شندى مؤازراً ضارباً أرفع الأمثله فى العشق لناديه؟
كما كنا الأفضل سنظل.. 
صفوة العز فلنتكاتف لنبهر الجميع.....مودتى
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك يا أوهاج وألحقنا بالرابط مجرد ما ينزل ...

*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*

من هنا نبدأ ضربة البداية , من هنا تتحرك وتتنظم فيـــــــالق نصر المريخ 

تنادوا جميعآ لنبهرهم بتنظيمنا وأكتساحنا لكل تنافس ونزال , المريخ كمــا 

ظللت أردد يٌعلي ولا يُعلي عليه  بفضل من الله ثم بفضل شبـــــابه المحب

 العاشق ,نظموا الصفوف ووسعوا ماعون التصويت ولنضرب بيد من حديد 

 يجب الإنتباه إلي إن دخول الأخوان من المغرب العربي والتنافس المحموم

 بين جمهوري الوداد والرجــــاء يفرض علينـــا مضاعفة الجهد والعطــــاء , 

ستكون هنا غرفة عمليات متابعة التصويت وحث جميع المريخــــاب علي

 التصويت . بالتوفيق صفوة العز .

*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## الدلميت

*جاهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزين جيبوا الرابط

*

----------


## Deimos

*بعد إعلان نتيجة إستفتاء الرئيس الأكثر شعبية في الوطن العربي في برنامج صدي الملاعب بقناة الإم بي سي والذي إنتهي بفوز رئيس نادي المريخ السابق جمال الوالي .. وبعد إعلان نتيجة فوز المريخ في إستفتاء الإم بي سي للفريق السوداني الأكثر شعبية .. تم عمل إستفتاء آخر للجمهور الأكثر إبداعاً في تشجيع ناديه ...

رجاءً صوتوا للمريخ من خلال الرابط :

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

لنثبت للجميع بأن لا فريق يعلو علي المريخ ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*فاز المريخ بإستفتاء قدوة الملاعب (( سامي عز الدين ))

وكذلك الفريق الأكثر شعبية وأيضاً الرئيس الأكثر شعبية في الوطن العربي ...

تبقي فقط إستفتاء واحد .. صوتوا لجماهير المريخ ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*جماهير الهلال السعودي  0.758%  Votes: 171 جماهير النصر السعودي  4.381%  Votes: 988 جماهير الاتحاد السعودي  7.161%  Votes: 1615 جماهير الأهلي السعودي  3.002%  Votes: 677 جماهير الأهلي المصري   0.333%  Votes: 75 جماهير الزمالك المصري  0.177%  Votes: 40 جماهير المريخ السوداني  3.015%  Votes: 680 جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.284%  Votes: 64 جماهير الوحدات الأردني  7.175%  Votes: 1618 جماهير الفيصلي الأردني  1.796%  Votes: 405 جماهير  وفاق سطيف الجزائري  1.41%  Votes: 318 جماهير مولودية الجزائر  9.658%  Votes: 2178 جماهير الترجي التونسي   0.124%  Votes: 28 جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي  0.027%  Votes: 6 جماهير الرجاء المغربي  31.115%  Votes: 7017 جماهير الوداد المغربي  29.057%  Votes: 6553 جماهير العين الإماراتي  0.186%  Votes: 42 جماهير أهلي دبي  0.049%  Votes: 11 جماهير النجمة اللبناني  0.058%  Votes: 13 جماهير الصفاء اللبناني  0.035%  Votes: 8 جماهير القادسية الكويتي  0.111%  Votes: 25 جماهير العربي الكويتي  0.089%  Votes: 20
*

----------


## Deimos

*المريخ متأخر يلا يا صفوة ..

*

----------


## Deimos

*تم النشر في عدد كبير من صفحات الفيس بوك .. ساعدونا يا صفوة ...

*

----------


## بحاري

*انا  قاعد  أصوت  من قبيل  .. لمن مصطفى الاغا  اتصل بي  قال لى  (عملتها ظاهرة) ..

يا عزو  ناس  الرجاء والوداد  ديل  جاديين  كده مالهم  !!!؟؟

*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*المغاربة في خلال ساعتين صوتوا أكثر من 2500 صوت واللحاق بهم يحتاج 

مجهود مضاعف يتفوقون علينا بإكثر من 7000 صوت , الهمة الهمة يا شباب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياجمهور المريخ

تحدي كبير جدا

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*بسم الله نبدأ الدعم طبعاً التصويت مواصلين فيه

*

----------


## ezzeo

*






 يوم أمس, 10:41 PM
  #1

الفتى النبيل

إتحادي فعّال








بيانات العضو

رقم العضوية : 141741

تاريخ التسجيل: Oct 2010

المشاركات: 441

عدد النقاط : 6

معدل تقييم المستوى: 0



الملف الشخصي














 من هو الجمهور العربي الأكثر إبداعا؟.. شارك في استفتاء صدى الملاعب







شارك معنا في اختيار أكثر الجماهير العربية إبداعا من خلال تشجيعها المميز لفرقها بالإضافة للمسات الجمالية التي تضيفها للمدرجات وتشعل حماس اللاعبين وتزيد أدائهم قوة. ويستعرض موقع برنامج صدى الملاعب جمهور كل فريق عربي مشارك في الاستفتاء بشكل منفرد لتسليط الضوء عليه بشكل أكبر وللتعريف به لكل الجماهير العربية.

وسيتم الإعلان عن نتيجة أكثر الجماهير العربية إبداعا بعد انتهاء عملية التصويت ليتوج باللقب متفوقا على كل جماهير الفرق الأخرى المشاركة في الاستفتاء.


يلا يا جمهووور الذهب أنتم الأجدر بها .. وهذا رابط التصويت >>

www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html




 .






























 يوم أمس, 11:00 PM
  #2

السندبااااااد

اتحادي متألق








بيانات العضو

رقم العضوية : 132686

تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2010

المشاركات: 690

عدد النقاط : 21

معدل تقييم المستوى: 2



الملف الشخصي
















ما نتصدر مهما صوتنا
فيها المريخ السوداني وسيتصدر
احنا لو قالوا لنا صوتوا من اسوأ جمهور
و نوينا فريق و صوتنا ضده 
وقتها يتصدر
غير كذا احلموا
جربنا في التصويت لأبو ثامر 
و نادينا و لم نجد مجيب
تحيتي و تقديري



 


.









الجماعة محبطين قمة الاحباط
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*رش جد
بس ناس الاتحاد السعودى 
مشين شديد
اعملوا حسابكم
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*والله أنا محبط جدآ من التصويت 

هل تصدقوا شفت التصويت الصباح لقيت المريخ 330 والمغاربة حوالي 3323 

الأن نحن 890 والمغاربة عدوا الـــ 9000 صوت .

السعوديين مقدور عليهم لكن العطالة ديل الحقوهم كيف ؟ 

أدونا الدبارة يا صفوة ؟ 

لو استمر تصويتهم بهذه الكثافة بتكون مشكلة حقيقية .

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شدو حيلكم معانا يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*دون تحبيط واحد من اثنين يا اما ناس صدي الملاعب رفعوا المغاربة في التصويت 

يا اما جماهير الرجاء والوداد ديل مجانين , ذكرت لكم نسب الناس ديل امس الصباح 

كانوا حوالي 3323 مساءآ حصلوا 9000 نقوم الصباح نلقاهم 16000 مع العلم 

حينما كنا في قمة الصراع مع البلوي أكبر معدل تصويت إنجزناه في اليوم ما بين 3000

الي 4000 ولاحظوا كان الواحد فينا اصوت قريب لــ 100 مرة في اليوم 

اها الدبارة شنو وللمرة الثانية ؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الا يستحق ان نتعب من اجل هذا شوفوا معركتنا الفوائد الجابتها

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحل الوحيد هو أن نظل نصوت ونصوت دون ملل أو كلل
انا شخصياً سأظل أصوت وأصوت ما دمت صاحي وواعي
صدقوني ستنقلب الطاولة فقط قليل من الصبر والجلد والمثابرة
تحياتي وعميق مودتي


*

----------


## زول هناك

*الان فقط انتصروا لانفسكم 
الان جاء دوركم والصفوة لها 
الصفوة لا ترضي بغير القمة 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*هذا أحدث تصويت لإستفتاء صدى الملاعب للجماهير الاكثر شعبية على الوطن العربى  ويظهر فيها تقدم المريخ وحصوله حتى اللحظة على المركز السابع والوصيف  السودانى الهلال على  المركز الثامن فى استفتاء صدى الملاعب
 من هو الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي؟

 1. جماهير الهلال السعودي
     0.664% Votes: 321 

 2. جماهير النصر السعودي
     3.165% Votes: 1530 

 3. جماهير الاتحاد السعودي
     5.739% Votes: 2774 

 4. جماهير الأهلي السعودي
     2.346% Votes: 1134 

 5. جماهير الأهلي المصري
     0.525% Votes: 254 

 6. جماهير الزمالك المصري
     3.294% Votes: 1592 

 7. جماهير المريخ السوداني
     2.377% Votes: 1149 

 8. جماهير الهلال السوداني
     0.37% Votes: 179 

 9. جماهير الوحدات الأردني
     3.72% Votes: 1798 

 10. جماهير الفيصلي الأردني
     1.103% Votes: 533 

 11. جماهير وفاق سطيف الجزائري
     2.625% Votes: 1269 

 12. جماهير مولودية الجزائر
     10.04% Votes: 4853 

 13. جماهير الترجي التونسي
     0.232% Votes: 112 

 14. جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي
     0.027% Votes: 13 

 15. جماهير الرجاء المغربي
     34.015% Votes: 16442 

 16. جماهير الوداد المغربي
     29.166% Votes: 14098 

 17. جماهير العين الإماراتي
     0.201% Votes: 97 

 18. جماهير أهلي دبي
     0.043% Votes: 21 

 19. جماهير النجمة اللبناني
     0.126% Votes: 61 

 20. جماهير الصفاء اللبناني
     0.046% Votes: 22 

 21. جماهير القادسية الكويتي
     0.081% Votes: 39 

 23. جماهير العربي الكويتي
     0.095% Votes: 46 



*

----------


## سانتو

*
جماهير الزمالك المصري  3.928%  Votes: 1938 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  2.594%  Votes: 1280 

جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.399%  Votes: 197 

جماهير الوحدات الأردني  3.654%  Votes: 1803 


جماهير الفيصلي الأردني  1.151%  Votes: 568 

جماهير  وفاق سطيف الجزائري  2.623%  Votes: 1294 

جماهير مولودية الجزائر  9.935%  Votes: 4902 

جماهير الترجي التونسي   0.239%  Votes: 118


جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي  0.026%  Votes: 13 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي  33.552%  Votes: 16555 

جماهير الوداد المغربي  28.7%  Votes: 14161
*

----------


## KING1

*تم التصويت
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*شدوا الهمة يا شباب 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الصفوة في الميدان والمعركة لنا 
ولن نرضي بغير القمة شدوا الهمة 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

هذا أحدث تصويت لإستفتاء صدى الملاعب للجماهير الاكثر شعبية على الوطن العربى  ويظهر فيها تقدم المريخ وحصوله حتى اللحظة على المركز السابع والوصيف  السودانى الهلال على  المركز الثامن فى استفتاء صدى الملاعب
 من هو الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي؟

 1. جماهير الهلال السعودي
     0.664% Votes: 321 

 2. جماهير النصر السعودي
     3.165% Votes: 1530 

 3. جماهير الاتحاد السعودي
     5.739% Votes: 2774 

 4. جماهير الأهلي السعودي
     2.346% Votes: 1134 

 5. جماهير الأهلي المصري
     0.525% Votes: 254 

 6. جماهير الزمالك المصري
     3.294% Votes: 1592 

 7. جماهير المريخ السوداني
     2.377% Votes: 1149 

 8. جماهير الهلال السوداني
     0.37% Votes: 179 

 9. جماهير الوحدات الأردني
     3.72% Votes: 1798 

 10. جماهير الفيصلي الأردني
     1.103% Votes: 533 

 11. جماهير وفاق سطيف الجزائري
     2.625% Votes: 1269 

 12. جماهير مولودية الجزائر
     10.04% Votes: 4853 

 13. جماهير الترجي التونسي
     0.232% Votes: 112 

 14. جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي
     0.027% Votes: 13 

 15. جماهير الرجاء المغربي
     34.015% Votes: 16442 

 16. جماهير الوداد المغربي
     29.166% Votes: 14098 

 17. جماهير العين الإماراتي
     0.201% Votes: 97 

 18. جماهير أهلي دبي
     0.043% Votes: 21 

 19. جماهير النجمة اللبناني
     0.126% Votes: 61 

 20. جماهير الصفاء اللبناني
     0.046% Votes: 22 

 21. جماهير القادسية الكويتي
     0.081% Votes: 39 

 23. جماهير العربي الكويتي
     0.095% Votes: 46 








كلام غريب جدا من قال لك الترتيب يجعل المريخ السابع ؟ والهلال الثامن ؟؟؟
هذا ترتيب اسامي فقط 
مشكور علي المتابعة يا غالي 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا صفوة شايف معدل الزيادة ما زي لما كنا بنرشح للوالي الغالي
ما عارف الناس سوت قدرتها كلها في ترشيح الوالي وخلاص اصيبت بفتور ؟؟؟!!!
  
الموضوع تحدي لجماهير المريخ الصوتت للوالي فهل ها نحن فقط

جماهير المريخ السوداني Votes: 2270
3.335%


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

يا صفوة شايف معدل الزيادة ما زي لما كنا بنرشح للوالي الغالي
ما عارف الناس سوت قدرتها كلها في ترشيح الوالي وخلاص اصيبت بفتور ؟؟؟!!!
  
الموضوع تحدي لجماهير المريخ الصوتت للوالي فهل ها نحن فقط

جماهير المريخ السوداني Votes: 2270
3.335%





جماهير المريخ السوداني3.373%Votes: 2300
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*1/جماهير الرجاء المغربي30.379%Votes: 207152/جماهير الوداد المغربي24.426%Votes: 166563/جماهير مولودية الجزائر9.001%Votes: 61384/جماهير الزمالك المصري8.38%Votes: 57145/جماهير الاتحاد السعودي6.349%Votes: 43296/جماهير الأهلي المصري3.974%Votes: 27107/جماهير المريخ السوداني3.373%Votes: 2300
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا شباب مركزنا السابع والاهلي المصري السادس والفرق 399 صوت هيّا يا صفوة خطوة خطوة لازم نصل المركز السادس خلال هذا اليوم
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*YES WE CAN
بالله يا شباب حطموا كل  الارقام من أجل الزعيم 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

YES WE CAN
بالله يا شباب حطموا كل  الارقام من أجل الزعيم 



الفرق بيننا والاهلي المصري الآن 345
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

الفرق بيننا والاهلي المصري الآن 345



ماشين تمام الفرق بيننا والاهلي المصري 300صوت
جماهير الأهلي المصري3.977% Votes: 2722جماهير المريخ السوداني3.538% Votes: 2422
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

ماشين تمام الفرق بيننا والاهلي المصري 300صوت
جماهير الأهلي المصري3.977% Votes: 2722جماهير المريخ السوداني3.538% Votes: 2422



الفرق 245
جماهير الأهلي المصري3.977% Votes: 2726جماهير المريخ السوداني3.619% Votes: 2481
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المريخ   2479 

الاهلي   2726 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

المريخ   2479 

الاهلي   2726 



المريخ2534
الاهلي2734
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير الاهلي اتحركوا
جماهير الأهلي المصري4.063% Votes: 2794جماهير المريخ السوداني3.722% Votes: 2560
*

----------


## زول هناك

*شدوووووووووو الهمة يا صفوة 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*وصلنا المركز السادس 
هيّا للخامس
جماهير الأهلي المصري4.196% Votes: 2924جماهير المريخ السوداني4.203% Votes: 2929
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شدو حيلكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*زاحفين للمركز الخامس بإذن الله شدوا الهمة شوية يا شباب 

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*هيغ  هيغ   الخيول  التعايشية
الله اكبر ولله الحمد
*

----------


## sonstar

*نحن نشجع المريخ الوطن وغيرنا يشجع الفريق
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*ناس الاتحاد اتحركوا هيا يا صفوة الفرق بيننا والاتحاد 1366
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*شفتوا جماهير الرجاء 
هووووووووووى انكربو 
المغاربة ديا ما عندهم شغلة ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا جماعة إتحركوا شوية 
نحن منشغلين مع المباراة الجماعة فاتوا كتير
يالله مع بعض عشان نعوض الساعتين الفاتو ونرجع للمركز السادس
نحن ان شاء الله حا نتفوق عليهم بسياسة النفس الطويل التصويت ماشي بس خلونا نزيد الإيقاع شوية

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا شباب شدو الهمة النت عندي ضعيف من امس المساء حتى الموقف في التصويت ما عارفو
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ياشباب شدوا الهمة شويث من وقت الكورة أمبارح لحدي الليلة ماماشين بالمعدل المطلوب ياريت الناس ترجع للتصويت
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الإتحاد : 5383المريخ : 3675 الأهلي : 3666
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*دخلت لي صفحات المغاربة والزمالك في الفيسبوك  لقيتهم بنشروا الرابط في صفحات عدد أعضاءها أكتر من 150 ألف و200 ألف وبصورة مستمرة ياريت أي زول عندوا صفحة في الفيسبوك ينشر الرابط
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

الإتحاد : 5383المريخ : 3675 الأهلي : 3666



المريخ متقدم على الاهلي 22صوت فقط 
الاتحاد متقدم على المريخ ب 1695
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

دخلت لي صفحات المغاربة والزمالك في الفيسبوك  لقيتهم بنشروا الرابط في صفحات عدد أعضاءها أكتر من 150 ألف و200 ألف وبصورة مستمرة ياريت أي زول عندوا صفحة في الفيسبوك ينشر الرابط



نحن صفحاتنا تنتظر الفوز لكي تتزعمه للاسف الشديد والله رسلت صور ورسائل بالرابط لصفحاتنا في الخاص حتى الرد على الرسائل لم يردوا كل الذي يهمهم اعمدة الصحف وتنزيل صور اللعيبة من أجل اعجبني هذا رأيي نابع من إحباط اصابني من تعاملهم 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*المريخ
4.349%                                                                              Votes: 3813
الاهلي
4.251%                                                                              Votes: 3727
الاتحاد
6.208%                                                                             Votes: 5443
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*المريخ
4.349%                                                                              Votes: 3813
الاهلي
4.251%                                                                              Votes: 3727
الاتحاد
6.208%                                                                             Votes: 5443
*

----------


## كشه 22

*وين وصلنا 
شدوا الهمة 


عشان اللوحة تكتمل 
افضل رئيس عربي 
واخطر جمهور عربي
وتاني كمان افضل فريق عربي
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه 22
					

وين وصلنا 
شدوا الهمة 


عشان اللوحة تكتمل 
افضل رئيس عربي 
واخطر جمهور عربي
وتاني كمان افضل فريق عربي



ياريت يسمعوا كلامك
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*نحن نايمون

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير الاتحاد السعودي5.456% Votes: 5580جماهير الأهلي السعودي2.159% Votes: 2208جماهير الأهلي المصري5.924% Votes: 6059جماهير الزمالك المصري23.944% Votes: 24490جماهير المريخ السوداني3.872% Votes: 3960
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

الإتحاد : 5383المريخ : 3675 الأهلي : 3666



جماهير الاتحاد السعودي5.456% Votes: 5580Votes:جماهير الأهلي المصري5.924% Votes: 6059جماهير الزمالك المصري23.944% Votes: 24490جماهير المريخ السوداني3.872% Votes: 3960
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*البوست ده اتشاهد 1000 مرة لحدي الآن لو أي مريخابي دخل هنا التزم بي 20 صوت كان زمنا متصدرين الاستفتاء والله الموضوع ده أبسط من بسيط ياريت بس الناس تسيب الاتكالية وزي ما عدنا في الاستفتاء الفات ممكن نعود تاني
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*<<<

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
4263
*

----------


## ezzeo

* 4302>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4304 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up ... معقولة بعد 5دقائق
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4306 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4308>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4310>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up... معقولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ezzeo

*والله جئنا وبكل نشاط وهمية اليوم للمرابطة و التصويت وكان الاحباط ان وجدنا نفسنا نحن فقط من نصوت فى هذا الوقت وعليه سوف نواصل ونواصل ولكن ارجو من الساده الكرام المزيد من التنشيط الاعلامى وحشد كل الطاقات للتصويت اذ لايعقل هذا المعدل البطئ شدو الهمة يا صفوة بالجد وليس بالاتكاليه فان اردناها... نلناها ​ 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الان 00:55 
4326

والله من الساعة 12 شغال بصوت وبحس اني قاعد براي وفي مرات بقوم 5 دقائق بجي ألقى زيادة صوت ولا صوتين .. برضو مواصلين وربنا يسهل
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*لو لقينا 10 بس من الصفوة نصوت مع بعض الناس بتتحمس أكتر !!!
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4344>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

لو لقينا 10 بس من الصفوة نصوت مع بعض الناس بتتحمس أكتر !!!



واصل يا دييجو نحن معاك نفرين 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4350 ................................... up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4351>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4352 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4353 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> up انت وين يا دييجو  
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4354 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4355 .... الان الساعة 1:35 نصوت بمعدل صوت فى كل 4 دقائق و جمهور الزمالك  ما بين 75---- 55 صوت فى الدقيقة ولا يأس لاننا وبكل بساطة إن أردناها ... نلناها
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4360 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4361 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4370 >>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4377..............
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4390 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4395 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4399>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4400 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4403 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4402,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4405 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4411 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4413................................
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4415 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4417>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4419>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4421..........................
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4422 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4427 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4430 ..........................
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4432 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4437 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4441 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4445 >>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4444.....................
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4448 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4453 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4458 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4461.............
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4460 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4466 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4470 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4471..........................
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4474 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4478 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4480...............
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4481 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4486 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4490 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4494 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4497 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4500...................
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4501 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4510

بطلنا عدييييييييييييل كده لكن ندقها لحدي 4
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4505 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> الساعة الان ... 3:23 صباح الجمعة  لا مستحيل ايها الصفوة... فإن ...  أردناها نلناها
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

4510

بطلنا عدييييييييييييل كده لكن ندقها لحدي 4



عفارم عليك ايها البطل الصنديد والله فقط 10 منك نجيب اخر هذا الفرق ... الوقت وقت اجابة  وعباده ايها الحبيب دييجو استسمحك بعض الوقت لنعود اكثر  عزما و تصميما سيواصل معك إبنى ....  شدو الهمة
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4521 .................
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4531,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

عفارم عليك ايها البطل الصنديد والله فقط 10 منك نجيب اخر هذا الفرق ... الوقت وقت اجابة  وعباده ايها الحبيب دييجو استسمحك بعض الوقت لنعود اكثر  عزما و تصميما سيواصل معك إبنى ....  شدو الهمة



تسلم يا حبيب وربنا يتقبل
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4537 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4548,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4552 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4555 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4561,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*4570
الساعة الآن04:00 
جمعة مباركة ياصفوة وتصبحوا على خير .. 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*4571 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4575,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4580,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4581 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4582 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*

----------


## ezzeo

*4584,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4586,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*4588,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير الأهلي المصري    6.663%  Votes: 9384 جماهير الزمالك المصري   28.142%  Votes: 39634 جماهير المريخ السوداني   3.259%  Votes: 4590
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   3.256%  Votes: 4592 جماهير الهلال السوداني   0.255%  Votes: 360 جماهير الوحدات الأردني
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير الزمالك المصري   28.285%  Votes: 39973 جماهير المريخ السوداني   3.254%  Votes: 4598 جماهير الهلال السوداني   0.255%  Votes: 360
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير الزمالك المصري   28.336%  Votes: 40088 جماهير المريخ السوداني   3.251%  Votes: 4599 جماهير الهلال السوداني
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير الزمالك المصرى 28.365%  Votes: 40153 جماهير المريخ السوداني   3.25%  Votes: 4600
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ااااااااااااااااااااه ااااااااااااااااااااهات
*

----------


## Deimos

*الفرق كبير يا صفوة ...

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*5741 
من الساعة 5 صباحآ لحدي الآن زيادة 141 صوت فقط بمعدل صوت كل 5 دقائق .. جماهير الزمالك زادت في نفس المدة أكتر من 4 ألف صوت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

5780
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*
ده الترتيب لحدي الآن :


(1)
جماهير الزمالك المصري
29.714% Votes: 45443

 (2)
جماهير الرجاء المغربي
26.413% Votes: 40395

 (3)
جماهير الوداد المغربي
14.11% Votes: 21579

 (4)
جماهير الأهلي المصري
6.69% Votes: 10232

 (5)
جماهير مولودية الجزائر
5.481% Votes: 8383

 (6)
جماهير الاتحاد السعودي
4.2% Votes: 6423

 (7)
جماهير المريخ السوداني
3.137% Votes: 4798

 (8)
جماهير الوحدات الأردني
2.181% Votes: 3336
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

5001
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*يلا ياصفوة والله ماشين بمعدل أكتر من جيد محتاجين مزيد من الشباب
http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*00:07

5105 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*5171 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الفارق بينا وبين الاتحاد السعودي السادس 1336 صوت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الفارق 1297
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

الفارق 1152 صوت
*

----------


## سانتو

*upppppppppp
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الفرق بينا و الزمالك كبير شدو حيلكم
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*6649

الفارق 278 صوت فقط ..
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*المريخ يسبق الهلال في استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا




جماهير المريخ عازمة على الريادة السودانية

(دبي-mbc.net) يبدو أن جماهير المريخ عازمة على إثبات شعبية فريقها في السودان على حساب الهلال هذه المرة في استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي.
وبعد حسم جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق لاستفتاء أكثر رؤوساء الأندية شعبية، يحاول محبو المريخ أن يدعموا جماهير الفريق في استفتاء الجمهور العربي الأكثر إبداعا في الاستفتاء الضخم الذي يضم أكبر وأشهر الأندية العربية.
ويتقدم المريخ الذي جمع أكثر من 6500 صوت على الهلال الذي لم يحصل إلا على 409 صوت فقط! وهو ما يعد غريبا على فريق بحجم الهلال.
فهل يستمر تفوق المريخ على الهلال في استفتاءات صدى الملاعب؟ أم ينتفض الهلال وجماهيره ليثبت أنه الزعيم؟
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

المريخ يسبق الهلال في استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا




جماهير المريخ عازمة على الريادة السودانية

(دبي-mbc.net) يبدو أن جماهير المريخ عازمة على إثبات شعبية فريقها في السودان على حساب الهلال هذه المرة في استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي.
وبعد حسم جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق لاستفتاء أكثر رؤوساء الأندية شعبية، يحاول محبو المريخ أن يدعموا جماهير الفريق في استفتاء الجمهور العربي الأكثر إبداعا في الاستفتاء الضخم الذي يضم أكبر وأشهر الأندية العربية.
ويتقدم المريخ الذي جمع أكثر من 6500 صوت على الهلال الذي لم يحصل إلا على 409 صوت فقط! وهو ما يعد غريبا على فريق بحجم الهلال.
فهل يستمر تفوق المريخ على الهلال في استفتاءات صدى الملاعب؟ أم ينتفض الهلال وجماهيره ليثبت أنه الزعيم؟



الهدف من هذا الكلام ليست الاشادة بالمريخ بل لتحريك جمهور الهلال لكي يلحق بالمريخ
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

الهدف من هذا الكلام ليست الاشادة بالمريخ بل لتحريك جمهور الهلال لكي يلحق بالمريخ



حرقتني الحتة بتاعت ليثبت أنه الزعيم دي رديت ليهم في الموقع ..
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*في أقل من نصف ساعة حنكون في المركز السادس ان شاء الله
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الفارق بينا والاتحاد السعودي 50 صوت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*جماهير المريخ في المركز السادس بفارق 21 صوت عن الاتحاد السعودي السابع
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up 

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا شعب المريخ شدوا الهمة
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي لينا 720صوت من المركز الخامس شدوا الهمة



*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*8003

اليوم بمشيئة الله سننتزع المركز الخامس من مولودية الجزائر وابتداءاً من بكرة سنزحف نحو المركز الرابع .. يدكم معانا ياصفوة

الفارق 699 صوت 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

الفارق 578 صوت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

الفارق 449 صوت
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفارق اقل من 390 لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك ادخل واستمتع 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

شغل نضيف 

الفارق 288 صوت
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفارق  اقل من 280
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الفارق 199 صوت 

نمشي التمرين ونجي نواصل .. الليلة صباحي
*

----------


## maxx48

*اضغط هنا للمشاركة في استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا 
اقرأ المزيد :
                        Whoops! That didn't go well.


                                                                                                    Try giving it another chance here:
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*لا استطيع التصويت
لا استطيع التصويت
لا استطيع التصويت
ورورووووووك

*

----------


## maxx48

*
                        Whoops! That didn't go well.


                                                                                                      Try giving it another chance here
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني4.211% Votes: 8555جماهير الهلال السوداني0.209% Votes: 425جماهير الوحدات الأردني2.115% Votes: 4296جماهير الفيصلي الأردني2.137% Votes: 4341جماهير وفاق سطيف الجزائري1.02% Votes: 2072جماهير مولودية الجزائر4.291% Votes: 8718- See more at: http://www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/s....DAx0EVyF.dpuf
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maxx48
					

اضغط هنا للمشاركة في استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا 
اقرأ المزيد :



                        Whoops! That didn't go well.


                                                                                                    Try giving it another chance here:



استخدم هذا الرابط

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي اقل من 113صوت ونكون في المركز الخامس 
نصلي المغرب ونرجع لكم ربع ساعة
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 71صوت هيّا يا شباب ساعدوهم
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 19صوت فقط
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*وين الناس
متقدمين على مولودية ب330صوت والآن زاحفين على المركز الرابع الفرق كبير لكن لو احتشد الصفوة سوف نحتل المركز الرابع
*

----------


## الحجاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

وين الناس
متقدمين على مولودية ب330صوت والآن زاحفين على المركز الرابع الفرق كبير لكن لو احتشد الصفوة سوف نحتل المركز الرابع



اي عضو يمكنه التصويت مرة واثنين وعشرة ...
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*لو امكن واحد يرسل ليهم فيديو جماهير المريخ ..النار النار  ( موجود في اليوتيوب )
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*9266

دقائق بس وننضم ليكم الليلة لو ما وصلناها ال10 ألف ما بجينا نوم
*

----------


## ezzeo

*9359 
...دييجو .......... يا صنديد
والله ياشباب لا مستحيل .............. ودائما أقول ان أردناها نلناها
   لكم التحية جميعا
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*9534 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*9602 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*9641 >>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*9661 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*9707 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*9757
...........................
...........................
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ممتعين يا شباب

9814

ياصفوة القاعد بي جاي لسه يلحقنا بي غادي ..
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*أقل من 100 صوت ونكسر حاجز ال10 ألف صوت .. خليكـــــــم معانا
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الآآآآآآآآن 10000 صوت بالتمام والكمال
مبروك ياصفوة وبي كده نكون نسبياً أمنا المركز الخامس .. بعد ده حنبدا رحلة الزحف نحو المركز الرابع .. همتكم معانا
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

10350
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

10404

الفترة الصباحية دي بمشيئة الله ناوين ندق ال11 ألف .. خليكـــــــم معانا
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

10501
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكورين شباب الي الامام
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*في خلال ساعة من الأن زدنا 314 صوت 

وزاد الهلال السوداني 282 صوت وهذا 

يعني دخولهم للمنافسة - شغلوا الغواصات 

وخلونا نشوف نومتهم .

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

10621
*

----------


## بحاري

*10757



up





up





up

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

10775
*

----------


## Bakumba

*أها يا ميليتو أنا جاي عليكم انكربو... لزيادة سرعة التصويت الرجاء استخدام متصفحين اثنين كما أفعل وبنفس الطريقة القديمة التي فوزنا بها جمال الوالي " هيمو عارف الطريقة"
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*10800 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

أها يا ميليتو أنا جاي عليكم انكربو... لزيادة سرعة التصويت الرجاء استخدام متصفحين اثنين كما أفعل وبنفس الطريقة القديمة التي فوزنا بها جمال الوالي " هيمو عارف الطريقة"



عديلة تب .. حبابك
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*أجمل شئ التصويت المتواصل واليوم انا عملت حملة مكثفة الي عدد كبير من الصفحات وياريت يستجيبوا حتى نصل الاهلي 
هذة رسالتي لهم
كفانا أخبار دايرين تصويت متواصل حتى نصنع الأخبار . صوتوا يا صفوة 
بكل طاقتكم إيد على إيد سوف نصنع المستحيل http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## بحاري

*نشوف اصحاب الارقام المميزة  ،  انا  فى انتظار  11111
*

----------


## بحاري

*10972

up



up 



up



*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*باقي 13 صوت ياشباب بعد نصل ال11 ألف ما نستكين نواصل طوالي
*

----------


## Bakumba

*وصلنا الحداشر ألف ونطيناها كمان وقد كنت صاحب الصوت الحداشر ألفاوي.. لوول
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*11025
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*11110

........................
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*11112
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

11112



يا حبيبنا ما صنعت لك سلاح تاني تلحقنا به
*

----------


## بحاري

*11207


up



up


*

----------


## بحاري

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (3 من الأعضاء و 3 زائر)

بحاري,المريخابي هيمو,دييجو ميليتو
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*11301

الآن كتمـــة الظهيرة .. كونوا معنا
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

11301

الآن كتمـــة الظهيرة .. كونوا معنا




جنبك   ..  شدوا  الهمة  .. الليلة يا نحن يا الــــ 15000
*

----------


## بحاري

*


11351
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*11398
فووووووووووووق
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

11420
*

----------


## بحاري

*Votes: 11455



Votes: 11455
 11455


بحاري  للارقام المميزة ..!

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


11509
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*فووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*11731

up


*

----------


## بحاري

*الناس نامت ولا شنو  ..!

الهمة .. الهمة  .. جمهورنا نحو القمة 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله ما نايمين وقاعدين وفي التصويت شغالين وبإذن الله نظل مستمرين
وقد قرر أفراد اسرتي السهر يوم الخميس ومواصلة التصويت 
وكذلك صباح الجمعة  والى آذان الجمعة
مستغلين اجاز نهاية الأسبوع
التحية لكم من أسرتي الصغيرة المريخابية

*

----------


## بحاري

*11747




ऊपर



ऊपर





ऊपर







دى فوووووق   بالهندي  11747


*

----------


## بحاري

*11751



以上



以上


以上


دى فوووق  بالصيني 


*

----------


## بحاري

*11755


위



위



위




دى فووووق   بالكورى 


*

----------


## بحاري

*11762



উপরে




উপরে




بالبنغالى   ..!


*

----------


## بحاري

*11783

*

----------


## بحاري

*11811

*

----------


## بحاري

*أدوني الرابط  .. وأقعدوا فرآآآجة 
*

----------


## بحاري

*تاني  أنا ما ح أخش  اى بوست  ولا اى منتدى  ولا اى صفحة غير صدى الملاعب  والبوست ده  لحدى ما ينتهي  التصويت  ، المعاى يرفع  كيبوردو  .. انا جادى 
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*كلنا خلفك دعمآ ومؤازرة 

*

----------


## بحاري

*من صدى الملاعب  للبوست ده  .. وبس ، لا فيس  لا منتديات تانية 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*11866

أرح نقفل الألف دي سريع عشان نقبل على الألف البعديها
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

11866

أرح نقفل الألف دي سريع عشان نقبل على الألف البعديها




أهااا هووووباااا    هادى قومة عليك  يا  الام بي سي  ..  بس  ما  تنط يا دييجوو  
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
 سلام يا صحاب  ...
..
لقداااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

..
  


*

----------


## بحاري

*11913

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

أهااا هووووباااا    هادى قومة عليك  يا  الام بي سي  ..  بس  ما  تنط يا دييجوو  




لالا تب مافي نط
*

----------


## بحاري

*11920

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ههههههههههههههههه

جماهير الزعيم السوداني : 11910

جماهير الهليل : 1910
*

----------


## بحاري

*11924
*

----------


## بحاري

*11931
*

----------


## بحاري

*11936
*

----------


## بحاري

*11943
*

----------


## بحاري

*11956
*

----------


## بحاري

*11964
*

----------


## بحاري

*11973
*

----------


## بحاري

*11983

*

----------


## بحاري

*11996
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*11999 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*12000
*

----------


## بحاري

*هههههههههههههععععععععععععععععع

مرييخووووونااااآآآآآآآآآآ

*

----------


## بحاري

*12026
*

----------


## بحاري

*نحن نسيطر  على  الوضع  خلال  هذه الساعات  ،  لا جديد  هناك  فى ارقام  الزمالك  والاهلى والرجاء 

واصوات  الهلال   البسيطة  قد  تكون نتيجة للتسرع  فى وضع الماوس  على زر المريخ  !!!

*

----------


## بحاري

*12063
*

----------


## بحاري

*12066
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12100>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني5.544%Votes: 12121
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12130 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12155 >>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

12193
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12200 >>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12222 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12271 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*12270 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12301 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير الهلال السوداني0.897%Votes: 1964

العشر قام ليهو شوك ........... ههههههههههههههه ........ والله حكاية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*12303

*

----------


## ezzeo

*12316>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*شدوا حيلكم لحدي صلاة المغرب إن شاء الله دايرين نوصل 12500
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12400 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكورين يا شباب الزعيم في المقدمة 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12442 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*07:00 pm

12452

فاصل ونعود ..
*

----------


## زول هناك

*فاصل ونواصل 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up



12545
*

----------


## بحاري

*​جااااااكم
*

----------


## بحاري

*​12655
*

----------


## بحاري

*فى الانتظار  .. كسر  حاجز  ال 15000 حتى منتصف  ليل  اليوم ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا شباب نحن مرابطون في التصويت نلتقي بعد كسر حاجز الـ 15000
الآن 12959
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

13007
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الفارق كبير لكن قدر ما ندخل بنساهم
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

الفارق كبير لكن قدر ما ندخل بنساهم



امس كنا اقل من 8الف يعني ان شاء الله سوف نحقق تقدم ممتاز
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13329 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13331 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13334 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## Bakumba

*13339 يعني قول 14000 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13342 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13374 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## الحجاج

*13513
*

----------


## Bakumba

*13601
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13618 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13635 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13663 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الساعة ..... 2:09 صباحا  
13683 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## Bakumba

*13701 شكلو في زول واحد بس قاعد يصوت معاي..
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13703 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

13701 شكلو في زول واحد بس قاعد يصوت معاي..



ربنا يزيد ويبارك .......... نحن قروب يا خوى شد حيلك ساااااااى 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13707 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## Bakumba

*This way we are not gonna reach the others, we should 've more voters, come on guys
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13711 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## Bakumba

*ما في قروب ياعزو .. ده أنا زاتي يا أخوي .. بعمل لي ستين صوت وراء بعض وبلقى دخل في نصهم صوت  واحد أو صوتين بالكتير، أشد حيلي أكتر من كده كيف يعني ؟؟
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

This way we are not gonna reach the others, we should 've more voters, come on guys



​all of us sudanese why are you talk with us by english
*

----------


## الحجاج

*13712
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

ما في قروب ياعزو .. ده أنا زاتي يا أخوي .. بعمل لي ستين صوت وراء بعض وبلقى دخل في نصهم صوت  واحد أو صوتين بالكتير، أشد حيلي أكتر من كده كيف يعني ؟؟



بالعربى كدى كويس يا صفوة شد حيلك من اجلنا جميعا ونحن ثلاثة وقروب من تصويت الوالى ....
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*13715 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## Bakumba

*أوكي يللا أرح نوصلا الـ 14000 على الأقل
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13717 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13728 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13740 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13752 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13764 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13777 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13789 >>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13801 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13807 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13812 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13817 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13822 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13827 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13831 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13836 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13843 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13849 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13857 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13862 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13868 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13874 >>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13880 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13885 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*18890 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13895 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*13900 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*13901 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*13912 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*13931 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*13951 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*13954 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up .....
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*13965 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*13974 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*13976 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

13976 >>>>>>>>>>>>



دييجووووووووووو يا صنديد حدنا 14000
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*13987 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*13989 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

دييجووووووووووو يا صنديد حدنا 14000



نكتفي بالوصول ل14000 ألف ومن بعدين نواصل المسيرة ..
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

نكتفي بالوصول ل14000 ألف ومن بعدين نواصل المسيرة ..



ان شاء الله يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*14.000 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*14000 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

نكتفي بالوصول ل14000 ألف ومن بعدين نواصل المسيرة ..



ان شاء الله  نواصل غدا كان الله حيانا تصبح على خير الحبيب دييجو ............ الان الساعة ....... 4:24 صباحا ............ 14002
*

----------


## ezzeo

*14004 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up ............ واصلو يا صفوة و تذكروا دائما .. اننا .. إن .. أردناها .. نلناها ...الى لقاء .. ezzeldin  ezzeo
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*14024 
 يا شباب والله ما قصرتوا
حالياً انا شغال بعد استراحة لا بأس بها
وفي انتظار عودتكم بطاقة متجددة وروح معنوية عالية
*

----------


## Bakumba

*أرح نوصلا 14500 على الأقل يا عبد المنعم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نسلمهم ليها 15000 مقفولة باذن الله يا باكمبا
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

أرح نوصلا 14500 على الأقل يا عبد المنعم



صباح الخير أنا جيتكم والله حتى صحيفة المنبر ما دخلتها حتى ما ننشغل بالاخبار دايرين نصنع الأخبار
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

نسلمهم ليها 15000 مقفولة باذن الله يا باكمبا



ياعبد المنعم  ما بنقبل بال15 هيّا نضرب وخسائر العدو نحسبها بعدين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحبيب هيمو يديك العافية هسع 14184
بيني وبينك تلفون ما دام انت صاحي

*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*ونحن ندخل معكم معركة الصباح بمستهدف اليوم ما فوق 17000 بإذن الله 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*ما  شاء الله  يلا يا شعب المريخ  القمة تنتظركم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المنصوري
					

ونحن ندخل معكم معركة الصباح بمستهدف اليوم ما فوق 17000 بإذن الله 




مرحب بيك يا زعيم ومرحب بي توحيد الجهود والى الأمام سنزحف
هدفنا الأول 15000 والهدف المرحلي الثاني 20000
وهكذا بإذن الله نرتقي السلم خمسة خمسة
والعين على القمة وليس هناك مستحيل


*

----------


## سامرين

*كلنا خلف الزعيم حتى الصداره
*

----------


## سانتو

*تم التصويت
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

تم التصويت




كم مرة  يا سانتو  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني6.588%Votes: 14900
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*للتذكير الخطة القادمة سوف نتفوق فيها على الأهلي المصري الفرق الآن 3896فقط ونكون في الرابع 
*

----------


## بحاري

*14917


نكمل الــ 15000  يا هيمو 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

14917


نكمل الــ 15000  يا هيمو 




بإذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*سلام آآآآصفوة 
نأسف على التأخير لظروف خارجة عن الارادة لكن شايفكم تب ماقصرتوا

نخش في الموضوع

14970
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15000 بالتمام والكمال 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني6.619%Votes: 15001
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كسرنا الــ 15000 مبروووك يا صفوة
والمرحلة القادمة هي الـ 20000
سنرابط على الكمبيوتر حتى الوصول للهدف الإستراتيجي


*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15020 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*تخطي جماهير الاهلى المصري  هي مرحلة اليوم  
*

----------


## Deimos

*15015

*

----------


## بحاري

*15032

*

----------


## بحاري

*نتلاقى في  15500  يلااا  يا شباب  .. غطسة طويلة 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15050 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*15051

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما اعظمكم يا صفوه
انا بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــكم
15074

*

----------


## بحاري

*15078


مع كل تصويته  "  صلوا على الحبيب  المصطفى  عليه افضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم "

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15085 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*15090

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15100 >>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*هلا هلا الشفوووووووووووووووووووووووت ..... سلاااااااااااام .
                         .15095 >>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*سندك حصونهم ونكسر كل الارقام القياسية بالعزيمة إن شاء الله 
yes we can
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

هلا هلا الشفوووووووووووووووووووووووت ..... سلاااااااااااام .
                         .15095 >>>>>>>>>>>>> up



حبابك آآآآ عزو

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15140 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15180 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15200 >>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يا جماعة ما كفاية انكم تصوتوا
لازم تنشروا الرابط في جميع المنتديات المريخية والقروبات بالفيس بوك

*

----------


## الدلميت

*  6.698%    Votes: 15216
تمام

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

يا جماعة ما كفاية انكم تصوتوا
لازم تنشروا الرابط في جميع المنتديات المريخية والقروبات بالفيس بوك




من الناحية دي أطمئن والله الا ما القي لي ناس فاتحين بوست للنقاش اقول لهوم سيبو الكلام وهي ادخلوا صويتوا خاصة لما اجد العدد نقص وبقينا اتنين او تلاتة 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15250 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*15257
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا شباب  في شئ نحن مقصرين فيهو لازم ترفعوا صور وفديوهات للتشجيع لموقع صدى الملاعب لانها بتساعد في الدعاية والدعم 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12285 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*15291
*

----------


## بحاري

*15301

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15302 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

15301






يازول مالك بتتحاوم بجاى 
ارح نشوف شغل ياخى
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*عجبكم البسوى فوقو ناس الرجاء المغربى دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## بحاري

*15313
*

----------


## بحاري

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 8 (6 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)

بحاري, المريخابي هيمو, ابن ادريس, ابو البنات, ezzeo, دييجو ميليتو




كل  واحد  30 صوت عشان نقفل 15500

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15350 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*15359
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


15400
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*15415 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15465 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15500 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
6.806%Votes: 15502
                        	*

----------


## modric

*6.805%
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*عذراً ضعف النت ما مساعدني اعدلو وارجع
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة modric
					

6.805%



اتعامل مع الارقام النسبة المئوية ما بتساعد في رفع المعنويات وبعد اسبوع بنرجع للنسبة
*

----------


## ezzeo

*15514 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15544 >>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*ملاحظة طريفة الفرق بيننا والاهلي المصري 

جماهير الأهلي المصري8.262%Votes: 18823جماهير المريخ السوداني6.809%Votes: 15513
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## modric

*Votes: 15592 >>>>>>>>>>> up
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني6.843%Votes: 15604
*

----------


## ezzeo

*15603 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*15681 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## modric

*جماهير المريخ السوداني6.869% Votes: 15677
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*يا شباب أي زول عندو فيديو لجماهير المريخ يدخل الرابط وينزل في البوست رابط الفيديو ولو ما فتح معاك أدخل صفحة صدى الملاعب ع الفيسبوك بتلقى البوست حاليآ أنا داخل بي موبايل ومابقدر أعمل الحاجة دي .. الإعلام ده مهم شديدhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...94626&refid=17
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*مودريتش حبابك 1000 ..
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني6.878%Votes: 15702
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

يا شباب أي زول عندو فيديو لجماهير المريخ يدخل الرابط وينزل في البوست رابط الفيديو ولو ما فتح معاك أدخل صفحة صدى الملاعب ع الفيسبوك بتلقى البوست حاليآ أنا داخل بي موبايل ومابقدر أعمل الحاجة دي .. الإعلام ده مهم شديدhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...94626&refid=17



دي محتاجة كولا 
يا شباب الحقونا بميدو
*

----------


## ezzeo

* 15739 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يمكن جدا تخطى الاهلى المصرى 18564
ويمكن تخطى الرجاء المغربى24723
والمريخ يتقدم بمتواليات قياسية وتخطى الاتحاد السعودى ويقترب - من تجاوز 16 الف صوت
بينما يقبع   الوصيف المحلى  فى 2378
حتى السبت  ستتغير موازين مهمة ويجلس الزعيم على المرتبة الثالثة  بع ان كان قبل اسبوع فقط فى المركز الثامن
بارك الله جهدكم
*

----------


## modric

*Votes: 15777
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*15800
باقي 200 صوت لــ 16000
يلا يا جماعة ماشين كويس بإذن الله نجتاز الـ 20000

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني6.912%Votes: 15801
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

15800
باقي 200 صوت لــ 16000



والباقي 3035 حتى نحتل المركز الرابع من الأهلي

*

----------


## ezzeo

*          15829 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*عندما احتلينا المركز الخامس حسبت الفارق بيننا والأهلي المصري وجدته اكثر من الاصوات التي صوتناها لذلك لم نشر للفارق ولكن اقولها وبكل فخر اليوم الفارق اصبح اقل من ثلاثة الف 
جماهير الأهلي المصري8.236%Votes: 18838جماهير المريخ السوداني6.928%Votes: 15846
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*نصلي العشاء ونرجع الصلاة اقيمت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15860 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*15869 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ياشباب حبة زيت سمسم 
زيتى كمل 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*15890
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*البنزل ال 16000 ليهو جائزة 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15907 >>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*15932 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## Bakumba

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله.. شغل نضيف يا شباب.. "باكمبا" يدخل إلى أرض المعركة الآن لتقفيل الستاشر ألف..
*

----------


## ezzeo

*15946 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*15963 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*15974 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*15988 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## Bakumba

*16000
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*16001 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*16002>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*16017 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*16098 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*شغل نضيف

16231
*

----------


## ezzeo

*16325 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*مافي أحلى من كده 

16427
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*
تماااااااااااااام

16468
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*لالا ابداااااااااااااااااااااااع

16633
*

----------


## Bakumba

*أقل من 300 صوت تفصلنا عن الـ 17000 شدوا الهمة يا شباب
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*16782 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا صفوة لو واصلنا بهذا التواتر بإذن الله سنخترق الـ 20000 قريباً جداً
يعطيكم العافية 
الآن 16800

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*16962 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## Bakumba

*17005
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مبرووووووووووووووووك ياصفوة بداية الانتصار ال 17000 وصلت



جماهير المريخ السوداني

  7.375%         Votes: 17000 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17040 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هو الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي؟


جماهير الزمالك المصري  30.258%  Votes: 69748 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي  23.596%  Votes: 54390 
جماهير الوداد المغربي  10.86%  Votes: 25033 
جماهير الأهلي المصري   8.18%  Votes: 18856 
جماهير المريخ السوداني  7.375%  Votes: 17000 


جماهير مولودية الجزائر  3.895%  Votes: 8978 
جماهير الاتحاد السعودي  3.703%  Votes: 8535 
جماهير الفيصلي الأردني  2.554%  Votes: 5888 
جماهير الوحدات الأردني  2.411%  Votes: 5557 


جماهير الأهلي السعودي  1.406%  Votes: 3241 
جماهير الترجي التونسي   1.282%  Votes: 2955
جماهير النصر السعودي  1.136%  Votes: 2619 
جماهير الهلال السوداني  1.045%  Votes: 2408 
جماهير  وفاق سطيف الجزائري  0.932%  Votes: 2148 
جماهير الهلال السعودي  0.581%  Votes: 1340 


جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي  0.389%  Votes: 897 
جماهير العين الإماراتي  0.122%  Votes: 281 
جماهير العربي الكويتي  0.093%  Votes: 215 
جماهير القادسية الكويتي  0.062%  Votes: 142 
جماهير النجمة اللبناني  0.053%  Votes: 122 
جماهير الصفاء اللبناني  0.039%  Votes: 89 
جماهير أهلي دبي  0.029%  Votes: 68




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني


  7.396%  Votes: 17055 ج
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17070 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*باي باي غارزيتو 
دا حالتو الاهلي عطبرة ويعني في مبارتنا يقولوا شنو الوصيف قدم مباراة لو لعب مع النسور كان اخد 3 مستوى تعبان شديد هدفين في فريق لو لعب ضد فريق من دور الدرجة الاولى  كان اتهزم 3
بمعنويات اداء الوصيف ندخل معاكم يا شباب
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني7.418%Votes: 17115
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
لله دركم من شباب 

مريخاب احبكم و أحب أبو اهلكم زاتووووو 


*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17130 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ربع ساعة وبنجيكم راجعين إن شاء الله
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
يا شباب في رسائل رسلتها للبعض منكم و بالله ترسلوها لكل واحد عايز يصوّت 

...

وزعوها في رسائل خاصة بقدر المستطاع 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17168 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 9 (3 من الأعضاء و 6 زائر)


تجـــانے, دييجو ميليتو, عبد المنعم




*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني7.452%Votes: 17207
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


لله دركم من شباب 

مريخاب احبكم و أحب أبو اهلكم زاتووووو 





الحقونا بيها
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الليلة انا غايتو إلا يوقفني النوم في الكرسي بتاعي ده لكن ساي كده ما بقيف
الهمة الهمة يا صفوة ربنا يقويكم ويديكم طولة البال والصبر
مرابطون مرابطون 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17279 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

الحقونا بيها



رسلتها ليك يا صاحب 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

17279 >>>>>>>>>>>>>




ميليتو  الله يديك العافية ياخ 


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*7.488% Votes: 17299 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

ميليتو  الله يديك العافية ياخ 






تسلم شديد ياحبيب ..
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17341 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17411

نكمل كورة اليوفي ونجي راجعين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني


  7.533%        Votes: 17431 

*

----------


## الحجاج

*دة الشغل المظبوط ...
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*17504
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17510 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17564 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*رابط التصويت :

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*يا شباب أي زول عندو فيديو أو صورة لجماهير المريخ يدخل الرابط :

http://competition.mbc.net/sada/index.php
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*17653
لقد عدنا بعد استراحة لا بأس بها سنواصل الضرب الى أن يهب جميع المقاتلين من الإستراحة
فقد بذل الصفوة أمس مجهود جبار نتمنى اليوم الخميس أن تتضاعف الجهود والأعداد انا عن نفسي سأجند الأسرة
لسهرة الخميس وصباحية الجمعة ويا ريت لو يتبادل افراد الأسرة التصويت في حالة عدم وجود اجهزة كافية في نظام نفير
حتى لا يظل الكمبيوتر من غير عمل حتى ولو لثانية واحدة
تحياتي


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 17700


*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 17720
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ود البقعة صباح الخير يا زعيم
وصلنا هذ الرقم المرتب 17777 وعقبال 77777



*

----------


## osa sinnar

*على الدرب سائرون الى ان يتحقق الفوز انشاء الله 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*17800 بعون الله


*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17820 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*7.655% Votes: 17857 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17875 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17900 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17941 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*17970 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


18001
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*Votes: 18001 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*جماهير الأهلي المصري : 18888

جماهير المريخ السوداني : 18008


الفارق 880 صوت
*

----------


## Bakumba

*شغل نضيف .. مع إنو الواحد جاي تعبان من الشغل لكن لأ بأس نديها دفرة معاكم شوية حتى نلحق بالأهلي
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

جماهير الأهلي المصري : 18888

جماهير المريخ السوداني : 18008


الفارق 800 صوت



صباح الخير 880 دايرين نشوف البعدو
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*849 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*796 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*750 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

صباح الخير 880 دايرين نشوف البعدو



صباحك نور ياصفوة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*Votes: 18156 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الفارق : 718 صوت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*700 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*629 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*599 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*564 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*540 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*18355>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني7.872%Votes: 18425
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*18500 يا صفوة إقتربنا من الهدف 20000
ربنا يمنحنكم المزيد من الصبر والتوفيق وسنسحق الأهلي المصري
بفارق كبير من الأصوات متجهين الى القمة الطبيعية للصفوة 
مرابطون مرابطون

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اقترح ان يتم ارفاق رابط التصويت في كل المشاركات 

يعني اي واحد يشارك في البوست ده مثلا يتم وضع الرابط تحت مشاركته 
عشان العضو لما يقرأ المشاركة يضغط على الرابط مباشرة ليشارك في التصويت 


http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كلها ساعة زمن ونسحق الأهلي يا صفوة اضربوا بقوة وثبات



http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اقترح ان يتم ارفاق رابط التصويت في كل المشاركات 

يعني اي واحد يشارك في البوست ده مثلا يتم وضع الرابط تحت مشاركته 
عشان العضو لما يقرأ المشاركة يضغط على الرابط مباشرة ليشارك في التصويت 


http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html







مقترح جميل يا استاذ
ياريت تركزوا لينا علي بوست المباراة يعني قبل المباراة الناس تنقل التشجيع بالتصويت يعني يصبح بوست 1x2 يعني مثلاً سجل حضورك بخمسة مرات تصويت ولو تواجد 50فقط بنعمل 250خلال المباراة ودي الفترة الممكن يتوقف فيها التصويت
جماهير المريخ السوداني7.901%Votes: 18511
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*: 18544
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*18552
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ما شاء الله ماشين بسرعة الصاروخ
غايتو انا حاتل من صباح الرحمن
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*18572
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تم بعون الله الإقتراب من الأهلي المصري
كلها لحظات شدو الحيل

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


18761
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*يلا ياصفوة باقي 98 صوت ونلحق الأهلي المصري
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني8.009%Votes: 18808
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*باقي 68 صوت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*باقي 39 صوت ونكون في المركز الرابع
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*باقي 11 صوت
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*هههههههه باقي صوتين
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني : 18904 صوت

جماهير الأهلي المصري : 18902 صوت
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يتجاوز الأهلي المصري بخطوات متسارعة 
مبروووووووك يا صفوة وعقبال وصولنا للهدف الإستراتيجي  20000

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*بيان هام تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه استعادة المركز الرابع بواسطة جنود الصفوة والآن هم في طريقهم نحو المركز الثالث وصرح قائد العمليات بأنهم لن يتوقفوا الا عند المركز الأول ويهيب بكل الجنود الدخول والمساهمة في التصويت حتى يتحقق أمل وطموح الصفوة 
عاش المريخ سيداً وزعيماً للافارقة والعرب
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*18944 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*18970 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19000 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19040 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*هلا.. هلا ... شفووووووووووووووووووووووووووت عافي منكم .. مبرووووووك شدو الهمة يا اعظم امة . 19052 
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني8.128%Votes: 19127

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا صفوة بعد أن من الله علينا بدك حصون الأهلي سنزحف نحو الهدف المزدوج القادم
وهو بلوغ الــ 25000 وفي نفس الوقت نخترق حصون الوداد المغربي
فقط نوصل الــ 20000 وهي على بعد مئات قليلة نتجاوزها قبل المغرب بإذن الله ونكون بدأنا التقدم نحو الوداد
بخطى ثابتة وومنتظمة حتى اثناء مباراتنا نستطيع المتابعة في الإستراحة
فقط تقدموا من عدة محاور وبإذن الله النصر حليفنا


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الله اكبر 


19172 


ويا شباب اي زول ادمن في صفحة في الفيس ينشر رابط التصويت 

انا ادمن في 5 صفحات وكل يوم بنزل الرابط شدو حيلكم 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19331 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19400 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*19406
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19462 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*19496 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19523 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*19550 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
uphttp://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19601 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19648 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19732 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19757 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## أوهاج

*صفوة العز سلامات..شغل نضيف .. وعشان الضرب يكون مبرح استخدم متصفحين...مثلا موزيلا + قوقل كروم
عشان تضرب بمدفع ابو ماسورتين

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*19815
*

----------


## ezzeo

*19827 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*: 19828: 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*19875 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19893 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*1988 >>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*1962 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*19963 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## بحاري

*مبروووووك يا شباب  يا ريت كل يوم نكون بالمستوى ده  



19993

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*: 20002
*

----------


## بحاري

*20005
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20001 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله أكبر الله أكبر ... شفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووت كسرتوا حاجز ال 20000 الله أكبر 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20020 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*: 20032
*

----------


## ezzeo

*2036 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

يا صفوة بعد أن من الله علينا بدك حصون الأهلي سنزحف نحو الهدف المزدوج القادم
وهو بلوغ الــ 25000 وفي نفس الوقت نخترق حصون الوداد المغربي
فقط نوصل الــ 20000 وهي على بعد مئات قليلة نتجاوزها قبل المغرب بإذن الله ونكون بدأنا التقدم نحو الوداد
بخطى ثابتة وومنتظمة حتى اثناء مباراتنا نستطيع المتابعة في الإستراحة
فقط تقدموا من عدة محاور وبإذن الله النصر حليفنا






كما توقعنا تماماً اخترقنا الــ20000 مع دخول المغرب
وها هي قواتنا تتوجه نحو تخوم الوداد المغربي وبإذن الله ندك حصونهم قبل منتصف الليل
ونتجه نحو الهدف المزدوج الإستراتيجي 30000 ونقترب من الرجاء المغربي بإرادة المولى عز وجلا في علاه
لكم من صافي الود والمحبة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*: 20049
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة يدي نملت 
يلا يا شباب ايد على ايد تجدع بعيد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

مبروووووك يا شباب  يا ريت كل يوم نكون بالمستوى ده  



19993




بإذن الله سنكون بهذا المستوى الى أن نصل إلى القمة 
ونتربع على عرشها فنحن صفوة يا زعيم
والصفوة في القمة

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20088 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20100 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20158 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*20179
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20202 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20245 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 20281
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20301 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20342 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20377 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20400 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*قواتكم الباطشة تتجاوز الفرق الاخرى كالاعصار

--وهى تتقدم الان بقوة للمراكز الثلاثة الاولى

كانت فيالق العز قد  طوت فى  زحفها جماهيرية الاهلى والاتحاد واهلى القاهرة وتدق بعنف  بوابة الثالث بعد\ ان تخطت الرابع

هنئا لكم بهولاء الاشاوس-وهنئا للزعيم برجال  لا ينامون على القهر-
*

----------


## ezzeo

*20427 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20447 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*20454

*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

قواتكم الباطشة تتجاوز الفرق الاخرى كالاعصار

--وهى تتقدم الان بقوة للمراكز الثلاثة الاولى

كانت فيالق العز قد  طوت فى  زحفها جماهيرية الاهلى والاتحاد واهلى القاهرة وتدق بعنف  بوابة الثالث بعد\ ان تخطت الرابع

هنئا لكم بهولاء الاشاوس-وهنئا للزعيم برجال  لا ينامون على القهر-



 ياهلا بالحبيب الصادق ... اليوم الخميس ارجو تفعيل كل المنتديات وصفحات الفيس بوك للتصويت ....
*

----------


## ezzeo

*20471 ....................................للامام 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*20481 ............................................. للامام
*

----------


## ezzeo

*20491 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*يااخوانا ناس صدي الملاعب ديل صوتوا لفرق في بداية التصويت ومن ثم نوموها 

والله عن متابعة الرجاء المغربي زاد في يوم واحد عند بداية التصويت أكثر من 

14000  صوت والان له ايام لم يتعدي 3000 صوت وكذلك الأهلي المصري 

  3او 4 يوم هو في حاجز 18000 

 هناك لعبة وجرجرة في التصويت وأي زول متابع عارف القصة دي

 راقبوا الموضوع ده وادونا ملاحظاتكم ......

المهم نحن سنواصل التحليق حتي نعتلي القمة لأنه لوننا المفضل ...

 ودمتم أوفياء .

*

----------


## ezzeo

*20500 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*20503 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المنصوري
					

يااخوانا ناس صدي الملاعب ديل صوتوا لفرق في بداية التصويت ومن ثم نوموها 

والله عن متابعة الرجاء المغربي زاد في يوم واحد عند بداية التصويت أكثر من 

14000  صوت والان له ايام لم يتعدي 3000 صوت وكذلك الأهلي المصري 

  3او 4 يوم هو في حاجز 18000 

 هناك لعبة وجرجرة في التصويت وأي زول متابع عارف القصة دي

 راقبوا الموضوع ده وادونا ملاحظاتكم ......

المهم نحن سنواصل التحليق حتي نعتلي القمة لأنه لوننا المفضل ...

 ودمتم أوفياء .







والله انا برضو انتبهت للحاجه دى وحاجه غريبة 
وشكلها مافيها نزاها  
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المنصوري
					

يااخوانا ناس صدي الملاعب ديل صوتوا لفرق في بداية التصويت ومن ثم نوموها 

والله عن متابعة الرجاء المغربي زاد في يوم واحد عند بداية التصويت أكثر من 

14000  صوت والان له ايام لم يتعدي 3000 صوت وكذلك الأهلي المصري 

  3او 4 يوم هو في حاجز 18000 

 هناك لعبة وجرجرة في التصويت وأي زول متابع عارف القصة دي

 راقبوا الموضوع ده وادونا ملاحظاتكم ......

المهم نحن سنواصل التحليق حتي نعتلي القمة لأنه لوننا المفضل ...

 ودمتم أوفياء .





للأمانة أنا لمن شفتهم بصوتوا بمعدل كبير في الأيام الأولى شكيت في الموضوع دخلت صفحات للزمالك والرجاء والوداد لقيتهم بنشروا الرابط بتاع التصويت 4 و5 مرات في اليوم وصفحات كلها عدد أعضاءها ميتين وحاجة وناس الزمالك عندهم أكتر من 5 صفحات عدد أعضاءها كبير جداً شغالين في التصويت بصورة مكثفة لحدي أمبارح .. أنا شايف الحكاية دي منطقية بس نحنا بنتفوق عليهم بالصبر والتصويت بنفس واحد لحدي النهاية ودي الخلتنا نتفوق في الاستفتاء الفات
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني8.655%Votes: 20564
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المنصوري
					

يااخوانا ناس صدي الملاعب ديل صوتوا لفرق في بداية التصويت ومن ثم نوموها 

والله عن متابعة الرجاء المغربي زاد في يوم واحد عند بداية التصويت أكثر من 

14000  صوت والان له ايام لم يتعدي 3000 صوت وكذلك الأهلي المصري 

  3او 4 يوم هو في حاجز 18000 

 هناك لعبة وجرجرة في التصويت وأي زول متابع عارف القصة دي

 راقبوا الموضوع ده وادونا ملاحظاتكم ......

المهم نحن سنواصل التحليق حتي نعتلي القمة لأنه لوننا المفضل ...

 ودمتم أوفياء .




التنافس كان بين الاهلي والزمالك يعني الشحمة والنار وكذلك بين الوداد والرجاء ونسبة لإتساع الفارق اصاب الاحباط ناس الاهلي والوداد ونحن اكتر شئ ضرانا ضعف وصيفنا كان الآن نكون مع الزمالك في سرج واح لو ما اتفوقنا عليهم
*

----------


## Bakumba

*ما شاء الله يا شباب .. أصبحتم قوة لا يستهان بها في عالم التصويت الالكتروني وتاني بعد ده حا يتعمل ليكم ألف حساب في أي تصويتات قادمة أي واحد يشوف اسم المريخ السوداني سيدرك أنه  وبلا شك سيكون من المتصدرين ..
*

----------


## صخر

*20752}up
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*8.817% Votes: 21047 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*يا صفوة يا رايعين .. في زمن الشوط الأول بس أكتر من 300 صوت

21062
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*8.849% Votes: 21156 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*21167>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الناس بطلت تصوت ليييييييييييييه
يلا شدو الهمة
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

21167>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الناس بطلت تصوت ليييييييييييييه
يلا شدو الهمة



هههههههههههه أدينا ساعة كده النتنفس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الخمسة الاوائل


جماهير الزمالك المصري  29.883%    Votes: 71649 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي  22.972%    Votes: 55079 

جماهير الوداد المغربي
  10.612%    Votes: 25445 

جماهير المريخ السوداني
  8.894%     Votes: 21325 
جماهير الأهلي المصري   7.905%     Votes: 18954 

*

----------


## ezzeo

*21326 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا صفوة همتكم عايزين نتجاوز ناس الوداد ديل بين الليلة وباكر
شغال معاي الآن زعيم واحد فقط 
25000 المرحلة القادمة باقي  2000 صوت ونتجاوز الوداد المغربي

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

يا صفوة همتكم عايزين نتجاوز ناس الوداد ديل بين الليلة وباكر
شغال معاي الآن زعيم واحد فقط 
25000 المرحلة القادمة باقي  2000 صوت ونتجاوز الوداد المغربي





معااااكم ياصفوة

أها بسم الله ..
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21339 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21366 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21403 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*21400
ارجوكم بقدر معزتكم للمريخ ان تظلوا تصوتوا معي الليلة حتى نصل الهدف 25000
ام العيال جات تساعدني في الجهاز التاني  اسمحوا لي احييها تحية صفوية

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21432 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21501 >>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*21500 ياصفوة الى الأمام
                        	*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*

Votes: 21589
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*مبروكين اليوم نوم مافى





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخ المدينة
					



Votes: 21589




*

----------


## ود البقعة

*Votes: 21612
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمعة مباركة
هيا يا صفوة متأخرين شوية المفروض اليوم ندك حصون الوداد المغربي
سنرابط بإذن الله الى حين صلاة الجمعة لنعود بعدها بقوة أكبر وبأس اشد

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21841 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21906 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اقل من مية صوت ونكسر الـ 22000
سنصلي ونعاود الهجوم والي الأمام يا صفوة
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21942 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21954 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21971 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*التقدم تباطأ . . . شدوا الهمة يا شباب
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21980 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21990 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21991 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21992 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21993 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21994 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*يا أخوانا الحاصل عليكم شنو ؟!!!
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21996 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21999 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22000 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

22000 >>>>>>>>>>>



عذراً حبايبنا ضغطنا عليكم النت فيه مشكلة لكن اليوم سوف ابدلو والله عشان التصويت يعني بنعوضكم الفات في العشرة ساعات الماضية 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

عذراً حبايبنا ضغطنا عليكم النت فيه مشكلة لكن اليوم سوف ابدلو والله عشان التصويت يعني بنعوضكم الفات في العشرة ساعات الماضية 



عديلة ياحبيب راجعين نواصل بعد الصلاة إن شاء الله .. الظاهر انو الناس محبطة من النتيجة الأمبارح
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*من يحب المريخ لا يتواني عن خدمة المريخ في حالة الفرح او الحزن فالمريخ في القلب
22123
هيمو يا حبيب في انتظارك مع النت السريع
تحياتي 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*21175 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*22176
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22207 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

* 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22262 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*12279 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22302 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22333 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22365 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22380 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22400 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*بصراحة معدل تحت الضعيف .. نواااصل
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22407 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22408 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22409 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22410 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22411 >>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*نواااااااااااصل ..
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22430 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22450 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22471 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الزحف الي المركز الثالث يسير بسرعة


جماهير الزمالك المصري
29.74%Votes: 71995

جماهير الرجاء المغربي
22.811%Votes: 55222


جماهير الوداد المغربي
10.531%Votes: 25493


جماهير المريخ السوداني
9.284%Votes: 22475

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22500 >>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


22571
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22601 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22640 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22702 >>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22752 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22800 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22843 >>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22877 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22904 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22942 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*22965 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ أخييييييييييييييييييييراً


23001
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ماشين على ما يرام بس ياريت لو عدد المهاجمين يصل العشرة اشخاص كان حيكون التقدم اسرع والضرب اوجع
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23100 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23150 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23200 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23250 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23306 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23372 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23401 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


عبد المنعم, امام اباتي, دييجو ميليتو


*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23450 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23501 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24551 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مساءالخير النت جاهز وانا جاهز لكن ظهوري ما بكون على الصفحة حتى اقدر اعوض اللفات المهم نلتقي بعد كل 50صوت
جماهير المريخ السوداني9.673%Votes: 23569
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

مساءالخير النت جاهز وانا جاهز لكن ظهوري ما بكون على الصفحة حتى اقدر اعوض اللفات المهم نلتقي بعد كل 50صوت
جماهير المريخ السوداني9.673%Votes: 23569




مساء الأنوار يا هيمو حبابك .. عديلة تب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23650 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23700 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*١٠:٠٦ م
‫MBC.net - صدى الملاعب | mbc1‬
www.mbc.net١٠:٠٦ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html - بحث Google‏‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠٦ م
‪Google‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠٥ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html - بحث Google‏‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠٤ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html - بحث Google‏‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠٤ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html - بحث Google‏‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠٣ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html - بحث Google‏‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠٢ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html - بحث Google‏‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠١ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html - بحث Google‏‬
www.google.com.sa١٠:٠١ م
‫http://www.mbc.net/ar/proدي السرعة


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*دي السرعة مناسبة والا نديها ترس
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ههههههههه لي تصويت طويل المدى السرعة مناسبة ولو فيها طريقة زيادة زيدها زيادة الخير خيرين .. لو بي متصفحين تقريباً بكون أسرع لأني مرات بعمل بمعدل 10 أصوات في الدقيقة تقريباً لو سرعة النت بقت كبيرة
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*هيغ  الغبش-- ضرب من  النوع  الحارق--
اسمعوهم يصرخون ويستغيثون -   ويلعنون يوم اشتركوا فيه مع جمهور المريخ
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني9.755%Votes: 23805
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

ههههههههه لي تصويت طويل المدى السرعة مناسبة ولو فيها طريقة زيادة زيدها زيادة الخير خيرين .. لو بي متصفحين تقريباً بكون أسرع لأني مرات بعمل بمعدل 10 أصوات في الدقيقة تقريباً لو سرعة النت بقت كبيرة



المتصفح واحد لكن نعمل التاني بكرة ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

هيغ  الغبش-- ضرب من  النوع  الحارق--
اسمعوهم يصرخون ويستغيثون -   ويلعنون يوم اشتركوا فيه مع جمهور المريخ



هم شافوا حاجة 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا شباب الصفوة بإذن الله اوصل معاكم 24000 وأتوجه للنوم 
لأني بصراحة ما قادر اشوف وكتفي عايز ينقلع وكذلك المدام




*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*23860 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

يا شباب الصفوة بإذن الله اوصل معاكم 24000 وأتوجه للنوم 
لأني بصراحة ما قادر اشوف وكتفي عايز ينقلع وكذلك المدام








عديلة ياصفوة
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24903 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني9.791%Votes: 23906
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

المتصفح واحد لكن نعمل التاني بكرة ان شاءالله




خير ان شاء الله
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

يا شباب الصفوة بإذن الله اوصل معاكم 24000 وأتوجه للنوم 
لأني بصراحة ما قادر اشوف وكتفي عايز ينقلع وكذلك المدام







ربنا يحفظكم ما قصرتوا
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

هيغ  الغبش-- ضرب من  النوع  الحارق--
اسمعوهم يصرخون ويستغيثون -   ويلعنون يوم اشتركوا فيه مع جمهور المريخ



ولسه كدي النسخن سمح .. سيرون العجب العجاب
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني9.826%Votes: 24002
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24003 

ههههههههه مع اني فتحت 3 متصفحات مخصوص عشان القفلة تكون من نصيبي 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*up up up 

علي مشارف المركز الثالث
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني9.843%Votes: 24050
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24070 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله يا شباب الصفوة كنت اتمنى أحضر معاكم شرف إختراق النقطة الإستراتيجية 25000 ومن ثم التوجه لدك حصون الوداد المغربي
ان شاء المولى الكريم ستحزحف جحافل جيشنا نحو النقاط الإستراتيجية المقبلة للوصول لحصون الرجاء المغربي ولتدكها دكاً دكاً
وحينها بإذن المولى سننال شرف المركز الثاني ونتوجه قدما نحو القمة التي نحن الصفوة أهل لها وهي أهل لنا





Abu - Khalid, المريخابي هيمو, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, دييجو ميليتو
وجميع المقاتلين في جميع المواقع الغير منظورة

وتصبحون ايها المرابطون منتصرون

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24121

فاصل قصير جداً ونعود
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24160 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24200 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24241 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24275 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24310 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24332 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24355 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني9.943%Votes: 24357
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
9.945%Votes: 24365

الناس دي نامت من بدري يادوب الساعة واحدة والدقيقة 3 صباحا 

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

جماهير المريخ السوداني
9.945%Votes: 24365

الناس دي نامت من بدري يادوب الساعة واحدة والدقيقة 3 صباحا 




ما نمنا لسة لكن خايفين نصوت للوصيف من التعب عشان كدا ابقوا عشرة
جماهير المريخ السوداني9.946%Votes: 24369
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24400 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني9.957%Votes: 24402
​الباقي 1305
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
9.96%Votes: 24421


الساعة الان الثانية والدقيقة 37 صباح السبت تصبحوا علي خير ياشباب

*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 24551
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحكم خير يا صفوة عدنا بعد أن اخذنا قسطاً من الراحة



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

صباحكم خير يا صفوة عدنا بعد أن اخذنا قسطاً من الراحة






صباح النور 
جماهير المريخ السوداني10.028%Votes: 24635
الفرق 1139
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24700 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*24750  >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## سانتو

*على التصويت
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.076%Votes: 24774جماهير الوداد المغربيجماهير الوداد المغربي10.483%Votes: 25774

10.483%
Votes: 25774
الباقي الف فقط


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 973
جماهير المريخ السوداني10.086%Votes: 24801
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله مااخش اشان انفع صدي الملاعب 

مع احترامي للجميع بس مصطفي الاغا عرف من اين تؤكل الكتوف 

ماذا استفاد الوالي ؟؟؟؟ وماذا سيستفيد المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله مااخش اشان انفع صدي الملاعب 

مع احترامي للجميع بس مصطفي الاغا عرف من اين تؤكل الكتوف 

ماذا استفاد الوالي ؟؟؟؟ وماذا سيستفيد المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟



شوف يامواسير القضارف لا للاحباط وتثبيط الهمم  دع المقاتلون وشأنهم  ** حضر الفطور يوم الاثنين  11/3/2013م بطرفكم  بالقضارف بأذن الله في مهمة رسمية
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.123%Votes: 24911

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله مااخش اشان انفع صدي الملاعب 

مع احترامي للجميع بس مصطفي الاغا عرف من اين تؤكل الكتوف 

ماذا استفاد الوالي ؟؟؟؟ وماذا سيستفيد المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟



استفادة الزعيم الوالي والزعيم لا تقدر بثمن  وما حققناه من مكسب لا يمكن حصره أدخل منتديات الاندية العربية وشوف ماذا فعلنا بهم أجبرنا الكل على إحترامنا وعلمناهم من هم انصار الزعيم والله العظيم يا مرتضى امس ذهبت واشتريت كنكت جديد بما يعادل اكثر من 250جنيه سوداني ليست لشئ غير التصويت مع العلم بأن لدي كنكت لكن سرعته أقل نعم لصدى الملاعب فائدة من هذا ولكن لاننكر فائدتنا اكبر ويكفى رد الدين للوالي الغالي واصبح على كل لسان فكم من مشاهد لصدى الملاعب كرة القدم اصبحت تدار في اكثر من ميدان يا صديقي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*: 24941
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

استفادة الزعيم الوالي والزعيم لا تقدر بثمن وما حققناه من مكسب لا يمكن حصره أدخل منتديات الاندية العربية وشوف ماذا فعلنا بهم أجبرنا الكل على إحترامنا وعلمناهم من هم انصار الزعيم والله العظيم يا مرتضى امس ذهبت واشتريت كنكت جديد بما يعادل اكثر من 250جنيه سوداني ليست لشئ غير التصويت مع العلم بأن لدي كنكت لكن سرعته أقل نعم لصدى الملاعب فائدة من هذا ولكن لاننكر فائدتنا اكبر ويكفى رد الدين للوالي الغالي واصبح على كل لسان فكم من مشاهد لصدى الملاعب كرة القدم اصبحت تدار في اكثر من ميدان يا صديقي



ياسلام ياهيمو   ادي ماسورة القضارف بالجنبة الفيها الحديده 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله يااستاذ ابراهيم بحترم رائيكم وجهة نظركم في الشغله دي 

بس الله غالب 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*24957
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.154%Votes: 25003
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله يااستاذ ابراهيم بحترم رائيكم وجهة نظركم في الشغله دي 

بس الله غالب 



يا مرتضى بيني وبينك ما احسن من نخلي وصيفنا يتفوق علينا وبكرة بعد ما قدونا بالاتحاد الدولي للاحصاء والتلفيق تجيب لها صدى ملاعب

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.157%Votes: 25014
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.161%Votes: 25025
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.162%Votes: 25030
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.163%Votes: 25033
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.168%Votes: 25046
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.178%Votes: 25076
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 695
جماهير المريخ السوداني10.182%Votes: 25087
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.187%Votes: 25102
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.195%Votes: 25125
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.198%Votes: 25133
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.199%Votes: 25138
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.204%Votes: 25151
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.208%Votes: 25164
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي596
جماهير المريخ السوداني10.216%Votes: 25187جماهير الوداد المغربي10.458%Votes: 25783
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*دايرين نحتفل قبل المغرب
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.222%Votes: 25204
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.225%Votes: 25213
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.228%Votes: 25221
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.23%Votes: 25228
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.231%Votes: 25231
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*مبروكين  Votes: 25284
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 459
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## زول هناك

*يلاااااا  يا شباب شدوا حيلكم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني


  10.259%        Votes: 25325 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.265%Votes: 25345
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 439 فقط
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*Votes: 25355
*

----------


## أوهاج

*سلاح جديد فتاك...مدفع ابو تلاته 
قبل الخبته


بعد الخبته





ركنيه: طاولجى فى فرن..
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*سلاحك ممتاز لكن خليه في السر 
اجدع لي معاك المتصفحين التانيات غير قوقل جارم
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الزعيم 25414
الباقي 374فقط
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.286%Votes: 25427
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.292%Votes: 25444
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اشان خاطرك ياهيمو مشينا علي صدي الملاعب وقمنا بالواجب 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*25518
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اشان خاطرك ياهيمو مشينا علي صدي الملاعب وقمنا بالواجب 



الله يخليك يا حبيب 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 240فقط
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني10.339%Votes: 25589جماهير الوداد المغربي
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير الوداد المغربي10.424%Votes: 25800​الناس ديل ما عوايدهم يصوتوا نفرين فقط اتوقع يكون ديل همشراب فقط بعد ما غلبتهم الحيلة في اللحاق بنا
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.343%Votes: 25600
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 185
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*10.346% Votes: 25610
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*الــ 16 نفر البترفجوا علينا ديل دايرن من كل واحد فيكم خلال الساعة دي

 عشرين صوت عشان نمشي للهدف البعده نرجو كريم إستجابتكم 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.366%Votes: 25670
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*25678
رقم مميز 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.378%Votes: 25705
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 66
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 45
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 26
*

----------


## حوته 1

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  10.41%  Votes: 25799 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الحمد لله الذي بنعتمه تتم الصالحات تفوقنا على الوداد 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*%100

ارموا قدام الي المركز الثاني
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*الوداد في خبر كان شوفوا البعده , يا صفوة طالبناكم بساعة 

فإنجزتم المهمة في 20 دقيقة لله دركم ...... لو لعيبة المريخ فيهم 

غيرتكم دي كان شلنا كأس الأبطال عشرات المرات ....

جماهير المريخ السوداني
  10.413%  
Votes: 25808 

جماهير الوداد المغربي  10.413%

 Votes: 25806 


*

----------


## حوته 1

*25825  قدام
*

----------


## أوهاج

*الله أكبر الصفوة درشو زول



*

----------


## أوهاج

*عشان الحريق يكون صاح ياصفوة...
فاير فوكس..
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/
قوقل كروم...
http://en.kioskea.net/download/downl...-google-chrome

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*وين الناس الصنعوا الفرح يعني لما جاء وقت الاحتفال ما نجدكم طبعاً لو حاولت احسب ما بستطيع اوفيكم حقكم لكن خلوها بالنية ودايرين نواصل بنفس الخطة  5مع 5 والرجاء قلبوا بدق وينتظركم رافع الراية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا جمهور الصفوة بعد ان من الله علينا بهذا النصر المؤزر
يجب ان نستمر بنفس الجدية وروح المثابرة التي تحلى بها قادة الكتائب
فقط نرجو ان لا نعتبر المركز الثالث هو ما نصبو اليه فمكاننا هو في القمة ولا نرضى بغيرها
وعليه وبعد قام اللواء هيمو بتغيير سلاح الراجمات بآخر اسرع وابعد مدى فقد ظهر الفارق جليا في قدراتنا
مبروك عليكم المركز الثالث وسنواصل زحفنا نحو القمة دون كلل أو ملل 
مرابطون مرابطون
منتصرون

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الله يعين
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*باي الوداد المغربي عفوا  نحن الصفوة 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا جماعة الفرق لسع كبير شدو حيلكم
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

يا جماعة الفرق لسع كبير شدو حيلكم



نعم لن ننظر للارقام لانها لن تخيفنا بل سوف ننظر لما نريد ولن نقبل بغير المقدمة والمشوار يبدأ من خطوة 
بإذن الله سوف اصوّت أكثر من السابق ولن تجدوني داخل بقية البوستات الا ما ندر وإن دعت الضرورة لذلك وعاهدت نفسي أن لا أقرأ أيّ مقال طويل حتى اكون متواجد داخل الاستفتاء المشوار طويل ويحتاج للزاد 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

نعم لن ننظر للارقام لانها لن تخيفنا بل سوف ننظر لما نريد ولن نقبل بغير المقدمة والمشوار يبدأ من خطوة 
بإذن الله سوف اصوّت أكثر من السابق ولن تجدوني داخل بقية البوستات الا ما ندر وإن دعت الضرورة لذلك وعاهدت نفسي أن لا أقرأ أيّ مقال طويل حتى اكون متواجد داخل الاستفتاء المشوار طويل ويحتاج للزاد 





والله جنس خوفه هى
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الله أكبر الصفوة درشو زول








هعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
ادروووووووووووووووووووووووب 
خليهم يقول الروووووووووووووووب
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  10.533%  

Votes: 26179 

الهدف القادم ياشباب محتاج جهود مكثفة لأن الفارق يقارب 30000

أعلم انه لا مستحيل علي كتبية النصر فلنضع إستراتيجية يوم غد 

ومن ثم نقترب إلي الهدف .... نشر الرابط في الفيس وتكثيف 

الجهد في بقيه المنتديات سيحطم هذا الفارق بكل سهولة ودونكم 

الإستفتاء السابق .... صفوة العز شدوا الحيل وأعدلوا الميل 

وليكن شعارنا ( لنا الصدر دون العالمين أو القبر ) ولنتذكر دومآ 

المريخ يُعلو ولا يُعلي عليه .

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*وَنَشْرَبُ إِنْ وَرَدْنَا المَاءَ صَفْـواً... وَيَشْـرَبُ غَيْرُنَا كَدِراً وَطِيْنَـا
*

----------


## ezzeo

*هلا ... هلا ... الشفوووووووووووووووووووووووت عافى منكم ... شدو الهمة ...26307 .. لا مستحيل .. ان اردناها .. نلناها 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*26362
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*الله يقويكم. 
لا مستحيل مع الصفوة.
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  10.594%  Votes: 26401 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*10.603% Votes: 26427 
*

----------


## الحجاج

*26550
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد المنصوري
					

جماهير المريخ السوداني
  10.533%  

Votes: 26179 

الهدف القادم ياشباب محتاج جهود مكثفة لأن الفارق يقارب 30000

أعلم انه لا مستحيل علي كتبية النصر فلنضع إستراتيجية يوم غد 

ومن ثم نقترب إلي الهدف .... نشر الرابط في الفيس وتكثيف 

الجهد في بقيه المنتديات سيحطم هذا الفارق بكل سهولة ودونكم 

الإستفتاء السابق .... صفوة العز شدوا الحيل وأعدلوا الميل 

وليكن شعارنا ( لنا الصدر دون العالمين أو القبر ) ولنتذكر دومآ 

المريخ يُعلو ولا يُعلي عليه .




بالنسبة لصفحات الفيس والقروبات نزلت لهم هذا البوست وارسلته في رسالة للصفحات





السلام عليكم 
هذة دعوة لكل الصفحات من أجل عمل بوست خاص بالتصويت ويتم تثبيته من أجل دعم الصفوة في التصويت والفكرة تنحصر في اي حد سجل دخوله للقروب او الصفحة يقوم بالتصويت ومن بعد ذلك يدخل في مواضيع النقاش ومن له تعديل او ملاحظة عليه ذكرها حتى نقدر نخدم الزعيم بيد واحدة وبعزيمة واصرار
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html







*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذا الرقم مرتب اعجبني وعيني على الرقم 77777
والحا نصلو بإذن الله ونتربع به على القمة




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يوم 9/ 3 / 2013 الساعة 11 مساء

الزمالك المصرى : 72572 صوتا 
الجاء المغربى :   55629 صوتا 
المريخ السودانى : 26718 صوتا
الوداد المغربى : 25832 صوتا 
الاهلى المصرى : 19032 صوتا
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني Votes: 26780

هذا ما يهمنا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بلغ مني التعب مداهو خايف من النيران الصديقة تقتل بالغلط 
صباحكم خير وبركة وفي وداعة الله



*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*(دبي - mbc.net) واصلت جماهير المريخ السوداني تقدمها الكاسح على نظيرتها الهلالية في استفتاء صدى الملاعب للجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي، وتفوقت بشكل مثير على جماهير الهلال التي تغيب عن السباق حتى اللحظة، بعدما قفزت في التصويت للمركز الثالث.
ورغم احتلال جماهير المريخ للمركز الثالث في الاستفتاء حتى الآن إلا أنها تدخل دائرة المنافسة بنسبة تزيد عن 10 % في الوقت الذي لم تحصد فيه جماهير الهلال سوى ما يزيد  عن 1 % فقط.
وتتصدر جماهير الزمالك المصري الاستفتاء حتى الآن بنسبة 29 %   ثم جماهير الرجاء المغربي في المركز الثاني بنسبة 22 %   ثم جماهير المريخ في المركز الثالث بنسبة 10.6 % تقريبا،      ورابعا جماهير الوداد البيضاوي المغربي بنسبة 10.3 %
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.749%Votes: 26916
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*10.749% نوم مافى والمريخ ينادىVotes: 26921
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26923 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26931 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26933>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26936 >>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26938 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26940 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26942 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26944 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26947 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26949 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.757%Votes: 26950
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26951 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26955 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26957 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26960 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.76%Votes: 26961
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26962 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26963 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26965 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26966 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26970 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم ezzeo 
ارجو ان يكون التقرير بعد اكمال عشرة اصوات كسبا للزمن كن دوما بخير وتصبح علي خير 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26972 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26976 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26981 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.764%Votes: 26980
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26982 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26983 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26984 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26986 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26988 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26989 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26990 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26992 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26993 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26995 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26996 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26997 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*26999 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*27000 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

* لا مستحيل ايها الاشاوس الصناديد ..... شدو الهمة يا أعظم أمة  ... أن أردناها .... نلناها... 27000
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك لكتائب الزود عن الزعيم الإرتقاء
ولكن هذا الإعلان سيجلب الكثيرين من الجمهير الأخرى لأرض الميدان
الأمر الذي يتطلب من بذل الجهد كل الجهد للمحافظة ومن ثم التقدم بثبات وإقدام الى القمة الطبيعية للصفوة
تحياتي وعميق محبتي





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سنذهب للعمل وسنعاود بإذن الله العصر



*

----------


## ود البقعة

*: 27106
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.791%Votes: 27115
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*Votes: 27186
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ     10.871%Votes: 27369

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*10.884%Votes: 27413

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*27444
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*يالله ما نقيف نصوووووووووووووووت بسرعة  انا عندي ثلاثة متصفحات شغال تصويت بس

10.932%                                     Votes: 27589
*

----------


## ezzeo

*27622 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا شباب اليوم التقدم بطيئ جداً و الوداد ليس بعيد عنا . . . شدوا الهمة
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

27622 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html





Votes: 27688
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
10.963%Votes: 27702
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا كتائب النصر انا جيتكم وشغال اتنين اتنين وبإذن الله السرعة تزيد ونقفل التلتين الف في وقت قياسى ونرمي لي قدام





*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 27848
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*27902
----------
مافى زول يقول لى نفسى قام
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لياقة تعبانة يا ماسورة
نحن لسة في بداية الشوط الاول

ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 28004
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سنتغدى ونعود بإذن الله



*

----------


## ezzeo

*28094 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up

http://www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb#

*

----------


## ezzeo

*28100 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
http://www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb#
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28109 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up

http://www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb#
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28112 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28119 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28137 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28151 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28155 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28160 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28165 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28170 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

سنتغدى ونعود بإذن الله








لعلها الكبسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بلاش منها ياعبدو 
اطلب سندوتشات
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28175 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28207 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28210 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28214 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28220 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28224 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28232 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28241 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28295 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28304 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28312 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*11.116% Votes: 28323 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28324 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28356 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28374  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28389 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28402  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28414  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28429   >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28483 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28506  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28527  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28542  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28558  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28572 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28584  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28597  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28613  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28638  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28641  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28665  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28675  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28684  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28687  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28696  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28706  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28712  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28719  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28728  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28736  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28745  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28754  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28765  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28775  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>.>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28791 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28799  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28814  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28823  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28835 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28843  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28857  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28870  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28886  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28903  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28909  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28916  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28922  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28926  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28932  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28936  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28946  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28954  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28963 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28969 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28977  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28985  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*28995 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29007 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29020  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29037  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.34%Votes: 29031
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29051  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29061  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29073  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29098 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29110  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29121  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29129 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29141 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29156  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29161  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29168  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29177 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29182  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29202  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29208 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29216 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29230  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29239  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29245  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29249  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29256 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29261 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29266  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29270  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29272 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29277 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29280 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29285 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29287  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29291 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما رأيكم أن تتم كتابة النتيجة بعد كل 100 صوت ونحن نرمي لي قدام
خوفاً عل ضياع وقت مقدر في عملية الكتابة على حساب عملية التصويت
في زمن الكتابة نستطيع ان نصوت مرتين على الأقل
ودمتم فوق اعلى القمم يا صفوة

*

----------


## ezzeo

*29296 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

ما رأيكم أن تتم كتابةالنتيجة بعد كل 100 صوت ونحن نرمي لي قدام
خوفاً عل ضياع وقت مقدر في عملية الكتابة على حساب عملية التصويت
في زمن الكتابة نستطيع ان نصوت مرتين على الأقل
ودمتم فوق اعلى القمم يا صفوة




هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك من يتولى الكتابة عنا ........... دمتم ... سنكتب ولو صوت بصوت ... 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29314 ....>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29323  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني


  11.433%             Votes: 29326 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29333 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29340  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29345  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29351 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29355  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29360  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*1/ جماهير الزمالك المصري
  28.454%  

Votes: 72999 
2/ جماهير الرجاء المغربي


  21.805%

 Votes: 55941 



3/ جماهير المريخ السوداني


  11.441%

 Votes: 29352 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك من يتولى الكتابة عنا ........... دمتم ... سنكتب ولو صوت بصوت ... 



هذا كان من مجرد رأي فقط لا غير وكان قصدي أن يصوت كل من يستطيع الكتابة ولو صوت واحد كل دقيقة
بالتأكيد سينفعنا
والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية يا زعيم
مرابطون مرابطون بإذن الله

*

----------


## ezzeo

*29364  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29370  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					



هذا كان من مجرد رأي فقط لا غير وكان قصدي أن يصوت كل من يستطيع الكتابة ولو صوت واحد كل دقيقة
بالتأكيد سينفعنا
والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية يا زعيم
مرابطون مرابطون بإذن الله




  مساءك خير الحبيب منعم ...  كلنا معك لرفع الغلة كل بطريقته المهم الوصول للهدف المنشود لك الود يا حبيب 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29400  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29456  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29471  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29480  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29490  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## صخر

*29481}}}}}}}}}up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29499 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29505  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29510  >>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>> up
*

----------


## صخر

*ماهير النصر السعودي  1.081%  Votes: 2778 جماهير الاتحاد السعودي  4.148%  Votes: 10655 جماهير الأهلي السعودي  1.381%  Votes: 3547 جماهير الأهلي المصري   7.437%  Votes: 19103 جماهير الزمالك المصري  28.424%  Votes: 73014 جماهير المريخ السوداني  11.488%  Votes: 29509 جماهير الهلال السوداني  1.06%  Votes: 2724 جماهير الوحدات الأردني  2.484%  Votes: 6382 جماهير الفيصلي الأردني  2.486%  Votes: 6385 جماهير  وفاق سطيف الجزائري  0.871%  Votes: 2238 جماهير مولودية الجزائر  3.574%  Votes: 9182 جماهير الترجي التونسي   1.193%  Votes: 3065 جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي  0.358%  Votes: 919 جماهير الرجاء المغربي  21.782%  Votes: 55952 جماهير الوداد المغربي  10.094%  Votes: 25928 جماهير العين الإماراتي  0.116%  Votes: 299 جماهير أهلي دبي  0.027%  Votes: 69 جماهير النجمة اللبناني  0.051%  Votes: 132 جماهير الصفاء اللبناني  0.037%  Votes: 94 جماهير القادسية الكويتي  0.057%  Votes: 14
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29515>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29519  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29522 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.491%  Votes: 29521
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29534  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.494%  Votes: 29533
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29541  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.497%  Votes: 29544
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29548  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29555  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up 
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.501%  Votes: 29558
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29566  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.503%  Votes: 29566
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29576  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

 11.503%  Votes: 29566



??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????
                        	*

----------


## صخر

* 11.507%  Votes: 29580
*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????



معليش التحميل تقيل شوية
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*29581  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29589  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29593  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.511%  Votes: 29593
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29599  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

 11.511%  Votes: 29593



///??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????
                        	*

----------


## صخر

* 11.514%  Votes: 29603
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29606  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.517%  Votes: 29614
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29613  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29619 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.52%  Votes: 29624
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29625 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.521%  Votes: 29627
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29630  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.524%  Votes: 29636
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.525%  Votes: 29639
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29640  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## صخر

* 11.526%  Votes: 29646
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29646 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## modric

*الي الافق مريخنا
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

 11.526%  Votes: 29646



///??????????????????????????????????????????????????
                        	*

----------


## صخر

* 11.527%  Votes: 29648
*

----------


## ezzeo

*29651  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

///??????????????????????????????????????????????????



شنو ياشيخنا شابكنا استفهامات مشكلة شنو
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*29654 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

شنو ياشيخنا شابكنا استفهامات مشكلة شنو



الارقام التى تنزلها مطابقة للارقام التى تظهر عندى واقوم انا بتنزيل الكود الخاص بها يعنى لا يمكن ان يظهر نفس الرقم فى مكانين و بكود وااااحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟عموما سوف أترك لك التصويت حتى لا اتسبب لك فى الضيق مع اننى اصوت منذ العصر ...............
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يكفينا شر السواطه تهئ تهئ 

والله انتو تعبانين سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

بس ربنا يوفقكم 

وتعبكم دا مايروح هدر 

موقع صدي الملاعب هو الكسبان 
*

----------


## modric

*Votes: 29668 >>>>>>> up
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.57%Votes: 30015
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 11.572% 


30034 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الله يكفينا شر السواطه تهئ تهئ 

والله انتو تعبانين سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

بس ربنا يوفقكم 

وتعبكم دا مايروح هدر 

موقع صدي الملاعب هو الكسبان 



الشغل ده يا مورتا عملناه في اسبوع يعني تاني اسبوع سوف نقترب من المقدمة
انت بس سيب الحركات الما ياها وايدك معانا

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الشغل ده يا مورتا عملناه في اسبوع يعني تاني اسبوع سوف نقترب من المقدمة
انت بس سيب الحركات الما ياها وايدك معانا




حاااااااااااااااااااااضر ياعمنا

معاكم اشان خاطركم والله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 30134
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

حاااااااااااااااااااااضر ياعمنا

معاكم اشان خاطركم والله



يديك العافية يا ولدنا


*

----------


## الدلميت

*الزمالك يصعب اللحاق به

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
30192 up
*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 30201
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*30302
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لو إلتزم كل عضو بـ 100 صوت يومي على الأقل نستطيع تنفيذ 5000 صوت يوم



*

----------


## ابوجالا

*شدو الهمة. 
الي الامام. 
الله يوفقكم.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*30404
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*30427

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*30444

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*30450

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*30504
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 30519​
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
الرجاء 56137
الزمالك  73363  
المريخ 30641
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*30639
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*30653
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## الحجاج

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الفرق بينا والرجاء 

25496

يلا يا شباب مزيد من الجهد ممكن نتخطاهم هم الظاهر ناموا على كده وانا ملاحظ الرقم ده لم يتغير 
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 30703
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الفرق بينا والرجاء 


25496

يلا يا شباب مزيد من الجهد ممكن نتخطاهم هم الظاهر ناموا على كده وانا ملاحظ الرقم ده لم يتغير 



نعم دي حقيقة يا زعيم هم متوقفون ونحن على الدرب سائرون وسندك حصونهم بإذن المولى الكريم



*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 30719
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ماشاء الله  -قبل يومين كنا نتمنى فى ال  18 الف--كسح   على الطلاق كسح

نكسح الليلة وبكره  والرهيفة تنقد--
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*11.717% Votes: 30735
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 30811
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.732%Votes: 30816
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*إن شاءالله نسلمك 100 اليوم طبعاً من الصباح وحتى الان ما محسوب وبكرة كلامو تاني يعني اقلها 200
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.773%Votes: 31000
دي تمانية وبعد الصلاة نتحاسب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.774%Votes: 31004
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ارموا لي قدام يا صفوة



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*31083

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني11.805%Votes: 31202
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني11.814%Votes: 31250
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني11.82%Votes: 31278
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هيمو يا حبيب انا خلاص ما قادر اواصل عيوني بقو يشوفوا طشاش واصلا عندي نزلة برد قوية
كنت ناوي اوصل 500 صوت لكن والله غلبني عديييييييل
الصفوة ما بقصروا بإذن الله وانت لو فيك حيل وصلا لي منتصف الليل
تحياتي




*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

هيمو يا حبيب انا خلاص ما قادر اواصل عيوني بقو يشوفوا طشاش واصلا عندي نزلة برد قوية
كنت ناوي اوصل 500 صوت لكن والله غلبني عديييييييل
الصفوة ما بقصروا بإذن الله وانت لو فيك حيل وصلا لي منتصف الليل
تحياتي







الف سلامة 

إن شاءالله ما تشوف شر
جماهير المريخ السوداني11.83%Votes: 31334
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*31345
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.833%Votes: 31350
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني11.844%Votes: 31504
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*11.848% Votes: 31557
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.846%Votes: 31566
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*11.845% Votes: 31572
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*صباح الخير يارب تنصر الزعيم
جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.843%Votes: 31670
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.846%Votes: 31686
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تتهعهد  فرقة الصاعقة الالكترونية ان تقفز الليلة بالنسبة الى اربعين الف  فى حالة فوز  المريخ--
صدر تحت اجماع  قادة سرايا  الدفاع الالكترونى الوهاج
*

----------


## ود البقعة

* 31760
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني11.91%Votes: 32002
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.912%
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.914%Votes: 32020
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.923%Votes: 32059
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*11.966%Votes: 32228جماهير المريخ السوداني
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.965%Votes: 32224
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.973%Votes: 32256
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.98%Votes: 32278
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني11.986%Votes: 32301جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.986%Votes: 32301
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
11.992%Votes: 32351
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*رقم مميز في الاتجاهين
جماهير المريخ السوداني11.999%Votes: 32400
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 32555
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 32559
i wake for 3 exploer
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 32569
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وهكذا يا هيمو يا صفوة نزحف نحو القمة بهمة وحيوية ونشاط



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني12.026%Votes: 32637
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

وهكذا يا هيمو يا صفوة نزحف نحو القمة بهمة وحيوية ونشاط






مافي شك إن شاءالله منتصرين اليوم وفي التصويت
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*تلاتة ستات بس المدام ما تسمع
جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.032%Votes: 32666
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.039%Votes: 32700
*

----------


## بحاري

*انا مقصر  شديد  ، وعكة خفيفة  الحمدلله  ، رجعنالكم 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

انا مقصر  شديد  ، وعكة خفيفة  الحمدلله  ، رجعنالكم 



حمداً لله على سلامتك
جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.051%Votes: 32766
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يلا يا شباب نحو القمة 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني12.06%Votes: 32800
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.077%Votes: 32866
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لم يتغير المواقع :
الزمالك المصرى فى الصدارة ب 75146 صوتا يليه الرجاء المغريى ب 56645 صوتا ثم الزعيم السودانى ثالثا ب 32854 صوتا ورابعا الوداد المغربى ب 26075 صوتا وفى المركز الخامس الاهلى القاهرى ب 19430 صوتا
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني12.085%Votes: 32901
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.099%Votes: 32951
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.11%Votes: 33001
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*33003 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

ما شاء الله ياشباب بإذن الله سنصل للمراد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الى العلا الى العلا لنرتقى اعلى الأمم



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جاءنا مايلي من قيادة العمليات





اكتشفنا تلاعب خطير فى التصويت --فعندما تؤشر وتدخل --انتر--تتحول علامة تصويتك لفريق اخر فى القائمة-

لكن تستقر عندما تسحب بالماوس من البداية
يرجى ملاحظة ومعالجة ذلك بالسرعة








ركز في وضع الصاح امام المريخ وابعد الماوس فورا
وبعد ان تتاكد من ان المؤشر على اسم المريخ ادخل الكود وبعدها اضغط ارسال



الكلام الاول من الصادق عبدالوهاب والثاني من مهدي كسلاوي ركزوا يا شباب
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ياريت كلنا نخش نرد على التخاريف دي

"يتأخر مشجعو الهلال السوداني كثيرا في الترتيب الخاص باستفتاء صدى الملاعب حول الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي، لكن عشاق "الزعيم" لديهم الأمل في التقدم أكثر لثقتهم بأنهم أصحاب شعبية كبيرة في السودان"
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-...comment%7Clist












*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.13%Votes: 33100
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

ياريت كلنا نخش نرد على التخاريف دي

"يتأخر مشجعو الهلال السوداني كثيرا في الترتيب الخاص باستفتاء صدى الملاعب حول الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي، لكن عشاق "الزعيم" لديهم الأمل في التقدم أكثر لثقتهم بأنهم أصحاب شعبية كبيرة في السودان"
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-...comment%7Clist















ديل ما يحتاجوا لرد الكميرا فضحتهم من الجانبين الاستاد فاضي لكن لازم نرد على الرجاء والزمالك
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.156%Votes: 33200
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فى حالة  فوز المريخ الليلة-- سنتجمع هنا  لنصل بالرقم الى اربعين  الف انشاء الله

يرجى تسجيل الرابط على  المفضلة  لفتحة باستمرار
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

فى حالة  فوز المريخ الليلة-- سنتجمع هنا  لنصل بالرقم الى اربعين  الف انشاء الله

يرجى تسجيل الرابط على  المفضلة  لفتحة باستمرار




ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رقم اعجبني وسننتظره في العشراتالمقبلة بإذن الله



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.204%Votes: 33488
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.223%Votes: 33616
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.226%Votes: 33633
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 33647
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.215%Votes: 33778
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.218%Votes: 33800
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني12.224%Votes: 33850
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يلا يا شباب شدو 
يلا همة نحو  القمة
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.251%Votes: 33946
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*جماهير المريخ   34062  ولا زال المشوار طويل يللا ارموا قدام
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني12.266%Votes: 34097
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*في ساعة كاملة 35صوت ما ممكن
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.255%Votes: 34132
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استفتاء صدى الملاعب


من هو الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي؟

  جماهير الهلال السعودي  0.889%  Votes: 2477 

جماهير النصر السعودي  1.249%  Votes: 3481 

جماهير الاتحاد السعودي  4.635%  Votes: 12916 

جماهير الأهلي السعودي  1.805%  Votes: 5029 

جماهير الأهلي المصري   7.015%  Votes: 19546 

جماهير الزمالك المصري  27.373%  Votes: 76272 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  12.252%  Votes: 34139 

جماهير الهلال السوداني  1.042%  Votes: 2903 

جماهير الوحدات الأردني  2.369%  Votes: 6600

 جماهير الفيصلي الأردني  2.358%  Votes: 6571 

جماهير  وفاق سطيف الجزائري  0.855%  Votes: 2381 

جماهير مولودية الجزائر  3.349%  Votes: 9332 

جماهير الترجي التونسي   1.108%  Votes: 3088 

جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي  0.331%  Votes: 921 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي  20.421%  Votes: 56901 

جماهير الوداد المغربي  9.388%  Votes: 26157 

جماهير العين الإماراتي  0.11%  Votes: 306 

جماهير أهلي دبي  0.025%  Votes: 69 

جماهير النجمة اللبناني  0.049%  Votes: 136 

جماهير الصفاء اللبناني  0.034%  Votes: 96 

جماهير القادسية الكويتي  0.053%  Votes: 149 

جماهير العربي الكويتي  0.082%  Votes: 229 

جماهير القوة الجوية (العراق)  1.02%  Votes: 2842 

جماهير الشرطة العراقي  2.168%  Votes: 6040 

جماهير الاتحاد الليبي  0.004%  Votes: 10 

جماهير أهلي طرابلس الليبي  0.016%  Votes: 45

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.262%Votes: 34229
*

----------


## السناري

*وينكم .


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.255%Votes: 34337
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*والله الليلة راخين رخية
الله يجازى الكان السبب
*

----------


## modric

*مودريتش وصل .... من موجود معي ؟
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا جماعة ما ننسي التصويت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم اقبال ضعيف للغاية




*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.268%Votes: 34561
*

----------


## بحاري

*فووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله حيرتونا يا ناس
التصويت وااااااقف عدييييل
من امس ما قادرين نتجاوز الف صوت
لازم الخميس والجمعة والسبت لازم نشد الحيل ونكسر حاجز الـ30000
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اعمل لوحدي وين يا صفوة 
بديت من 34843



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
استفتاء صدى الملاعب


     من هو الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي؟

الثلاثة الاوائل

جماهير الزمالك المصري  27.003%  Votes: 76635 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي  20.147%  Votes: 57178 
جماهير المريخ السوداني  12.35%  Votes: 35048 
باقي الشلة 
  جماهير الهلال السعودي  0.889%  Votes: 2522 
جماهير النصر السعودي  1.414%  Votes: 4014 
جماهير الاتحاد السعودي  4.716%  Votes: 13385 
جماهير الأهلي السعودي  1.824%  Votes: 5177 
جماهير الأهلي المصري   6.899%  Votes: 19579 
جماهير الهلال السوداني  1.035%  Votes: 2936 
جماهير الوحدات الأردني  2.335%  Votes: 6626 
جماهير الفيصلي الأردني  2.327%  Votes: 6605 
جماهير  وفاق سطيف الجزائري  0.846%  Votes: 2402 
جماهير مولودية الجزائر  3.305%  Votes: 9381 
جماهير الترجي التونسي   1.09%  Votes: 3093 
جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي  0.325%  Votes: 923 
جماهير الوداد المغربي  9.231%  Votes: 26197 
جماهير العين الإماراتي  0.109%  Votes: 308 
جماهير أهلي دبي  0.025%  Votes: 70 
جماهير النجمة اللبناني  0.048%  Votes: 136
جماهير الصفاء اللبناني  0.034%  Votes: 96 
جماهير القادسية الكويتي  0.053%  Votes: 149 
جماهير العربي الكويتي  0.081%  Votes: 229 
جماهير القوة الجوية (العراق)  1.107%  Votes: 3142 
جماهير الشرطة العراقي  2.747%  Votes: 7797 
جماهير الاتحاد الليبي  0.007%  Votes: 20 
جماهير أهلي طرابلس الليبي  0.054%  Votes: 152

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 35096
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*35100




*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*35190
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

35100








ستفسار بسيط انتا الصورة دي بصورهاااا كيف بتاااعة التصويط دي

وشكرا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا واسرتي نعمل الآن وسنعمل خلال نهاية الإسبوع وسنتجاوز الــ 40000 بعون الله



*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35234 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

ستفسار بسيط انتا الصورة دي بصورهاااا كيف بتاااعة التصويط دي

وشكرا




يا زعيم ما عليك سوى الضغط على برنت اسكرين على الكيبورد ( prtScr) 
ومن ثم تفتح برنامج الرسام وتلصق الصورة هناك ثم تقطعها وتحفظها
وهكذا تكون لديك صورة ترفعها للموقع
تحياتي

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35250 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35275 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35300 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*جحافل  الوهاج  تتقدم  نحو  الميل  اربعين الف  وتوجه رسالة  لصاحب المركز الثانى بالاستسلام  دون اراقة  ماء الوجه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لن نتوقف وسنكسر حاجز الـ  40000 بعون الله
وبعزيمة الصفوة وآل بيتي



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*35767
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*زاحفون زاحفون نحو القمة متوجهون
مرابطون مرابطون




*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بارك الله جهدكم  يامنعم  واخوانك  -والمجد  لكم والنصر  للزعيم
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*المشاهدات : 9728

يعني لو أي زول شاف الموضوع ده عمل ليهو 10 أصوات بس كان جدعنا الزمالك بعيد
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35834 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35900 >>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35921 >>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35930 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35940 >>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*35999 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ساهرون ومساهرون والى القمة سائرون بإذن الله



*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36052 >>>>>>>>>>>



*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36101 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36135 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36170 >>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36200 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*عبرت قبل قليل  شاحنة  -dhl  وعلى متنها  عشرون كيلو بقلاوة وعشرون  كريمة باسطة-- فى طريقها للقائد  مليتو ديجيتو  وفرقته  -فى الجبهة الامامية والمرابطون خلف  الاربعين الف --تضامنا  مع المجهود الحربى لدك حصون المركز الثانى قبل  شمس  السبت  والتوجه   لحصار   الزمالك  من كل الجبهات
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*رصدنا استغاثات  من  محاربى  الزمالك  تحذر من زحف جماهير المريخ  وتستدعى   احتياطيها
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 36250<<<<<<<<<<<<<
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حاليا الزمالك فى الصدارة 76814
المركز الثانى الرجاء     57400
المركز الثالث المريخ     36231
المركز الرابع الوداد      26233
المركز الخامس الاهلى   19605



المركز 15 هلال       2965
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36262 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36280 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36290 >>>>>>>>>>>>.
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36301 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36321 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36341 >>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36381 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36401 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36432 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36462 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*36465>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36476 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36501 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هيا يا صفوة لنحتل المركز الثاني سريعا ومن ثم نزحف نحو المركز الأول



*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36531 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36572 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36602 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36634 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36672 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36701 >>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.779% Votes: 36806
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*Votes: 36807
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.781%Votes: 36841  
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36845 

نعمل طلعات سريعة كده .. الجاي يكبس على الرابط :
http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36873 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36900 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*36932 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36942 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36960 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*36975 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*36982 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*36992 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37000 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37001 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37003 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37005 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37013>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37020 >>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37021 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37022 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37024 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37026 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37027 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37028 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37029 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37032 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37033 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37036 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37037 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37039 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37040 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37041 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني12.833%Votes: 37042
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37043 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*37044 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*12.835%  Votes: 3706512.835%
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*صباح الخير ياصفوة

37175 


*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37200 ..............
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37232 .................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37253 ..................
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
12.875%Votes: 37257
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37274 .................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37291 .................
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 37341
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*37396>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*12.905%  Votes: 37584
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

37701
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37754 ..............
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37950 .......................
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37960 .................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37970 .....................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37982 ....................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37998 ................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*37999 ................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38000 ....................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*>>>>>>>>>>>>
38011
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38038 ................
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نظرا   لما  اظهره  الجنرال  مليتو--فى الجبهة الغربية  من بسالة  وصمود ومواجه  فقد  امرنا بارسال  شاجنة الليلة محملة  بالكريم كرامل   والباسطة بالسمنه   لمقاتليه  
سدد الله خطاكم  ورميكم ونصركم  وحفظ جهدكم
                                                التوجيه والدعم
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

نظرا   لما  اظهره  الجنرال  مليتو--فى الجبهة الغربية  من بسالة  وصمود ومواجه  فقد  امرنا بارسال  شاجنة الليلة محملة  بالكريم كرامل   والباسطة بالسمنه   لمقاتليه  
سدد الله خطاكم  ورميكم ونصركم  وحفظ جهدكم
                                                التوجيه والدعم



هههههههه .. تسلم ياحبيب على الدعم المتواصل .. بإذن الله منصورين
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

38101
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38115 ..............
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38150 .............
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38215 ................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38301 ...............
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38344 ...............
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38411 ................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up

up

up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38516 ................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*التلاتينات دي عصلجت شديد والله مع انو العشرينات اتعديناها في وقت وجيز .. لكن إن شاء الله الوضع في الأربعينات يكون سمح شديد ونقدر نمرق منها سريع
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38600 ...............
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*على بعد خطوات الـ 40000



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
صلوا علي النبي يا صفوة





*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*38951 .................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*39000 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ونختتم اليوم بهذا الرقم المميز :

39039

تصبحون على خير
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


up


up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*http://www.mbc.net//ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*39300 ...................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*39370 ....................
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


39400
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*-
-
-
39440
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*-
-
-
39500
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


up


up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*-
-
-
39600 
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني13.403%Votes: 39709جماهير الهلال السوداني1.019%Votes: 3020جماهير الوحدات الأردني2.27%Votes: 6725جماهير الفيصلي الأردني
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*Votes: 39711
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*-
-
-
39721
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*-
-
-
39750
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*-
-
-
39770
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*_
_
_

39800
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  26.11%     Votes: 77429 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي


  19.481%    Votes: 57772 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  13.421%    Votes: 39801 

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 39816
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 39818
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*13.425%                    Votes: 39824
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*39900
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.426%Votes: 39967
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وها نحن اخترقنا حاجز الأربعين رغم عزوف الكثيرون عن التصويت
وبإذن الله سندك حصون المركز الثاني ومنه الى القمة المستحقة
مبروووووك لكل الصفوة


*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*40206
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*رفع قادة  الوية النصر  --عبدالمنعم  وديجيتو  تمام  كسر حاجز الاربعين عند الساع السادسة  وعشرة دقائق
اكد الجنرال منعم  عزمهم على مواصلة  ضرب الارقام  والفواصل  مستهدفين بوابات المركز الثانى ومن ثم  الاول رغم المستحيل
بارك الله جهدكم   ونصركم وسدد رميكم  -فانتم امل المريخ  الابقى والاعظم
*

----------


## zalnoon

*ياسلام عليكم ...
وياسلام عليك استاذ الصادق...
(بارك الله جهدكم ونصركم وسدد رميكم -فانتم امل المريخ الابقى والاعظم...)
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا شباب الصفوة اين انتم اليوم خلونا نتوجه قدماً نحو الــ 45000
شغال براااااااااااي من العصر


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير المريخ السوداني13.536%Votes: 40506
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*انا موجود معاكم حتى الساعة 4 الا غازيتو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

انا موجود معاكم حتى الساعة 4 الا غازيتو



يلا أرح يا هيمو انا معاك تاني لمدة ساعة وبتوكل انوووووووم
النصر المؤزر  لألوية المريخ
مرابطون مرابطون


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني13.581%Votes: 40678
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					


يلا أرح يا هيمو انا معاك تاني لمدة ساعة وبتوكل انوووووووم
النصر المؤزر  لألوية المريخ
مرابطون مرابطون





جاني اتصال تبع الشغل اخرني عليكم لكن وعد سوف اعوض الفات
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*40700
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايوه كده رامين قدام 
الله يقويكم يا صفوة

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*فووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*الموقف الان
م
الفريق
التصويت
النسبة

1
جماهير الزمالك المصري
 Votes: 77536
25.88%

2
جماهير الرجاء المغربي
 Votes: 57870
19.31%

3
جماهير المريخ السوداني
Votes: 40751
13.60%

4
جماهير الوداد المغربي
Votes: 26345
8.79%

5
جماهير الأهلي المصري
 Votes: 19741
6.59%

6
جماهير الاتحاد السعودي
 Votes: 15102
5.04%

7
جماهير الشرطة العراقي
 Votes: 10936
3.65%

8
جماهير مولودية الجزائر
Votes: 9542
3.19%

9
جماهير الوحدات الأردني
 Votes: 6734
2.25%

10
جماهير الفيصلي الأردني
Votes: 6690
2.23%

11
جماهير الأهلي السعودي
 Votes: 5464
1.82%

12
جماهير النصر السعودي
 Votes: 4795
1.60%

13
جماهير القوة الجوية (العراق)
 Votes: 3469
1.16%

14
جماهير الترجي التونسي
 Votes: 3149
1.05%

15
جماهير الهلال السوداني
 Votes: 3040
1.02%

16
جماهير الهلال السعودي
 Votes: 2686
0.90%

17
جماهير وفاق سطيف الجزائري
 Votes: 2495
0.83%

18
جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي
Votes: 1653
0.55%

19
جماهير أهلي طرابلس الليبي
 Votes: 560
0.19%

20
جماهير العين الإماراتي
 Votes: 318
0.11%

21
جماهير العربي الكويتي
 Votes: 229
0.08%

22
جماهير القادسية الكويتي
 Votes: 152
0.05%

23
جماهير النجمة اللبناني
Votes: 138
0.05%

24
جماهير الصفاء اللبناني
Votes: 96
0.03%

25
جماهير الاتحاد الليبي
 Votes: 77
0.03%

26
جماهير أهلي دبي
Votes: 70
0.02%


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.633%Votes: 40885
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.637%Votes: 40902
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
جماهير المريخ السوداني13.641%Votes: 40918
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فووووووووووق فوووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.732%Votes: 41378
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.742%Votes: 41459
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.742%Votes: 41462
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.742%Votes: 41500
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*U                      P
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*معليش عررففففففففففففففففففك تتراجفو زى نار القصب لكن برضو 
UP
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عايزين من كل صفوي ان يعمل 100 صوت على الأقل لنصل الى القمة مكان الزعيم الطبيعي
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

عايزين من كل صفوي ان يعمل 100 صوت على الأقل لنصل الى القمة مكان الزعيم الطبيعي




معليش ياعبدو الرجفة 
وقفتنا شوية 
يلا 
كونتينيو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الحاصل شنو الرمز لم يفتح معنا 

                                                                                                         ادخل الرموز أدناه 
 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

* أعتقد المشكلة من سيرفرهم اكيد راح ينتبهوا ويصلحوا الخطأ 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*انا قايل المشكلة عندي انا فقط
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

* 13.765%               Votes: 41617
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*13.765%Votes: 41618
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 41620  13.765%
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.766%Votes: 41622
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يللا يا شباب الفرقة ما كبيرة من التاني . . . شدوا حيلكم شوية و نفكر بعدها في الأول
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يللا يا شباب الفرقة ما    كبيرة من التاني . . . شدوا حيلكم شوية و نفكر بعدها في الأول



  كلامك سليم يا حوشابي يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  25.695%    Votes: 77754 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  19.169%    Votes: 58007 



جماهير المريخ السوداني

  13.784%    Votes: 41712


*

----------


## السناري

*وينكم يا شباب ؟!! 
بالله عليكم أتركونا من أخبار قال وقلنا ، وركزوا مع المريخ .

جماهير المريخ السوداني13.804%Votes: 41
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.897%Votes: 42212
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.899%Votes: 42222
رقم مميزدايرين نشوف البحقق الاربعات منو بمناسبة طيران الوصيف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.899%Votes: 42222
رقم مميزدايرين نشوف البحقق الاربعات منو بمناسبة طيران الوصيف



هيمو يا لواء المرابطين والله ما قصرتوا تب
جيناكم يا حبايبنا 
مرابطون مرابطون والى القمة سائرون بإذن الله


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					



هيمو يا لواء المرابطين والله ما قصرتوا تب
جيناكم يا حبايبنا 
مرابطون مرابطون والى القمة سائرون بإذن الله





مرحب بك يا زعيم المرابطين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.926%Votes: 42338
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.942%Votes: 42401
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.944%Votes: 42410
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.95%Votes: 42435
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.953%Votes: 42449
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.957%Votes: 42465
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الفرق بيننا والهليل كبييييير 
المشكله في جماهير الزمالك 25.6 % 
وجماهيير الرجاء المغربي 19.097 % 
شدوا حيلكم ياجماعه دايريين نتغلب عليهم 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42537 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
13.977%Votes: 42544
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42583 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42593 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42602 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42611 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42616 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42620 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42629  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42637 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42642 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42651 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42656 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42659 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>     up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42665  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>    up
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*42685
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.011%Votes: 42686
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.016%Votes: 42705
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*42708
                        	*

----------


## modric

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (3 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)

modric,الحجاج,ابراهيم عطية بابكر مساء الخير عليكم 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42744 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42752  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42762 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## صخر

*up up up up up
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*42766 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42772 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> upupupup
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42778 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42783  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42786 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>    up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42792 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42797  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42801 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>    up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42807  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42816 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42820  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42824  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42826 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42829  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42834  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42840 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42849  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42856  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42860 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*42866>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42868 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42873 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42875 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42878 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

* 42882 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42884 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42888>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  14.058%  Votes: 42886 

*

----------


## ezzeo

*42892>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42898>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42903 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42910>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42916>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42920>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42929>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42933>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42939>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42945>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42949>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42956>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42959>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42974>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42979>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42983>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42986>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*42990 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

up up up up up



انا فاااااااااااااااااااااااااهمك...و فاهم قصدك كويس بس ما فاضى ليك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

43014 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>up up up up up
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*تسلموا يا شباب 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
14.138%Votes: 43265
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اذا اقتربتم من الخمسين  --فعلى  محتل  المركز الثانى ان يرحل  فورا--قبل ان  يدوسكم المريخ  وجنده
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  14.151%  Votes: 43318 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري
  25.504%  Votes: 78073 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي  19.01%  Votes: 58194 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  14.151%  Votes: 43318 



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يلا يا مريخاب هبو من الغفوة 
وتعالوا نصوت لجمهور الصفوة


*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 43817
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 43846
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري
  25.44%  Votes: 78149 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي  18.962%  Votes: 58250 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  14.301%  Votes: 43932 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

* 43963
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بداءت  صافرات  الانذار تسمع بوضوح  فى  ارجاء الرجاء المغربى--وشوهدت  جرافاتهم    ترفع المتاريس وتقوى  ارتفاعاتها-- بعد ان اعلنت حالة الطوارى-- والتحذيرات   المتكرره بخطر الزحف المريخى الذى يقترب  بسرعة جنونية محطما  الارقام القياسية فى  هديره--بسرعة الف  لخمسين
--هذا وقد اكد  قائد فيلق  الصاعقة المريخى--عبد المنعم--وقادة الردع  امام ابانى وعبد الرحمن-انهم يتوقعون اكتساح  مواقع الرجاء  واجباره على  الاخلاء  مع نهاية الاسبوع الجارى
ومن ثم  تنظيم القوات واستدعاء  قادة الاركان   لوضع خطط  الاكتساح  العظيم  وانتزاع السيطرة والقيادة
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*44000
                        	*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*شدوا الهمة أننا نري جبال المغرب العربي قد

 فتحت ابوابها إستقبالآ لجنود المريخ الزاحفين 

النصر مع الصبر ولا مستحيل في قاموس الصفوة 

سدد الله رميكم وبلغكم المقاصد كتيبة العز .....

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*البريجادير  المنصورى يقطع اجازته  وينضم للمعركة--
الكوماندوز  مليتو ديجيتو-   يطير فجاءة  لقاعدة   امبده  الجوية قريبا من ارض المعركة-- -وتتوقع مصادر رفضت الافصاح عن اسمها وعن مكان تواجد القادة عزو  واوهاج  وباكمبا والذين اسندت اليهم  مهام خطة  اجتياح مناطق  مابعد  الرجاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

بداءت  صافرات  الانذار تسمع بوضوح  فى  ارجاء الرجاء المغربى--وشوهدت  جرافاتهم    ترفع المتاريس وتقوى  ارتفاعاتها-- بعد ان اعلنت حالة الطوارى-- والتحذيرات   المتكرره بخطر الزحف المريخى الذى يقترب  بسرعة جنونية محطما  الارقام القياسية فى  هديره--بسرعة الف  لخمسين
--هذا وقد اكد  قائد فيلق  الصاعقة المريخى--عبد المنعم--وقادة الردع  امام ابانى وعبد الرحمن-انهم يتوقعون اكتساح  مواقع الرجاء  واجباره على  الاخلاء  مع نهاية الاسبوع الجارى
ومن ثم  تنظيم القوات واستدعاء  قادة الاركان   لوضع خطط  الاكتساح  العظيم  وانتزاع السيطرة والقيادة



بإذن الله ماضون نحو الهدف الإستراتيجي الأولي ومن ثم الى هدفنا الإستراتيجي الرئيس



*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير الرجاء المغربي18.939%Votes: 58327


جماهير المريخ السوداني14.363%Votes: 44232
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

جماهير الرجاء المغربي18.939%Votes: 58327


جماهير المريخ السوداني14.363%Votes: 44232



الفرق فقط : 14095
شدوا الهمة 
نحو المركز الثانى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الرقم المميز حقاً 44444 اهديه لكل قادة مشوار العزة والرفعة
اهل الصفوة
وإهداء خاص للحبيب هيمو



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

الفرق فقط : 14095
شدوا الهمة 
نحو المركز الثانى



التحية ليك يا زعيم
نعم بإذن المولى الكريم سنكتسح المركزين ونحتل القمة المستحقة ونتربع على عرشها بفارق كبير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الموقف الان : ــــ


جماهير الزمالك المصري

  25.367%    Votes: 78264 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  18.917%    Votes: 58364 


جماهير المريخ السوداني 

  14.415%    Votes: 44473 

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*الله يقويكم
موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*up..............up
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الهلال تم واحد كامل وعقبال الاربعة

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير الرجاء المغربي18.861%Votes: 58476
جماهير المريخ السوداني14.528%Votes: 45041
الفرق : 13435
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مشاركات: 1,530المشاهدات: 12,093


لو كل واحد من الناس الشاركو فى البوست ضرب عدد مشاركاتو فى 10 و أنجزهم اليوم بننتقل للمركز الثانى اليوم
أنا شاركت 3 مرات يعن طالبنى 30 تصويت خلال اليوم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

مشاركات: 1,530المشاهدات: 12,093 


لو كل واحد من الناس الشاركو فى البوست ضرب عدد مشاركاتو فى 10 و أنجزهم اليوم بننتقل للمركز الثانى اليوم
أنا شاركت 3 مرات يعن طالبنى 30 تصويت خلال اليوم



2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

مشاركات: 1,530المشاهدات: 12,093


لو كل واحد من الناس الشاركو فى البوست ضرب عدد مشاركاتو فى 10 و أنجزهم اليوم بننتقل للمركز الثانى اليوم
أنا شاركت 3 مرات يعن طالبنى 30 تصويت خلال اليوم



33333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تحياتي لكل المرابطين المقاتلين الشرسين
ابطال الصفوة الأوفياء





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اين الصفوة اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خلاص الطاقة أنتهت والكتف تيبس لكن لازم أقفل 46000
 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

اين الصفوة اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






خلاص الطاقة أنتهت والكتف تيبس لكن لازم أقفل 46000
 






الله يعينك
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.724%Votes: 45979
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.73%Votes: 46002
*

----------


## ezzeo

*46001

14.73%Votes: 46001
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*46003
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بحمد الله قد وصلنا الــ 46000 
واترك ساحة الوغى للجنراك هيمو ورفاقه الميامين وإبن إدريس المقاتل الرصين




*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.731%Votes: 46006
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

46003



بوجودكم سأنام مطمئن قرير العين واراكم بإذن الله بعد دوام الغد وانتم تعانقون الـخمسين
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

بوجودكم سأنام مطمئن قرير العين واراكم بإذن الله بعد دوام الغد وانتم تعانقون الـخمسين





احببببببببببببببببببببببببببك يا رهيب
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*46011
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.735%Votes: 46028
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.737%Votes: 46037
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الساعة 11 مساء 
الزمالك المصرى : 78594 صوتا 

الرجاء المغربى : 58658 صوتا 

  المريخ السودانى 46031 صوتا

الوداد المغربى : 26606 صوتا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة الان

جماهير الزمالك المصري

  25.156%     Votes: 78607 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  18.776%    Votes: 58671 



جماهير المريخ السوداني

 14.742%     Votes: 46066 


ماشين كويس 12 الف بس ونخطف المركز الثاني

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.778%Votes: 46223
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الهلال فات الواحد ب 0.01

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني14.783%Votes: 46280
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*السلام عليكم 
الحال هو هو الله يعينكم نحن معكم من غير دخول حتى لا ..........
جماهير المريخ السوداني
14.863%Votes: 46829
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وها نحن نخترق حاجز الـ 47000 ونأمل أن نرتفع للــ 50000 حتى الصبح






*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (1 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

عبد المنعم




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 1 (1 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اين أنتم ايها المرابطون اين انتم يا جماهير الزعيم اين انتم يا جماهير الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نحن منتظرين اخر قراءة لليلة الخميس
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الساعة 11:35 مساء

الزمالك المصرى :78871 صوت 
الرجاء المغربى : 58993 صوت 
المريخ السودانى : 47030 صوت 
الوداد المغربى  : 26665 صوت
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*علما بان النتائج بالامس الساعة 11 مساء 

الزمالك :78594 بزيادة 277 صوت عن الامس 
الرجاء : 58658 بزيادة 335 صوتا عن الامس 
المريخ :46031 بزيادة 1000صوت الا واحد 
الوداد : 26606 بزيادة 59 صوتا عن الامس 

معنى هذا اننا نسير فى الطريق الصحيح نحو قمة المجموعة اذا واصلنا بهذا المعدل اليومى
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 47042
يا جماعة انا والله الشبكة مامساعداني والنت في السعودية غالي ومافي شبكة عديل عشان كدة اعزرونا بس بقدر الشي البنشارك بيهو
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 47045
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*47106
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الان الساعة 11 صباحا يوم الجمعة 

الزمالك   78943

الرجاء المغربي     59057

المريخ     46218

الفرق من الثاني حوالي      11839

الفرق من الاول            31725

واليوم جمعة والنت ما متوفر لينا بالكثافة بتاعت باقي الايام يللا شدوا  الهمة يا مريخاب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حاليا 47235
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 47278
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 47279
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 47281                           14.951%
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
14.96%Votes: 47321
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جمعة مباركة عليكم ياشباب

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
14.963%Votes: 47331
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة الان الرابعة عصرا

جماهير الزمالك المصري

  24.942%    Votes: 78984 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  18.654%    Votes: 59072 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  15.002%    Votes: 47506 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.08%Votes: 47906
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الساعة الان 7:40


47960

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.087%Votes: 47935
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

الساعة الان 7:40


47960




يازول حيرتنا
جماهير المريخ السوداني15.089%Votes: 47941


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.09%Votes: 47945
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.091%Votes: 47950
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وها نحن نخترق حاجز الــ 48000 ومتوجهين نحو االـ 50000 بإذن الله 
في خلال ساعات اذا شارك فقط 10 اونلايناب




*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.108%Votes: 48033
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 48505
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.266%Votes: 48719
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رقم مميز جداً
49049



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 10263 ما ممكن نتقاسنها يا شباب
جماهير المريخ السوداني15.347%Votes: 49055
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الهلال يتساوي مع الترجي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 49133
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*  15.36%                   Votes: 49135
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك              Votes: 79218

جماهير الرجاء المغربي       Votes: 59323

جماهير المريخ               Votes: 49138

جماهير الهلال السوداني       Votes: 3208
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.361%Votes: 49139
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.362%Votes: 49144
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.363%Votes: 49152
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة منذ قليل

جماهير الزمالك المصري

  24.76%    Votes: 79227 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي


  18.543%    Votes: 59334 


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  15.366%    Votes: 49169 

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.385%Votes: 49257
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني15.385%Votes: 49258
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.386%Votes: 49263
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.437%Votes: 49468
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*نزلنا من حاجز العشرة الف فرق صوت والنسبة المئوية الفرق 3.072
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.452%Votes: 49529
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفرق 9800
جماهير المريخ السوداني15.457%Votes: 49549جماهير الرجاء المغربي
18.514%Votes: 59349
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*منهنا وحتى  الجمعة ستغيب شمس  الرجاء المغربى وراء غيوم المريخ--انها معركة  لا هوادة فيها-- سنسكب فيها عرق  الشتاء-- وسنعبى فيها المسامات والطاقات  والشدائد- وسنلحقه  بكل الفرق التى تركناها  خلف  الشمس ناحية  المغيب

 ولن نتوقف عندها--ستطارد جحافل المريخ  مركزها المحبوب-- بلا  ياس  وستدق اعناق المستحيل-- وسنجعل الارض ترتجف تحت اقدام  الزمالكيون-- واكاد ارى نبض قلوبهم  يتقافز  خارج صدورهم  وهم يرون المريخ الزعيم يطوى الغفار  والمسافات تاركا الغبار والعجاج والشرر

وغدا يجمع الابطال  ويتنادى  الفرسان ويشمر   اهل الحاره-
بلغوا النداء وانتظروا التمام  ياهيمو ومنصورى وعزو ومنعم وعبد اللطيف  وكسلاوى- وباكمبا- ومحمد  واوهاج اين انت يااوهاج--
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني15.473%Votes: 49616
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*15.476% Votes: 49628
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وكسرنا حاجز الــ 50000 واقتربنا من المركز الثاني


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني15.567%Votes: 50063
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.57%Votes: 50087
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*رقم مميز لينا وللرجاء
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.573%Votes: 50100
جماهير الرجاء المغربي
18.462%Votes: 59393
حتى الفرق مميز
9293
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.576%Votes: 50111
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.614%Votes: 50303
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  24.64%  Votes: 79381 
جماهير المريخ السوداني  15.616%  Votes: 50310 
جماهير الهلال السوداني  1.005%  Votes: 3238
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 50644
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 50647
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 50648
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.699%Votes: 50661
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*اليوم رفض السيستم ان يجعلني اصوت كلما ادخلت الرموز تأتي رسالة انك لم تدخل الرموز حسب الصورة والان انا مغادر النت الا بكرة
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.706%Votes: 50711
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمالك المصرى : 79484
الرجاء المغربى : 59417
 المريخ السودانى : 50752

الى الامام للمركز الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*15.722%  Votes: 50776
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفرق 8551
جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.745%Votes: 50870
جماهير الرجاء المغربي
18.391%Votes: 59421


*

----------


## حوته 1

*باقى 8420 للمركز الثانى شدو الهمه 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*51000



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حوته 1
					

باقى 8420 للمركز الثانى شدو الهمه 



الباقي 8278
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*موفقين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*انا ماشي اعمل لي كم صوت الماشي معاي منو
                        	*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*15.843%  Votes: 51331
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفرق 7833
الساعة 4:17 صباحاً
جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.909%Votes: 51643
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
15.912%Votes: 51656
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الأهلي المصري   6.196% 
 جماهير الزمالك المصري  24.499%
  جماهير المريخ السوداني  15.956% 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*52233
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 52258
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 52259
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 52261
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*Votes: 52267
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اليوم :
الزمالك     79622
الرجاء      59487
المريخ     52268
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالامس
الزمالك المصرى : 79484
الرجاء المغربى : 59417
المريخ السودانى : 50752
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خلال 24 ساعة الماضية الزيادة فى التصويت

الزمالك 138 صوت
الرجاء 70 صوت فقط 
المريخ 1516 صوت 
معدل ممتاز يلا نواصل للمركز الاول
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*التصويت بقى صعب ادارة موقع ام بي سي الظاهر عليها عرفتنا ناويين على شنو بقوا يعاكسوا فينا الواحد ما يقدر يعمل غير صوتين وتجيه الرسالة بتاعت ادخل الرموز وهي مافيش او تعاكس في الدخول على الموقع اليوم وبعد عدة محاولات قدرت اعمل 3 اصوات بس والمشكلة انو اليوم انتهى وانا كنت مؤمل في اكثر من كدا
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.057%Votes: 52301
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يساهيمو    نزل الرابط  -وكل واحد يضيفوا  للمفضلة  ليفتح فى اى وقت ويصوت  لاى عدد  بسهولة
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*16.058%Votes: 52307
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

يساهيمو    نزل الرابط  -وكل واحد يضيفوا  للمفضلة  ليفتح فى اى وقت ويصوت  لاى عدد  بسهولة



http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*16.058%  Votes: 52308
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.06%Votes: 52318
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.062%Votes: 52324
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يساهيمو    نزل الرابط  -وكل واحد يضيفوا  للمفضلة  ليفتح فى اى وقت ويصوت  لاى عدد  بسهولة
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

يساهيمو    نزل الرابط  -وكل واحد يضيفوا  للمفضلة  ليفتح فى اى وقت ويصوت  لاى عدد  بسهولة



http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## الحجاج

*52354
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ السوداني 52501
الرجاء المغربي 59498
الفرق فقط 6997




*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*52519
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.12%Votes: 52574
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.126%Votes: 52602
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.153%Votes: 52721
*

----------


## ezzeo

*52716 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> شايف up دى بقت تضايق واحد كده .. ونحن ناس مااااااااا بنستحمل ..!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  24.416%     Votes: 79697 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  18.231%     Votes: 59507 


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  16.155%     Votes: 52733 

اعتقد ان اعلى معدل صعود في التصويت ككل لصالح جمهور المريخ
وصلنا حاجز الخمسين الف وعديناها في زمن وجيز جدا والزمالك واقف في حاجز ال 79 من زمن طويل والرجاء وصل لحاجز ال 59 منذ مدة
اما نحنا ففي تصاعد ملحووووووووووووظ

*

----------


## ezzeo

*الاخوة الاعزاء كان كل هدفنا من ( up,up,up,up ) بث الحماس وتعضيد التمترس خلف الاجهزه ( موبايل , كمبيوتر ..الخ الخ ) حتى نسير نحو الهدف المنشود وقد ادى ذلك الى الهد
ف المنشود فى تصويت الوالى حيث جئنا من بعييييييييييييييد و اكتسحنا كل الرؤساء متحدين منتديات + صفحات الفيس بوك ... وأردنا ان نكرر ذلك فى تصويت الجماهير الذى نحن بصدده 
البعض لم يرق له up هذه وما ان بدأنا ونحن ثلاثة اشخاص نجتمع فى منزل أحدنا ونوصل الليل بالفجر حتى نصلى الفجر بالمسجد ثم نفترق لا نريد شكر من أحد ولا نباهى به ولكن ان يأتى 
أحدهم و يستفزنا بتكرار كلمة up لا ندرى ما قصده ةلكن حتى لا أفقد هذه المجموعة اقترحت عليهم ان نقوم بعملنا ولكن بعيدا عن تدوينه على البوست ... عاش المريخ عالى الهامة خفاق العلم up up up up
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 52856
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 52869
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 52870
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*بالتوفيق ياشباب ربنا يوفقكم قدرماأحاول الرابط مادايريفتح معاي كنت مستعداصوت في اليوم اكترمن خمسين مره لكن قلوبنامعاكم
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*52940
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*52965
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*53000
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*53016
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.32%Votes: 53479
*

----------


## nona

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  16.328%          Votes: 53513  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة الان الساعة الواحدة ظهرا : ـــ


جماهير الزمالك المصري

  24.342%    Votes: 79797 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  18.161%    Votes: 59534 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  16.339%    Votes: 53562 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الهلال السوداني
  0.997%  Votes: 3267 


ناس افراحه زايده وناس بيتالمو



*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 53738
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير المريخ   Votes: 53741
جماهير الهلال     Votes: 3269
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير المريخ    Votes: 53742
نسبة التصويت    16.378%
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.41%Votes: 53904
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.433%Votes: 54001
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وها نحن نكسر حاجز الــ 54000 في طريقنا الى دك حصون الرجاء المغربي





*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.441%Votes: 54046
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*رقم مميز
جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.442%Votes: 54054
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.444%Votes: 54061
*

----------


## الحجاج

*تقدم اكتر من ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
*

----------


## الحجاج

*يبدو اننا غدا سندك حصون الرجاء ونتقدم لدك حصون الزمالك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمالك : 79868
الرجاء :  59577
المريخ :  54090


الى الامام والراء اصبح على مرمى حجر
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.489%Votes: 54273
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة الان

جماهير الزمالك المصري


  24.249%     Votes: 79896 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي


  18.087%     Votes: 59594 


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  16.549%     Votes: 54526 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.57%Votes: 54616

جماهير الرجاء المغربي18.082%Votes: 59599
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الفرق 4983 صوت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

الفرق 4983 صوت



سنقضي عليهم في اجازة نهاية الأسبوع ده بعون الله وإرادة الصفوة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					






صباح الخير حبيبنا 
جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.675%Votes: 55126
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.682%Votes: 55155
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفرق 4444
جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.688%Votes: 55176
جماهير الرجاء المغربي
18.032%Votes: 59620
*

----------


## الحجاج

*55342
*

----------


## الحجاج

*الفرق 
4278





*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 4263
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ياناس الرجاء
على الحلف حقكم راح--وحق الزمالك برضو رائح رائح--
رجال  المريخ  كمبلو   وعرضو
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.749%Votes: 55437
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*صناديد أحفاد المك نمر. 
موفقين باذن الله.
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*55467
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*يا اخوان الليلة من الصباح كلما نفتح موقع صدى الملاعب يجينا من غير الحتة بتاعت التصويت دي عندي براي ولا عامة والحل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان الحكيم
					

يا اخوان الليلة من الصباح كلما نفتح موقع صدى الملاعب يجينا من غير الحتة بتاعت التصويت دي عندي براي ولا عامة والحل شنو؟



نعم لها نص ساعة ما بيظهر فيها التصويت إحتمال خطأ فني لكن نحن وراهم وراهم 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الرابط إشتغل 
جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.759%Votes: 55480
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*رقم مميز
جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.764%Votes: 55500
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.776%Votes: 55556
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*55601
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


up


up
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري
  24.143%    Votes: 79985 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي  17.997%    Votes: 59625 


جماهير المريخ السوداني
  16.794%    Votes: 55638 

*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الزمالك   79990
الرجاء    59625
المريخ    55651

الفرق 3974  فقط يللا شدوا الهمة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريخابي هيمو
					

جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.776%Votes: 55556



هيمو يا حبيب جليت بي رقم من 55555
سندق الطبول في اجازة نهاية الإسبوع ونوالي الهجوم لإحتلال ودك حصون الرجاء المغربي
بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*55701
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  16.807%     Votes: 55700 

*

----------


## nona

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  16.817%   Votes: 55745 


جماهير الهلال السوداني
  0.994%      Votes: 3296 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 55794
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*قربنا من الزمالك الي الامام 

جماهير المريخ
Votes: 55796
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*55800
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*

جماهير المريخ حتي اللحظة

Votes: 55802
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نتيجة الامس :
الزمالك : 79868
الرجاء : 59577
المريخ : 54090

نتيجة اليوم وفى نفس التوقيت:
الزمالك :80004
الرجاء  :59627
المريخ  :55824

الزمالك + 136 صوت
الرجاء + 50 صوت
المريخ + 1730 صوت 

المركز الثانى على الابواب
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 55842
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير المريخ
Votes: 55843

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.839%        Votes: 55844 

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.842%  Votes: 55860
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.843%  Votes: 55866
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.85%  Votes: 55899
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*55901
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  24.119%    Votes: 80019 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  17.975%    Votes: 59636 


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  16.854%    Votes: 55914 

*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.858%Votes: 55933
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.868%  Votes: 55977
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*55998
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*56001>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*56002
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.879%  Votes: 56025
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الله اكبر-- يامليتو
الله اكبر ياعزو-
ونتقدم  بلافتور
بلا  ياس- -الزاد كثير  والاراده قوية  وندرك ان المشوار  طويل

حتما سنصل  ونرتاد  العلالى
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.881%Votes: 56044
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.885%Votes: 56071
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*56100
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.892%  Votes: 56109
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.895%  Votes: 56122
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.903%Votes: 56156
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.907%Votes: 56175
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 56191
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*56200
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.916%  Votes: 56218
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.919%Votes: 56230
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.926%Votes: 56261
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.93%Votes: 56277
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 56287
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.932%  Votes:  56285
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 56294
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.935%Votes: 56297
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.942%  Votes: 56333
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفرق مميز
الباقي 3333 جماهير المريخ السوداني
16.944%Votes: 56343
جماهير الرجاء المغربي
17.947%Votes: 59676
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.957%Votes: 56399
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.958%Votes: 56406
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.962%  Votes:  56422
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.964%Votes: 56430
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.97%   Votes:  56456
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني16.977%Votes: 56486
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   16.981%  Votes:  56501
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الفرق 3181 صوت 
يلا ياصفوة شدو الهمة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

* فقط 3092 صوت ونخترق حصون الرجاء المغربي



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 3070 جماهير المريخ السوداني
17.007%Votes: 56625
جماهير الرجاء المغربي
17.929%Votes: 59695
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*17.02%  Votes: 56681
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.025%Votes: 56707
*

----------


## الحجاج

*اليوم عايزين ندك حصون الرجاء .. يلا كثفوا التصويت
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الان اقل من 3000 صوت فقط
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*56800
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*لماذا لا توجد اعلانات بالفيسبوك تحفز الصفوة كما كان يحدث ايام التصويت للوالى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  24.036%    Votes: 80136 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي
  17.909%    Votes: 59707 


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  17.05%    Votes: 56846 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدو ان الزملكاوية شدو حيلهم عندما شعروا باقتراب الصفوة منهم

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.052%Votes: 56853
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.054%Votes: 56864
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*17.062%  Votes: 56897
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*57000





*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
17.081%Votes: 57001
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

57000








صباح الخير حبيبنا
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 2700
جماهير المريخ السوداني17.084%Votes: 57012جماهير الرجاء المغربي
17.893%Votes: 59712
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
17.147%Votes: 57301
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 2398
جماهير المريخ السوداني17.151%Votes: 57318
*

----------


## سانتو

*ولا تنسو هذه الصفحة
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-...bal/Sudan.html

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 2259
*

----------


## الحجاج

*57609
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*57640
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*57670  والفرق   2049 بس ماشيين كويس يلللا شوية همة ندك المركز التاني اليوم ونتفرغ للمركظ الاول مع الزملكاوية
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الفرق 1999
جماهير المريخ السوداني17.247%Votes: 57722جماهير الرجاء المغربي17.844%Votes: 59721
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*17.251%  Votes: 57739
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يوفق
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الموقع ما بفتح يا شباب يكون حسوا بحركتنا وحاولوا يوقفونا حتى لا نطيح بالرجاء
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الموقع ما بفتح يا شباب يكون حسوا بحركتنا وحاولوا يوقفونا حتى لا نطيح بالرجاء 

من الصباح ما عايز يفتح ، يكون دخلو فيها ناس مهتز عبدالباسط وصلاح ولجنتو 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يا الأغا عملتها واضحة وعرفنا حاجة، زوار الموقع الآن أكثر من 360 الف وكان بفتح معانا والعدد اكبر من كده بكتير ، والله يا هيمو ماقصرت تب
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*قفلوه علشان شافونا كاسحين وبرضو نحن المنتصرين في اقل من اسوعين وصلنا رقم ناس الرجاء الكانوا فايتننا وصلوه في شهر
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*والله ده كلام منتهى الاستهتار و الازدراء ... لماذا يقفل  التصويت بالنسبة لنا  ؟؟؟...هل من طريقة بالاتصال بالمدعو الأغا هذا.....!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دي عملية رخيصة وجبانة لكن برضو حا نكون ليهم بالمرصاد أول ما يفتحوا سنواصل التقدم لنكتسح الأغاء واعوانه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابط متعطل
عندما يعود ياريت تفيدونا لنواصل التصويت

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*لسه الرابط معطل 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الموقع ما زال مقفول لماذا ؟؟؟ غير مفهوم  وهل هنالك طرق اتصال للموق وذلك للاستفسار عن السبب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سألت عن الحاصل في الموقع عن طرق الفيس بوك ما عبروني
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*السيستم فتح آخوانا

http://www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## الحجاج

*جماهير المريخ السوداني  17.257%  Votes: 57770
*

----------


## الحجاج

*جماهير الرجاء المغربي  17.841%  Votes: 59725
*

----------


## الحجاج

*يلا ويلاا ويلاا .... ويلاا على التصويت
*

----------


## الحجاج

*http://www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.271%Votes: 57831
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اليوم  يتم تحرير المركز  الثانى باذن الله
المريخ57833
الرجاء 59728
هيا ياحماة العرين
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.279%Votes

جماهير الوداد المغربي8.026%Votes: 26877
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الى العلا الى العلا
 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*فوووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*57999
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.315%Votes: 58012جماهير الرجاء المغربي17.828%Votes: 59731
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمالك المصرى :80215
الرجاء المغربى   :59731
المريخ السودانى  :58010

الساعة 6:15 مساء
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الباقي 1670
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاني قرررررررررررررررب
شدوا الهمة بس
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*غادرنا قبل قليل  قادة  القوات المحمولة جوا--  مليتو  -وعبد المنعم-  وهيمو  وابراهيم --ونتوقع ان يلحق بهم  ماسحى الالغام عزو   -واوهاج  -وبن ادريس

فيما  سيقوم  مهدى  بالحشد المعنوى -والصادق بالتعبئة اللوجستية
نصر الله المريخ--تحت كل سماء
وفوق كل  ارض
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبر

58085 رقم مميز
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.364%Votes: 58217
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 58364
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 58380
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 58384
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*لازم ندخل المركز الثاني اليوم ونتفرغ بكرة للزمالك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحمن محجوب
					

لازم ندخل المركز الثاني اليوم ونتفرغ بكرة للزمالك



222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*58401
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*Votes: 58502
*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحمن محجوب
					

لازم ندخل المركز الثاني اليوم ونتفرغ بكرة للزمالك



22222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*وين الناس انا مستلم الراجمات وشغال
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم صالح
					

وين الناس انا مستلم الراجمات وشغال



معاك يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

معاك يا حبيب



دا الكلام ولا بلاش ارمي قدام
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*58506
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.448%Votes: 58566
*

----------


## الحجاج

*58581
*

----------


## الحجاج

*58597
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذه ليلة النصر بإذن الله


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في طريقنا الى دك الحصون بعون الله



*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.533%Votes: 58919
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.553%Votes: 59004
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
59002


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة الان الساعة 15: 12

جماهير الرجاء المغربي


  17.761%    Votes: 59743 


جماهير المريخ السوداني


  17.594%   Votes: 59179 

الفرق فقط 564 صوت

المركز الثاني اصبح قاب قوسين او ادنى

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59202
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الله اكبر ياصفوة
الفرق اقل من 500
هيا للمركز الثانى
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالمناسبة
لدى 4 متصفح انترنت 
صوت من خلالهم جميعا فى نفس اللحظة و استجاب البرنامج
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*59254
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59255
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالمناسبة
لدى 4 متصفح انترنت 
صوت من خلالهم جميعا فى نفس اللحظة و استجاب البرنامج
الفرق 489
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59301
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59311
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59312
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59320
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59332
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الفرق الان اقل من 400
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59347

الفارق 399 صوت
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59355
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59357
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59365
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59377
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59377
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59400
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59399
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59401
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59411
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59414
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59421
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59431
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الان يحاولون توسيع الفارق
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59442
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59447
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59451
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*Votes: 59456
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59461
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الفرق الان اقل من 300
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*59470
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59481
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59501
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59520
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الساعة 4/45 الفرق اصبح اقل من 200 بفضل صحوة بعض الصفوة
59563
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59603
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*أها يا محمد باقي أقل من مية نجيبا وباقي الشباب يجوا يكملوا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فقط 60 صوت لدك حصون الرجاء المغربي



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

أها يا محمد باقي أقل من مية نجيبا وباقي الشباب يجوا يكملوا



والله ما قصرتوا ابداً يا صفوة الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*لله اكبر
كسرنا حاجز ال 100 
الصفوة قادمون
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*جماهير المريخ السوداني17.727% Votes: 59760جماهير الرجاء المغربي17.727% Votes: 59760
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الله اكبر
الصفوة تخطوا المركز الثانى و يزحفون نحو القمة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اضربوا بيد من حديد حتى لا يفكروا فى الارتداد
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*وكده انحنا التاني ـ اتعدينا الرجاء 
جماهير المريخ السوداني17.727% Votes: 59762
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووك يا مرابطين الصفوة
المركز الثاني وفي الطريق للمركز الأول

*

----------


## Bakumba

*59801
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*59820
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*​59843
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مبروك يا صفوة المركز الثاني في التصويت ويجب ان نواصل بقوة حتى نصل للمركز الأول
مكاننا الطبيعي شدوا الهمة يا صفوة 
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html



*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري23.842%Votes: 80449 

جماهير المريخ السوداني17.743%Votes: 59869

جماهير الرجاء المغربي17.713%Votes: 59768
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*60038
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجبناهو وجبناهو وجبناهو

جماهير الزمالك المصري

  23.835%    Votes: 80488 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  17.789%    Votes: 60073 

جماهير الرجاء المغربي

  17.699%    Votes: 59768 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جماهير المريخ : 60084
الرجاء        : 59768
الزمالك       :80490
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 60410
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 60413
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 60419
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*Votes: 60477
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   17.934%  Votes:  60730
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  23.812%     Votes: 80654 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  17.948%    Votes: 60790 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   17.973%  Votes:  60899
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*61002
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.027%  Votes:  61166
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 61189
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الزحف  المرعب-- ارح -اللليلة يحلو السهر على ضفاف   المريخ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 61250
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.051%  Votes:  61275
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*61376
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جيناكم يا حبايبنا
جماهير المريخ السوداني18.072%Votes: 61366
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.08%Votes: 61401
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*61405
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*متقدمين ب1610
جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.084%Votes: 61417
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*المريخ    61410

الزمالك     80903

الفرق   18493  يللا يا شباب همتكم قربنا
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*61445
                        	*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*18.108%  Votes: 61537
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.114%  Votes: 61588
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.131%Votes: 61671
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.159%  Votes:  61800
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.191%   Votes:  61945
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*61940
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.195%Votes: 61963

جماهير الرجاء المغربي17.577%Votes: 59857
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
ابتعدنا عن الرجاء ب2102
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.197%Votes: 61974
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.2%Votes: 61989
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*متقدمين ب 2198
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.225%  Votes:  62105
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*62103
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*62155
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*62160
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*62219
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*62301
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.275%Votes: 62330
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.278%Votes: 62343
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.279%Votes: 62349
متقدمين ب2486
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*الصفوة الاعزاء ان مسابقة الاستفتاء لبرنامج صدى الملاعب قربت علي الانتهاء كما اعلن ادمن الصفحة الخاصة بالبرنامج على الفيس بوك وغالباً ما سيتم الحسم في نهاية الاسبوع علينا ان نجتهد امثر حتى ولو حافظنا علي المركز الثاني شدوا الهمة شباب يالله..
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*62402
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.31%Votes: 62483
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 62517
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 62539
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*62541
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.336%Votes: 62600
*

----------


## الحجاج

* جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.345%  Votes: 62643

جماهير الزمالك المصري   23.743%  Votes: 81074 الفرق 18.430
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*62659
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.351%Votes: 62676
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.351%Votes: 62683
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله الفرق مابسيط

يلا نشد الهمه 

اشان المريخ واشان اخوانا التعبانين ديل
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.358%Votes: 62727
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.359%Votes: 62733
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.361%Votes: 62748
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني 18.362%Votes: 62751
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني



18.366%Votes: 62775
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.37%  Votes: 62790
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.372%  Votes: 62800
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.374%  Votes: 62810
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   18.378%  Votes: 62830
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.38%Votes: 62840
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ .................  62840

جماهير الرجاء ................  59873

الفارق ........................  2967
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.381%Votes: 62853
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ ......... 62854 ..تبقى 19صوت لاكمال الفارق 3000 بيننا وبين الرجاء المغربى  
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
    18.381%  Votes:   62858
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
    18.382%  Votes:  62862
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.384%  Votes:  62876 
جماهير الرجاء المغربي17.507%  Votes: 59876

الان بحمد الله الفرق 3000 صوت بالتمام والكمال ... الباقى 40 دقيقة لاذان الفجر 

ودعناكم الله 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*63046
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 188
‏ود الخلا,  ‏mohammed_h_o,  ‏طارق حامد,  ‏ود البقعة,  ‏القطانى*,  ‏الحارث,  ‏الحجاج,  ‏مرهف, ‏حبيب المريخ,  ‏DERNA,  ‏محمدطيب,  ‏مكاريــوس,  ‏دولي,  ‏حودا,  ‏redstar,  ‏بشارة, ‏مبارك علي حسين,  ‏صديق,  ‏عبدالباقي عمر,  ‏محمد عوض حبشي,  ‏uhaila,  ‏hass6666, ‏farandakas,  ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,  ‏Deimos,  ‏asimayis,  ‏Ammar Elkhalifa, ‏apex,  ‏ارخبيل,  ‏الأبيض ضميرك,  ‏نجم مريخابى,  ‏هيثم مبارك,  ‏طارق العرش,  ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏خالد عيساوي,  ‏نادرالداني,  ‏osa sinnar,  ‏عبدالرحمن محجوب,  ‏المنصوري2008, ‏hamada7777,  ‏كباشي,  ‏المسلمي,  ‏برعى القانون,  ‏reddish,  ‏احمد جبريل, ‏حمزه احمد الماحى,  ‏ابن ادريس,  ‏محمد عبده,  ‏عزالدين سيد وديدي,  ‏Almothanna,  ‏سانتو, ‏sonstar,  ‏عمادالدين طه,  ‏osman,  ‏احمد الحلفاوى,  ‏أزهري ود الخليفة,  ‏الصادق,  ‏أبو رشاد, ‏فائزمصطفى جعفر,  ‏كروبين,  ‏عادل حسبو,  ‏صخر,  ‏mosa2000,  ‏najma, ‏ayman akoud,  ‏hamdi73,  ‏الشمشار,  ‏الصادق هبانى,  ‏Azmi shosh,  ‏nona, ‏أبو المنتصر,  ‏ودالعقيد,  ‏مرتضي دياب,  ‏أوهاج,  ‏جنوبى,  ‏عم نصرالدين,  ‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, ‏jafaros,  ‏مريخابي كسلاوي,  ‏azzreem,  ‏حافظ النور,  ‏الحوشابي,  ‏بحاري, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر,  ‏طوكراوي,  ‏حسن بدري,  ‏waleed salih,  ‏الجراح,  ‏monzir ana, ‏بيبو شريف,  ‏دييجو ميليتو,  ‏مايقومابي,  ‏الجامرابي,  ‏Mudather taj elsir,  ‏كركبة2010, ‏حاكم خيرى حاكم,  ‏نعيم عجيمي,  ‏امام اباتي,  ‏ود الدمام,  ‏عزو قاسم,  ‏ودكمبال,  ‏ود الشامي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,  ‏السناري,  ‏سودان المريخ,  ‏احمر مكة,  ‏زياد-ودالفضل,  ‏ابراهيم 258, ‏majedsiddig,  ‏hagar,  ‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,  ‏الطيب تمبول,  ‏hafezZAREEF, ‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,  ‏ابو البنات,  ‏alenani,  ‏شرقاوي,  ‏ابوالاء,  ‏سيف الاسلام,  ‏حوته 1, ‏فراس الشفيع,  ‏معتصم الصايم,  ‏الدلميت,  ‏Mohamed Eisa,  ‏كسباوى,  ‏mageedy62, ‏عباس ميرغني,  ‏محمد سيف الإسلام,  ‏farhan,  ‏النزير,  ‏سامرين,  ‏البركان الهادئ,  ‏مجنون,  ‏لعوتة, ‏abufulla,  ‏nadirhm1,  ‏عبدالله صديق,  ‏dr.abdelgalil,  ‏ياسر عمر, ‏سيف الدين المقبول,  ‏حاتم عثمان الخليفة,  ‏ezzeo,  ‏ابوجالا,  ‏ابوعبودى الصغير,  ‏المريخابي هيمو, ‏طارق الحاج,  ‏abouzr,  ‏مريخ المدينة,  ‏SHAKIRATEYA,  ‏zalnoon,  ‏KING1,  ‏الاحمر, ‏ibrahim rahma allha,  ‏المريود,  ‏عصام طه,  ‏كشه 22,  ‏ابواسراء,  ‏أبومحمد, ‏Yousif Alnaim,  ‏ناصر صلاح الدين,  ‏ابو دعاء,  ‏maxx48,  ‏تجـــانے,  ‏زول هناك, ‏انور عبدون,  ‏علي سنجة,  ‏الامين البشاري,  ‏ابو المنذر,  ‏ايمن الطاهر,  ‏معتصم صالح,  ‏مريخي معاصر, ‏Abu - Khalid,  ‏مامون الصافي,  ‏عبد المنعم,  ‏diaamahi,  ‏عبدالغني حمد المريخابي, ‏محمد المنصوري,  ‏Bakumba,  ‏ايمن موانزا,  ‏salahbutre,  ‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد, ‏mohamed alnwo,  ‏modric,  ‏Ameer Mak,  ‏مرتضي عبدالله الفحل, ‏سليمان الحكيم,  ‏الحداوى,  ‏خال عمر



فقط اتمنى ان يصوت الجميع بمعدل 10 اصوات فقط يوميا .
الباقى على كتيبة الردع المريخية
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 188
‏ود الخلا,  ‏mohammed_h_o,  ‏طارق حامد,  ‏ود البقعة,  ‏القطانى*,  ‏الحارث,  ‏الحجاج,  ‏مرهف, ‏حبيب المريخ,  ‏DERNA,  ‏محمدطيب,  ‏مكاريــوس,  ‏دولي,  ‏حودا,  ‏redstar,  ‏بشارة, ‏مبارك علي حسين,  ‏صديق,  ‏عبدالباقي عمر,  ‏محمد عوض حبشي,  ‏uhaila,  ‏hass6666, ‏farandakas,  ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,  ‏Deimos,  ‏asimayis,  ‏Ammar Elkhalifa, ‏apex,  ‏ارخبيل,  ‏الأبيض ضميرك,  ‏نجم مريخابى,  ‏هيثم مبارك,  ‏طارق العرش,  ‏ابراهيم تاج الدين, ‏خالد عيساوي,  ‏نادرالداني,  ‏osa sinnar,  ‏عبدالرحمن محجوب,  ‏المنصوري2008, ‏hamada7777,  ‏كباشي,  ‏المسلمي,  ‏برعى القانون,  ‏reddish,  ‏احمد جبريل, ‏حمزه احمد الماحى,  ‏ابن ادريس,  ‏محمد عبده,  ‏عزالدين سيد وديدي,  ‏Almothanna,  ‏سانتو, ‏sonstar,  ‏عمادالدين طه,  ‏osman,  ‏احمد الحلفاوى,  ‏أزهري ود الخليفة,  ‏الصادق,  ‏أبو رشاد, ‏فائزمصطفى جعفر,  ‏كروبين,  ‏عادل حسبو,  ‏صخر,  ‏mosa2000,  ‏najma, ‏ayman akoud,  ‏hamdi73,  ‏الشمشار,  ‏الصادق هبانى,  ‏Azmi shosh,  ‏nona, ‏أبو المنتصر,  ‏ودالعقيد,  ‏مرتضي دياب,  ‏أوهاج,  ‏جنوبى,  ‏عم نصرالدين,  ‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, ‏jafaros,  ‏مريخابي كسلاوي,  ‏azzreem,  ‏حافظ النور,  ‏الحوشابي,  ‏بحاري, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر,  ‏طوكراوي,  ‏حسن بدري,  ‏waleed salih,  ‏الجراح,  ‏monzir ana, ‏بيبو شريف,  ‏دييجو ميليتو,  ‏مايقومابي,  ‏الجامرابي,  ‏Mudather taj elsir,  ‏كركبة2010, ‏حاكم خيرى حاكم,  ‏نعيم عجيمي,  ‏امام اباتي,  ‏ود الدمام,  ‏عزو قاسم,  ‏ودكمبال,  ‏ود الشامي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,  ‏السناري,  ‏سودان المريخ,  ‏احمر مكة,  ‏زياد-ودالفضل,  ‏ابراهيم 258, ‏majedsiddig,  ‏hagar,  ‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,  ‏الطيب تمبول,  ‏hafezZAREEF, ‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,  ‏ابو البنات,  ‏alenani,  ‏شرقاوي,  ‏ابوالاء,  ‏سيف الاسلام,  ‏حوته 1, ‏فراس الشفيع,  ‏معتصم الصايم,  ‏الدلميت,  ‏Mohamed Eisa,  ‏كسباوى,  ‏mageedy62, ‏عباس ميرغني,  ‏محمد سيف الإسلام,  ‏farhan,  ‏النزير,  ‏سامرين,  ‏البركان الهادئ,  ‏مجنون,  ‏لعوتة, ‏abufulla,  ‏nadirhm1,  ‏عبدالله صديق,  ‏dr.abdelgalil,  ‏ياسر عمر, ‏سيف الدين المقبول,  ‏حاتم عثمان الخليفة,  ‏ezzeo,  ‏ابوجالا,  ‏ابوعبودى الصغير,  ‏المريخابي هيمو, ‏طارق الحاج,  ‏abouzr,  ‏مريخ المدينة,  ‏SHAKIRATEYA,  ‏zalnoon,  ‏KING1,  ‏الاحمر, ‏ibrahim rahma allha,  ‏المريود,  ‏عصام طه,  ‏كشه 22,  ‏ابواسراء,  ‏أبومحمد, ‏Yousif Alnaim,  ‏ناصر صلاح الدين,  ‏ابو دعاء,  ‏maxx48,  ‏تجـــانے,  ‏زول هناك, ‏انور عبدون,  ‏علي سنجة,  ‏الامين البشاري,  ‏ابو المنذر,  ‏ايمن الطاهر,  ‏معتصم صالح,  ‏مريخي معاصر, ‏Abu - Khalid,  ‏مامون الصافي,  ‏عبد المنعم,  ‏diaamahi,  ‏عبدالغني حمد المريخابي, ‏محمد المنصوري,  ‏Bakumba,  ‏ايمن موانزا,  ‏salahbutre,  ‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد, ‏mohamed alnwo,  ‏modric,  ‏Ameer Mak,  ‏مرتضي عبدالله الفحل, ‏سليمان الحكيم,  ‏الحداوى,  ‏خال عمر



فقط اتمنى ان يصوت الجميع بمعدل 10 اصوات فقط يوميا .
الباقى على كتيبة الردع المريخية



ياريت يقوموا بالواجب
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

* متقدمين ب3377
جماهير المريخ السوداني18.47%Votes: 63254
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بهذا المعدل سنحاصر الزمالك بعد  اربعة ايام فقط
انفخ  القربة  ودق النحاس
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

بهذا المعدل سنحاصر الزمالك بعد  اربعة ايام فقط
انفخ  القربة  ودق النحاس



جماهير المريخ السوداني18.487%Votes: 63332
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.492%Votes: 63355
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.497%Votes: 63378
*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*63725
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*بحمده تعالى قاعدين نعمل اكثر من العشرة اصوات في اليوم ولوالنت كويس ممكن نعمل 20 صوت ولا زلنا مجتهدين لنصل للمركز الاول لاني شخصيا لا احب ان يفوتني احد مهما كانت الظروف
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.605%Votes: 63862
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.616%Votes: 63911
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*متقدمين ب4031
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 64040
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 64045
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.645%Votes: 64046
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*متقدمين ب4164
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 64048
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لازم نزود معدل التصويت لأن جمهور الزمالك بدأ يتحرك


*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نتحدث عن الزظمالك فقط00لاتنظروا  للخلف-- نريد غدا  السبعين او قريبا منها  لتوجيه انذار للزمالك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري


  23.719%     Votes: 81719   


جماهير المريخ السوداني


  18.706%     Votes: 64450 

*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الزمالك                              81724

المريخ                               64452

الفرق                              17272    فقط   يللا شدوا الهمة يارجال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منذ  اسبوع كنا هكذا

الزمالك : 79868
المريخ :  54090


الان نحن هكذا

جماهير الزمالك المصري   81719
جماهير المريخ السوداني   64450


معدلنا في التصويت ممتاز جدا وممكن خلال ايام نصل بهذا المعدل للمركز الاول باذن الله تعالى

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.716%Votes: 64512
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

منذ  اسبوع كنا هكذا

الزمالك : 79868
المريخ :  54090


الان نحن هكذا

جماهير الزمالك المصري   81719
جماهير المريخ السوداني   64450


معدلنا في التصويت ممتاز جدا وممكن خلال ايام نصل بهذا المعدل للمركز الاول باذن الله تعالى




يا مهدي حركوا لينا صفحة المريخ الرئيسية وصفحة النادي على الفيس بوك +صفحة التراس الجوارح+المريخ السوداني (الزعيم) لانها صفحات كبيرة عدد المنتمين لها اكثر من 200الف 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.722%Votes: 64542
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.739%Votes: 64626
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.741%Votes: 64633
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*64654
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*64654
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*السهرة معانا ياشباب  على موقع الصدى--وعلينا  بالكباتشينو- والساده
لازم تصبح على سبعين باذنه تعالى
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جمهور المريخ يتخطى الرجاء ويضيق الخناق على الزمالك باستفتاء الاكثر اثاره ( نقلا عن ال mbc (

دبي - mbc.net) قفزت جماهير المريخ السوداني إلى المركز الثاني في استفتاء صدى الملاعب للجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي، بفضل أكثر من 60 ألف صوت وعلى حساب الرجاء المغربي.
وازدادت إثارة استفتاء الصدى خاصة على المركز الثاني، بعدما عززت جماهير الزمالك بقيادة ألتراس وايت نايتس تصدرها للاستفتاء بنسبة 23.8% وبعدد أكثر من 80 ألف صوت.
لكن النادي السوداني العريق انتزع المركز الثاني بنسبة 17.8% وبرصيد 60332 صوتا حتى صباح يوم الأحد 31 مارس/آذار، متقدما بفارق ضئيل للغاية على جماهير الرجاء.
ويأتي الرجاء في المركز الثالث بنسبة تبلغ 17.6% وبرصيد 59771 صوتا، بينما تحتل جماهير الوداد المغربي المركز الرابع بنحو 7% ثم الاتحاد السعودي والأهلي المصري بنحو 6% و5.9% على الترتيب.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمالك :  81889
المريخ  :  65023
الرجاء  :  59929
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  81892 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  65041 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.838%Votes: 65091
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بدات جماهير الزمالك الحركة
وعليه يجب أن نلجأ الى زيادة معدل التصويت حتى نختصر مدة اللحاق 
الجدول ادناه يبن زيادة اصوات جماهير المريخ مقابل الزمالك



*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.84%Votes: 65102
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

بدات جماهير الجمارك الحركة
وعليه يجب أن نلجأ الى زيادة معدل التصويت حتى نختصر مدة اللحاق 
الجدول ادناه يبن زيادة اصوات جماهير المريخ مقابل الزمالك






222222222222
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

بدات جماهير الجمارك الحركة
وعليه يجب أن نلجأ الى زيادة معدل التصويت حتى نختصر مدة اللحاق 
الجدول ادناه يبن زيادة اصوات جماهير المريخ مقابل الزمالك






من الجدول يتضح عدد اصوات المريخ 1591 مقابل 537للزمالك ومع ذلك نعتبر الزمالك افقدنا 537صوت كانت يمكن ان تقلل من الفارق ولكن سياسة النفس الطويل سوف ترجح كفتنا بإذن الله
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.843%Votes: 65117
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
18.844%Votes: 65122
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني18.87%Votes: 65239
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحجاج

*65315
*

----------


## الحجاج

*65594
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*65612
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*65702
*

----------


## الحجاج

*الفرق بينا وبين صاحب المركز الاول 16436


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*ان ننجح في هذا فهو اجتهاد في حب المريخ وتأكيد علي اننا لا نرضي بغير الصدارة واننا لا يمكن ان نقصر في حق المريخ ويكفي من العمل السعي الجاد نحوه  وارتياد الصعاب من اجل الغايات . فقد سعيتم شباب كل السعي وقدمتم ما يمكن ان تقدموه وزيادة وما التوفيق الا من عند الله .......... ليت من اعنى يفهم انه ليس علي المرء ادراك النجاح .... بل السعي بكل قوة اليه .... عندها نخرج ونحن فرحين بان الجهد قد بذل وان العرق قد انسكب وما وصلت اليه المحصل هو من توفيق الله وحده وهنا الرضا بالمقسوم 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني19.036%Votes: 66075
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
19.039%Votes: 66085
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*66183
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*صوتين كل دقيقة-معدل منخفض  جدا-
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*شبكة زي الزفت .. آخر تفقد للتصويت كان 66240
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فعلا نحتاج للمنتديات الاخرى و قروبات الفيس بوك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 66411
جماهيير الزمالك 82256
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*66540
*

----------


## الحجاج

*66639
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*66646
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*82298               الزمالك
66735               المريخ

15563                 دا بس الفرق يللا شدوا الهمة قربنا نحصل المصاروة وممكن نفوتهم براحة برغم ضعف الشبكة عندنا في السودان
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

* في السليم يا زعيم 
الصفوة في القمة 
هجوم كاسح وتقدم ملحوظ 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*المنافسة قوية بين جماهير الزمالك المصري والمريخ السوداني
(دبي-mbc.net) بدأ العد التنازلي للإعلان عن الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي بعدما تم الاستقرار على يوم15 أبريل/نيسان ليكون الموعد الأخير للتصويت وإعلان النتائج النهائية للاستفتاء، الذي شهد إقبالا كبيرا من الشباب العاشق لكرة القدم في 12 دولة عربية، ووسط منافسة بين روابط 26 ناديا من أصحاب الشعبية الجماهيرية الكبيرة. حتى الآن تتصدر جماهير الزمالك الاستفتاء بنسبة 23.6% بمجموع أصوات بلغت 82282 ألف صوتا، وهناك مطاردة قوية من عشاق المريخ السوداني بـ19.1% (66608 ألف صوتا).
ثم تأتي جماهير الرجاء المغربي ثالثا بـ17.2% (59955 ألف صوتا)، وتأتي جماهير الوداد المغربي رابعا بـ7.7% (26919 ألف صوتا).
في المرتبة الخامسة، تأتي جماهير اتحاد جدة السعودي بـ5.9% (20707 ألف صوتا)، وبفارق ضئيل جدا عن مشجعي الأهلي المصري أصحاب المركز السادس بـ5.8% (20510 ألف صوتا).
شارك في الاستفتاء على صفحة صدى الملاعب قبل انتهاء التصويت: أضغط هنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 66983
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 67009
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتخطى الــ  67000 والى العلا يا صفوة


*

----------


## الحجاج

*67008
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 67157
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*سنصوت ليل نهار حتي ناتي بالمركز الاول

جماهير المريخ السوداني     Votes: 67162

جماهير الزمالك              Votes: 82388
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*67401
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
19.303%Votes: 67415
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*كلما نظرت اسفل  ووجدت المتابعين-- مليتو  وهيمو  وعبد الرحمن--وقع دفعة كبيرة-واتساءل عن  المنصورى  وباكمبا   واوهاج وعزو  والسبعة العظام والعشرة الكرام  والالف  المجاهدين  والبقية من سالالة الحمر المجانين  
هلموا  لضرب  الزمالك المتراجع  الهارب
اليوم المباراة نتوقع ضخ منخفض  
لكن  بالمقابل  بعد الكورة سنصب غضبنا فى صدى الملاعب ان  خابت معنا دار جعل
*

----------


## modric

*جماهير المريخ السوداني19.3% Votes: 67428
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*موفقين ياصفوة.
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الفرق الأن 15435
يلا ياصفوة 
الماكينات يجب أن تبدأ بالدوران
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
19.283%
67515
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*Votes: 67603
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 190‏ود الخلا,‏mohammed_h_o,‏طارق حامد,‏ود البقعة,‏القطانى*,‏الحارث,‏الحجاج,‏مرهف,‏حبيب المريخ,‏DERNA,‏محمدطيب,‏مكاريــوس,‏دولي,‏حودا,‏redstar,‏بشارة,‏مبارك علي حسين,‏senba,‏صديق,‏عبدالباقي عمر,‏محمد عوض حبشي,‏uhaila,‏hass6666,‏farandakas,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏Deimos,‏asimayis,‏Ammar Elkhalifa,‏apex,‏ارخبيل,‏الأبيض ضميرك,‏نجم مريخابى,‏هيثم مبارك,‏طارق العرش,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏خالد عيساوي,‏نادرالداني,‏osa sinnar,‏عبدالرحمن محجوب,‏المنصوري2008,‏hamada7777,‏كباشي,‏المسلمي,‏برعى القانون,‏reddish,‏احمد جبريل,‏حمزه احمد الماحى,‏ابن ادريس,‏محمد عبده,‏عزالدين سيد وديدي,‏Almothanna,‏سانتو,‏sonstar,‏عمادالدين طه,‏osman,‏احمد الحلفاوى,‏أزهري ود الخليفة,‏الصادق,‏أبو رشاد,‏فائزمصطفى جعفر,‏كروبين,‏عادل حسبو,‏صخر,‏mosa2000,‏najma,‏ayman akoud,‏hamdi73,‏الشمشار,‏الصادق هبانى,‏Azmi shosh,‏nona,‏أبو المنتصر,‏ودالعقيد,‏مرتضي دياب,‏أوهاج,‏جنوبى,‏عم نصرالدين,‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,‏jafaros,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏azzreem,‏حافظ النور,‏الحوشابي,‏بحاري,‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر,‏طوكراوي,‏حسن بدري,‏waleed salih,‏الجراح,‏monzir ana,‏بيبو شريف,‏دييجو ميليتو,‏مايقومابي,‏الجامرابي,‏Mudather taj elsir,‏كركبة2010,‏حاكم خيرى حاكم,‏نعيم عجيمي,‏امام اباتي,‏ود الدمام,‏عزو قاسم,‏ودكمبال,‏ود الشامي,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏السناري,‏سودان المريخ,‏احمر مكة,‏زياد-ودالفضل,‏ابراهيم 258,‏majedsiddig,‏hagar,‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,‏الطيب تمبول,‏hafezZAREEF,‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,‏ابو البنات,‏فؤاد تينة,‏alenani,‏شرقاوي,‏ابوالاء,‏سيف الاسلام,‏حوته 1,‏فراس الشفيع,‏معتصم الصايم,‏الدلميت,‏Mohamed Eisa,‏كسباوى,‏mageedy62,‏عباس ميرغني,‏محمد سيف الإسلام,‏farhan,‏النزير,‏سامرين,‏البركان الهادئ,‏مجنون,‏لعوتة,‏abufulla,‏nadirhm1,‏عبدالله صديق,‏dr.abdelgalil,‏ياسر عمر,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏حاتم عثمان الخليفة,‏ezzeo,‏ابوجالا,‏ابوعبودى الصغير,‏المريخابي هيمو,‏طارق الحاج,‏abouzr,‏مريخ المدينة,‏SHAKIRATEYA,‏zalnoon,‏KING1,‏الاحمر,‏ibrahim rahma allha,‏المريود,‏عصام طه,‏كشه 22,‏ابواسراء,‏أبومحمد,‏Yousif Alnaim,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏ابو دعاء,‏maxx48,‏تجـــانے,‏زول هناك,‏انور عبدون,‏علي سنجة,‏الامين البشاري,‏ابو المنذر,‏ايمن الطاهر,‏معتصم صالح,‏مريخي معاصر,‏Abu - Khalid,‏مامون الصافي,‏عبد المنعم,‏diaamahi,‏عبدالغني حمد المريخابي,‏محمد المنصوري,‏Bakumba,‏ايمن موانزا,‏salahbutre,‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,‏mohamed alnwo,‏modric,‏Ameer Mak,‏مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,‏سليمان الحكيم,‏الحداوى,‏خال عمر


 هيا لنكثف التصويت 
10 مرات صباحا و مساء لن تعطل أحد
                        	*

----------


## modric

*http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## الاحمر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني19.294%Votes: 67735
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
19.295%Votes: 67758
*

----------


## modric

*19.303% Votes: 67823
*

----------


## الحجاج

*يلا يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب قربنا نصل 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الزمالك متحرك لازم نواصل التصويت حتى لا يزيدوا الفارق هيّا يا شباب
جماهير المريخ السوداني19.336%Votes: 68006
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير الزمالك المصري23.937%Votes: 84191
جماهير المريخ السوداني19.339%Votes: 68018
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كل الأسرة بعون الله اثناء مباراة المريخ مع اهلي شندي تعمل في التصويت من خمسة اجهزة وسنستمر الى نهاية التصويت
ستعودون من المباراة وستجدونا قد وصلنا على مشارف السبعين الف




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*69001 ومتقدمين ولن نتوقف معسكر اسري سيستمر الى نهاية التصويت بعون الله


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يلا يا صفوة الى الأمام





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
19.603%Votes: 69417
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني19.616%Votes: 69478
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفرق بيننا والزمالك 14810
هيا يا مريخاب الى الأمام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري   84881 

جماهير المريخ السوداني 70066 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سنواصل معسكر الخبت غداً بإذن الله فقد كان حصاد اليوم أكثر من ثلاثة ألف صوت
تصبحون على كل الخير يا صفوة
غداً نواصل
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*70425
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*70511
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*70571
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*70627
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*من موقع zamalek sc :

المريخ السودانى ينافس الزمالك فى استفتاء الابداع الجماهيرى
الكاتب : محمد عبد التواب       تاريخ الإضافة: 2013-04-03 01:0 AM


بعد البداية القوية لجماهير الزمالك بتصدر استفتاء برنامج صدى الملاعب على قناة "mbc" حول الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي، يواجه عشاق "القلعة البيضاء" منافسة قوية من مشجعي المريخ السوداني الذي قاموا بحشد الأصوات في الأيام الأخيرة واقتربوا كثيرا من خطف الصدارة قبل موعد نهاية التصويت يوم 15 أبريل الجاري.
حتى الآن تتصدر جماهير الزمالك الاستفتاء بنسبة 23.9% بمجموع أصوات بلغت 84927 ألف صوتا، وهناك مطاردة قوية من عشاق المريخ السوداني أصحاب المركز الثاني بـ19.7% (70157 ألف صوتا)، والفارق في الأرقام يتضائل مع مرور الوقت في ظل حملة جماهير المريخ للتصويت لصالحهم في الاستفتاء.
شارك في استفتاء صدى الملاعب وساهم في فوز جماهير الزمالك بلقب الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي وسط منافسة قوية بين 26 ناديا جماهيريا.
التصويت في هذا الرابط






*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*70710
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*70753
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
19.845%Votes: 71078
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

من موقع zamalek sc :

المريخ السودانى ينافس الزمالك فى استفتاء الابداع الجماهيرى
الكاتب : محمد عبد التواب       تاريخ الإضافة: 2013-04-03 01:0 AM





شارك في استفتاء صدى الملاعب وساهم في فوز جماهير الزمالك بلقب الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي وسط منافسة قوية بين 26 ناديا جماهيريا.
التصويت في هذا الرابط









أين إعلامنا من مثل هذا 
لماذا لا يدعمونا في الدعاية 

*

----------


## سانتو

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الزمالك                                     86984

المريخ                                      71273

الفرق                                       17711    بالرغم من اننا نسير سريعا لكن الزملكاوية ومعهم بعض السودانيين الذين لا يريدون للمريخ الفوز ايضا ينشطون يللا همة شوية يا شباب وممكن نكتسحهم ونخليهم ورانا يشوفوا عجاجنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله اليوم نتجاوز ال. 75000 
عيالي في البيت يصوتون لوحدهم اربعة اجهزة كمبيوتر 
حالفين يوصلوا ال.  75000 صوت ربنا يقويهم 
سالتحق بهم مساءا. عند عودتي من العمل
اتمنى ان يتمكن قادة قواتنا.  من تولي. زمام القيادة والتوجيه
هيمو ودييجو ربي ينصركم
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*72278
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*72421
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*الحصل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 72464
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري       24.32%            Votes: 87719جماهير المريخ السوداني      20.094%           Votes: 72478
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري24.32%Votes: 87727جماهير المريخ السوداني20.096%Votes: 72490جماهير الهلال السوداني
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
20.1%Votes: 72522
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

بإذن الله اليوم نتجاوز ال. 75000 
عيالي في البيت يصوتون لوحدهم اربعة اجهزة كمبيوتر 
حالفين يوصلوا ال.  75000 صوت ربنا يقويهم 
سالتحق بهم مساءا. عند عودتي من العمل
اتمنى ان يتمكن قادة قواتنا.  من تولي. زمام القيادة والتوجيه
هيمو ودييجو ربي ينصركم



ربنا يحفظكم
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
20.098%Votes: 72532
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
20.098%Votes: 72538
*

----------


## الحجاج

*72559
*

----------


## الحجاج

*يلا يا جماعة .. شدوا الهمة 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الزمالك في الدقيقة 20صوت ونحن 4 اصوات شدوا الهمة
جماهير المريخ السوداني20.108%Votes: 72655
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  24.404%  Votes: 88243 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  20.107%  Votes: 72705 
*

----------


## الحجاج

*72856
صراحة ناس الزمالك بصوتوا بصورة كبيرة ..
الجماعة حسوا بالخطر 
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الان وانا مغادر موقعي اقول ان النتيجة سيئة    
الزمالك               88559
المريخ                72924
الفرق                 15635

للاسف الزمالكاوية شادين حيلهم ونحن تعبانين -  نسلمكم الوردية والى اللقاء غدا صباحا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لابد انهم يصوتون  بطريقة غير تقليدية-
وفيها تحريك مئات وربما الاف الاصوات  بدون  اتباع  النظام الفردى
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*شدوا الهمة نحن شغالين برضو بطريقتين 

*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*73187
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*20.139%  Votes: 73364
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
20.199%Votes: 73711
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*73749
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*         
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 73833
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*20.223% Votes: 73857 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*74004
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*20.272%Votes: 74145
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري24.52%Votes: 89725
جماهير المريخ السوداني20.297%Votes: 74274
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*74444


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمالك : 89808
المريخ  : 74498

من موقع صدى الملاعب :
تسعى جماهير المريخ السوداني لخطف لقب الأكثر إبداعا من نادي الزمالك قبل 12 يوما من انتهاء التصويت على استفاء موقع صدى الملاعب للجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي والذي تصدره الزمالك منذ انطلاقه وحتى الآن.
واقتربت جماهير المريخ السوداني كثيرا من تحقيق حلمها باسقاط الزمالك من الصدارة بعدما ضيقت الفارق في التصويت إلى أقل من4 %، وهو الأمر الذي يهدد الزمالك بفقدان اللقب الذي كان قريبا منه بشدة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## الحجاج

*انا متابع التصويت قبل 5 دقايق ولاحظت ان المريخ خلال دقيقة نال 11 صوت والزمالك 16 صوت ... 
اذا ما كثفنا التصويت اليوم سنستيقظ غدا ونجد الزمالك وصل 100 صوت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايوم انجزنا من الصبح 4000 صوت لنصل الــ  75000

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فعلا ناس الزمالك احسوا بالخطر وحشدوا انصارهم للتصويت
ناسنا شغالين بكلام ﻻيودي وﻻيجيب
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
20.432%Votes: 75036
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني20.432%Votes: 75041
*

----------


## الحجاج

*يلا يا جدماعة عايزين نصل بالليل دة ما بعد ال 80 الف
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*ناس الزمالك كاسحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا ناس هووووووووووووووووووووي
                        	*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*نايمين ليها شنو 
جماهير الزمالك المصري   24.985%  Votes: 92558 جماهير المريخ السوداني   20.376%  Votes: 75483~24.985% Votes: 92558 ط¬ظ…ط§ظ‡ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط¯ط§ظ†ظٹط¬ظ…ط§ظ‡ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط²ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹ20.376% Votes: 75483
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*الساعه ا2 وعشرون دقيقه صباحا
جماهير الزمالك المصري   25.04%  Votes: 92851 جماهير المريخ السوداني   20.366%  Votes: 75518 جماهير الهلال السوداني   0.931% Votes: 3454
*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*باقي 17317 صوت يا شباب..همتكم شوية بس والمقصود بتم! اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباح النصر صباح الخير


*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الأهلي السعودي  1.71%  Votes: 6367 
جماهير الأهلي المصري   5.648%  Votes: 21025 
جماهير الزمالك المصري  25.183%  Votes: 93751 
جماهير المريخ السوداني  20.395%  Votes: 75928 
جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.929%  Votes: 3460 

ماشين كويس
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*نااااس الزمااالك تاااني قااامو سدااااري حولا 

75958
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني20.409%Votes: 75996
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني  :76001
جماهير الزمالك المصري  : 93768
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ السوداني 76100
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الأهلي المصري   5.644%  Votes: 21035 
جماهير الزمالك المصري  25.197%  Votes: 93903 
جماهير المريخ السوداني  20.43%  Votes: 76135 


هيا هيا يا شباب يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 76179

*

----------


## Bakumba

*يا اخوانا كدي اسمعوني ـ الطريقة الوحيدة للحاق بالزمالك هي أن نصوت جميعاً بأكبر عدد منا ـ لن يجدي أن يصوت واحد أو اثنان والبقية يتفرجون ـ اقترح لو الناس لديها اشتراكات في المنتديات الأخرى جلب المريخاب للتصويت من هناك خصوصاً منتدى كورة سودانية وغيره ـ دي الطريقة الوحيدة
*

----------


## Bakumba

* ولا الرأي شنو ؟ عبد المنعم د فتر ليهو كم يصوت براهو ـ جيبوا باقي المريخاب ويمكن أن نلحق الزمالك في ليلة واحدة.. 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*76327

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bakumba
					

 ولا الرأي شنو ؟ عبد المنعم د فتر ليهو كم يصوت براهو ـ جيبوا باقي المريخاب ويمكن أن نلحق الزمالك في ليلة واحدة.. 



كلام سليم يا ريت لو نشتغل في شكل مجموعات نحن هنا في بيتنا شغالين مجموعة حالياً اربعة لكن بعد قليل حانكون خمسة
يعني لو لقينا كمان خمسة بتكون المسألة معقولة والسرعة بتضاعف وربنا يعينا
تحياتي وعميق محبتي لكل مريخابي غيور بحب النجمة ويعشق علوها
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صوتوا من سكات وماتجعجعوا ساي
ما في زول بيفتر من عشق الزعيم
نعمل العلينا حصلنا حصلنا
ما حصلنا نكون ما قصرنا


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالعزيمة و الإصرار بنحصل بنحصل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 76503
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  20.518%  Votes: 76585 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني 76601

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني 76801
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني 76901
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  20.588%  Votes: 76940 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 77000 والى القمة يا ابو البنات يا زعيم
بإذن الله نضرب القمة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  20.607%  Votes: 77043 
ربنا ييسر يا عبد المنعم
ان شاء الله الى القمة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 77100
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  20.625%  Votes: 77140 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 70201
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني 77300

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  20.661%  Votes: 77338 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الزملكاوية ماشين معانا بخط متوازي وبالطريقة دي ما بنقدر نحصلهم
على الاقل لازم يكون مجهودنا ضعفهم 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني 77400

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ي شباااب اي زول ادمن في صفحة في الفيس بوك يمشي ينشر الرابط بتااع التصويت ان نشرتهم في 4 صفحااات 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77432
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77444
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77452
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77460
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77469
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77481 ناااااااااااس الزمالك واقفين لينا في حلقنااااا مااا بنومو هم ديل شنو ديل ياخ 
*

----------


## الحجاج

*77506
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77509
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77519 ناس الزمااالك تبا لكم انا معااكم والزمن طويل ^^
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*77500
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*موقفنا سيئ يا جماعة شدوا الهمة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77560
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*77579
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*77601
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*94561

77611 

16950
هذا الفرق يجب ان ينتهي اليوم الخميس  شدوا حيلكم ياشباب يللا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*77701
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*77777 رقم مميز جدا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*77800
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*77854

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.231%Votes: 94768جماهير المريخ السوداني20.732%Votes: 77872
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 77877
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 77879
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*77900
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هيا يا صفوة فقد وصلنا 78000 صوت في طلب القمة سائرون وبإذن الله منتصرون


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النتيجة الان

جماهير الزمالك المصري    94856 


جماهير المريخ السوداني  78010 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

لقدااااااااااااااااام يا صحاب 

*

----------


## حوته 1

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*رش زى الرش
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 78088
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*الزمالك 94967
Votes: 78091المريخ
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.247%Votes: 94970


جماهير المريخ السوداني20.761%
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78120
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  20.764%  Votes: 78151 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78200
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78300
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*78312
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*78346
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*فى خلال 3 دقائق 
34 
كفو والله يالصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*78383
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*فى دقيقتين 
37 
ابشروا باانصر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78402
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*فى دقيقتين تقدم جمهور الزمالك من 95180 الى 95184 يعنى 4 اصوات 
ونحن من 78398 الى  78411 يعنى 13 صوت 
-------
بنضربهم ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  20.808%  Votes: 78433 

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*يا صفوة انا ماشي الشغل نوووواصل بعدين
7845478454
78454Votes: 78454





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الناس دي بتشتغل بالليل يا حبة
انا امبارح نمت وخليتهم 89 الف صحيت لقيتم 94 الف


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*باحصائية بسط 
نحن اسرع منهم 
400%
شدوا ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 78454
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحمن محجوب
					

يا صفوة انا ماشي الشغل نوووواصل بعدين
7845478454
78454Votes: 78454








الله يعينك 
والله نحنا نشتغل حبة ونصوت حبه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الناس دي بتشتغل بالليل يا حبة
انا امبارح نمت وخليتهم 89 الف صحيت لقيتم 94 الف





  الحلب ما جنهم سهر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78504
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*78523
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78600
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.279%Votes: 95383                                                


جماهير المريخ السوداني20.831%Votes: 78598
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78700
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78800
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*78823
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*78900
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79000


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79100
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79200
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*79205
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*79256
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79301
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني20.925%Votes: 79309
*

----------


## الحجاج

*79344
*

----------


## الحجاج

*يلا يا جماعة ناس الزمالك هسة نايمين
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*79492
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79600
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*79635
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79700
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79800
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*79804
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79901
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*up


80004
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80000 والى الامام يا صفوة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80100
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80201
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

80100



اها ظبطت الطريقة ياعبدو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*كدة شغل مظبوط
يا ابن ادريس رسلوا لينا الطريقة بتاعتكم دي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80301
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*ياخ ده معدل رهيب عديييييييييل .. لو في طريقة أجدعوها لينا ياخوانا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80401
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن : الأعضاء 3 والزوار 12

يا أخوانا ده الرابط الناس ما تتاوق ساي وتطلع :

www.mbc.net/mbc/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## Bakumba

*برسل ليك الطريقة في الخاص يا ميليتو
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  25.309%  Votes: 96513 جماهير المريخ السوداني  21.093%  Votes: 80433
*

----------


## الحجاج

*80420
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.314%Votes: 96499
جماهير المريخ السوداني21.077%Votes: 80347 
*

----------


## الحجاج

*يلا يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب 80493
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفرق 16152
*

----------


## الحجاج

*80509
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80602
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*نشارك مره مره لكن الليله قعدت ليهو عديل لكن ما بجينى التصويت طوالى 
مع العلم بانى وضعت الموقع فى المفضليات زمان كان بنشط طوالى الان لا
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*يا ياسر أجعل الموقع هو الصفحة الرئيسية لك وليس في المفضلة
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

كدة شغل مظبوط
يا ابن ادريس رسلوا لينا الطريقة بتاعتكم دي




والله بالتلفون 
عشان الطابور الخامس 
وحمهور الزمالك
00966501444922
مسكول يالحجاج
                        	*

----------


## Bakumba

*فتح الموقع من المفضلة يأخذ بعض الوقت
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80702
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80811
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني21.157%Votes: 80818
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*80795
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رابط التصويت
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*80902
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*81000


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  21.188%  Votes: 81056 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*81100
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81151
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم كان حصادنا 6000 صوت بالتمام والكمال بعون الله وتوفيقه
غدا لن نكون متواجدين معكم خلال ساعات النهار وجزء من الليل الا من خلال نت الهاتف
اتمنى أن يتواصل البذل والعطاء ليوم غداً الجمعة بنفس الهمة والنشاط
تحياتي وعميق محبتي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*81200
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  97008 


جماهير المريخ السوداني  81221 
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81375
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81440
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*والله يا  صفوووووة انتو خطيرين لو من الاول صوتوا زي الايام دي كان عملناها مليونية..
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 81488
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*يا عبد المنعم نوم العافيه
نحن موجودين انشاء الله تسمع الصباح نسبه تفرحك
21.259%  Votes: 81486
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81504
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

اليوم كان حصادنا 6000 صوت بالتمام والكمال بعون الله وتوفيقه
غدا لن نكون متواجدين معكم خلال ساعات النهار وجزء من الليل الا من خلال نت الهاتف
اتمنى أن يتواصل البذل والعطاء ليوم غداً الجمعة بنفس الهمة والنشاط
تحياتي وعميق محبتي



ما قصرت تب والله إن شاء الله الصفوة حيكونوا في الموعد
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 81526
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 81535
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81560
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 81596
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81601
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 81608
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.34%Votes: 97198


جماهير المريخ السوداني21.279%Votes: 81620
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81627
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  97230 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  81638 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*قبل النهاية بـ12 يومفارق الـ15 ألف صوت بين الزمالك والمريخ يشعل المنافسة على لقب الأكثر إبداعا




المنافسة مشتعلة بين الزمالك والمريخ

(دبي - mbc.net) زاد فارق الـ15 ألف صوت بين جماهير نادي الزمالك أصحاب الصدارة وجماهير المريخ السوداني أصحاب المركز الثاني من اشتعال استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي قبل نهايته بـ12 يوما.
ويبدو أن جماهير الزمالك متمسكة بالصدارة حتى نهاية الاستفتاء، فيما يزيد إصرار جماهير المريخ على مطاردة جماهير الفريق الأبيض أملا في اقتناص اللقب.
وارتفعت أصوات جماهير الزمالك إلى 96931 بعدما كانت في يوم 2 أبريل / نيسان 82282، فيما ارتفعت أصوات المريخ من 66608إلى 81070 وهو ما يعكس الإقبال الكبير لجماهير الناديين حرصا منهما على الفوز في هذا الاستفتاء.
فهل ينجح جمهور المريخ في تحقيق المفاجأة وإنزال الزمالك من على عرش الاستفتاء، أم يتمسك الزمالك بالصدارة حتى النهاية؟











*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81675
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81701
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.356%Votes: 97340



جماهير المريخ السوداني21.286%Votes: 81714
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81730
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81752
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.363%Votes: 97407

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.288%Votes: 81757
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*81770
                        	*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*21.288% Votes: 81796
*

----------


## الحجاج

* 81799
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني21.288%Votes: 81802
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*21.288% Votes: 81805
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني21.279%Votes: 81905
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.444%Votes: 97938


جماهير المريخ السوداني21.279%Votes: 81907
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.445%Votes: 97946

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.28%Votes: 81914
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفرق 16032
شباب الزمالك يتحركو بالمساء اكثر 
يلا ياشباب نشد الهمه شويه
*

----------


## Bakumba

*جماهير المريخ 82000
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.437%Votes: 97954

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.304%Votes: 82039
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*15915 الفرق
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خلال 25 دقيقة 
صوت للزعيم 125صوت
وللزمالك 8أصوات فقط
ممتاز ياشباب واصلوا على هذا المعدل
*

----------


## Bakumba

*المريخ 82115
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*82129
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الزمالك                      97967

المريخ                       82140

الفرق                       15827

لسة بعيدين يا شباب شدوا الهمة شوية
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  21.328%  Votes: 82164 
النسبة انخفضت عن امبارح ما زادت
شدو حيلكم زودوا المحلبية كتير

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.43%Votes: 97984

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.334%Votes: 82201
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.43%Votes: 97988

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.337%Votes: 82219
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*15769 الفرق

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*  21.343%  Votes: 82252 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.428%Votes: 98014

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.348%Votes: 82290
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفرق 15724
شباب الزمالك مجتهدين 
لازم نجتهد اكثر الفرق كبير ياصفوة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الصفوة فى  50 دقيقة 70 صوت فقط 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
21.382%Votes: 82500
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.429%Votes: 98137

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.387%Votes: 82538
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*15599 

الفارق بيننا مازال كبير ياشباب

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 82881
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 82893
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 82901
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياصفووووووووووووووووووووووووة




http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html 

*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*21.461% Votes: 83015
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري 98234 


جماهير المريخ السوداني  83073 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.394%Votes: 98444

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.492%Votes: 83319
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.412%Votes: 98625

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.508%Votes: 83475
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق 15150
الفارق كبير جداً ياشباب
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*156صوت للزعيم  فى 20دقيقة 
186 صوت للزمالك فى 20دقيقة
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 53 (1 من الأعضاء و 52 زائر)

دييجو ميليتو




*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 83626
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*يا ناس الذين يشاهدون الموضوع اكثر من خمسين غير الزوار لو كل واحد صوت مرتين دي براها 200صوت يالله شدو الحيل شوية

Votes: 83631
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.45%Votes: 98938

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.519%Votes: 83657
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

   98964 


جماهير المريخ السوداني


   83694 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.459%Votes: 99037

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.527%Votes: 83739
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق 15295
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.472%Votes: 99244

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.539%Votes: 83923
*

----------


## العؤض غبدالرحيم

*جماهير المريخ السوداني21.539%Votes: 83941
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*21.541% Votes: 83966
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.493%Votes: 99469

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.551%Votes: 84088
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق اتسع الى 15381
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خلال 45 دقيقة 165 صوت للزعيم فقط
وللزمالك 225 صوت
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*84159

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*84307    >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 
جماهير الزمالك المصري
  25.509%  Votes: 100117 
جماهير المريخ السوداني 
 21.544%  Votes: 84554 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جماهير الزمالك المصري
  25.513%  Votes: 100158 
جماهير المريخ السوداني 
 21.542%  Votes: 84568 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فارق ال15 الف صوت بين الزمالك والمريخ يشعل المنافسة على لقب الاكثر ابداعا ( موقع mbc )

دبي - mbc.net) زاد فارق الـ15 ألف صوت بين جماهير نادي الزمالك أصحاب الصدارة وجماهير المريخ السوداني أصحاب المركز الثاني من اشتعال استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي قبل نهايته بـ12 يوما.
ويبدو أن جماهير الزمالك متمسكة بالصدارة حتى نهاية الاستفتاء، فيما يزيد إصرار جماهير المريخ على مطاردة جماهير الفريق الأبيض أملا في اقتناص اللقب.
وارتفعت أصوات جماهير الزمالك إلى 96931 بعدما كانت في يوم 2 أبريل / نيسان 82282، فيما ارتفعت أصوات المريخ من 66608إلى 81070 وهو ما يعكس الإقبال الكبير لجماهير الناديين حرصا منهما على الفوز في هذا الاستفتاء.
فهل ينجح جمهور المريخ في تحقيق المفاجأة وإنزال الزمالك من على عرش الاستفتاء، أم يتمسك الزمالك بالصدارة حتى النهاية؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمالك : 100191
المريخ  : 84585
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  25.514%  Votes: 100377 جماهير المريخ السوداني  21.537%  Votes: 84728
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم لم نصوت معكم الا ثلاث مرات من الموبايل بسبب عدم تواجدنا بالمدينة
الآن سنكمل الــ 85000 ثم ننام 
وغداً بإذنا الله لن نرضى بأقل من 6000 صوت على الأقل
سنعمل من خمسة أجهزة كمبيوتر مع عيالي ولن نتقوف الا للصلاة او الطعام
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.521%




Votes: 100542جماهير المريخ السوداني21.54%Votes: 84862
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري   25.521%  Votes: 100555 جماهير المريخ السوداني   21.54%  Votes: 84869 جماهير الهلال السوداني
000000000000
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري        25.522%Votes: 100572



جماهير المريخ السوداني       21.542%Votes: 84890
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*84901
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.522%Votes: 100576

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.543%Votes: 84896
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق  15680
اتسع الفارق شدو الهمه ياشباب
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 84948
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 84960
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري      25.52%Votes: 100608


جماهير المريخ السوداني     21.552%Votes: 84964
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 85014
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*84999


85000

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري     25.526%  Votes: 100669


جماهير المريخ السوداني       21.557%  Votes: 85015
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري      25.527%   Votes: 100677

جماهير المريخ السوداني       21.556%   Votes: 85018

جماهير الهلال السوداني          0.897%    Votes: 3536
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 85040
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري     25.531%        Votes: 100731


جماهير المريخ السوداني    21.555%            Votes: 85043
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*تصبحو علي خير
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.648%Votes: 101600

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.518%Votes: 85239
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.658%Votes: 101675

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.521%Votes: 85281
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اتسع الفارق الى 16394

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

* 
جماهير المريخ السوداني21.523% Votes: 85301

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.668%Votes: 101757

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.53%Votes: 85352
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الزمالك متقدم ياشباب بفاصل 16405صوت

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خلال ساعة صوت للزعيم  71 صوت وللزمالك 82 صوت
*

----------


## سانتو

*up up
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*85401
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*85500
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*85600
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*85704
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*85800
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*85900
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86003
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86100
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ماشين كويس
86200
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86304
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86400
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86500
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86601
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.619%Votes: 102131



جماهير المريخ السوداني21.733%Votes: 86638
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 86651
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري                     25.617%                   Votes: 102140

جماهير المريخ السوداني                     21.738                         Votes: 86672
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86702
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86802
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 86840
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 86844
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.601%Votes: 102182



جماهير المريخ السوداني21.761%Votes: 86852
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*86900
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*87000
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*87000


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  102337 


جماهير المريخ السوداني     87087 
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 87097
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري     25.597%           Votes: 102347
جماهير المريخ السوداني      21.785%            Votes: 87104
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 87107
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*87200
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*87300
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.613%Votes: 102574

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.801%Votes: 87309
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  102640 


جماهير المريخ السوداني  87340 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لو حصلنا المائة الف خير وبركة ليس بالضرورة المركز الاول

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*87502
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.648%Votes: 102951

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.822%Votes: 87592
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
الفارق 15359
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخونا كسلاوى اقتنع بالمركز الاول 
ان شاءالله نسعد ياحبيبنا كسلاوى بالمركز الاول 
لكن الفارق ال15الف دا ماداير ينقص
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خلال ال9ساعات الماضية صوت للزعيم  2311
وصوت للزمالك 1276
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*87901
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88001


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفارق بيننا وبين الزمالك الآن 15015
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88100
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*مفروض نكثف التصويت الان لانو جماهير الزمالك مشغولة بمباراة فريقهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*88110
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88200
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88300
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.6%Votes: 103059

جماهير المريخ السوداني21.935%Votes: 88306
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق 14753
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88400
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88500
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88600
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88700
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جماهير المريخ السوداني21.992%Votes: 88736
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88801
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88888
رقم مميز جداً سننتظره عند التسعينات بإذن الله


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*88900
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*89000

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفرق بيننا وبين الزمالك 14443
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.617%Votes: 103513
جماهير المريخ السوداني22.032%Votes: 89027
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*فل نصوت من آجل فريق اسمه المريخ موش يلعبو فيه او يديرهوا فل ننسى الهزيمة لانو معروف انو الناس الفيهو ديل ما حيعملوا شي ولا حتى اللاعبين اخير للوالي اتخارج ومشى لو في كان مااااااات احسن يحتفظ بقروشوا بدل ما يديها للاعبين و الاداريين المغفلين ديل منكم لله منكم لله يا عصام الحاج ومعاوونيه المريخ مرض وشبع موت...
بوجدوكم اتركوهوا وارحلوا....ولكن حبنا للمريخ باقي لن نتركه وسآظل اصوت و اصوت حتى اوفيه حقه
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*لازم عشرة الف صوت الليلة نقفلها

Votes: 89033
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري    25.619             %Votes:    103534

جماهير المريخ السوداني     22.032              %Votes:    89036
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.626%Votes: 103598

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.03%Votes: 89061
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*والله بطنا طامة وما قادرين نصوت وحتى ان فزنا نحن قاعدين لسنة 14 البعد سنة علشان نلعب في بطولات أخرى ويمكن ما نلم فيها هي ذاتها كمان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نحن كجمهور مريخ واجبنا نشجع ونساند الكيان وهذ واجبنااللعيبة لهم واجباتهم واللجنة الفنية لها واجباتهافنحن كجمهور لن نتخلى عن التصويت بسبب تقصير ائ طرف آخروإﻻ نعتبر برضو مقصرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*89500
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*89600
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*89700
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*89716   
,والفرق بس  15054
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*89701
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 89810
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 89817
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 89821
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*89900
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 89912
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 89917
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 89923
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*90000

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفرق 15000
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*90014
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 90016
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*90100
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*90302
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.907%Votes: 105948

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.1%Votes: 90378
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اتسع الفارق الى 15570
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نقلاً هن موقع صدى الملاعب

جماهير الزمالك تتصدر الاستفتاء بجدارةقبل نحو أسبوع واحد من نهاية التصويت في استفتاء صدى الملاعب للجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الدول العربية
 يبدو أن جماهير الزمالك لن تتنازل عن المركز الأول، بعد زيادة كبيرة في الأصوات اجتازت 100 ألف صوت.

 قبل نحو أسبوع واحد من نهاية التصويت في استفتاء صدى الملاعل للجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الدول العربية
يبدو أن جماهير الزمالك لن تتنازل عن المركز الأول، بعد زيادة كبيرة في الأصوات اجتازت 100 ألف صوت.
وينفرد الزمالك بقيادة ألتراس وايت نايتس بالمركز الأول بأكثر من 25 % من إجمالي التصويت وهو ما يبلغ حوالي 105 آلاف صوت
 بينما عززت جماهير المريخ السوداني موقعها في المركز الثاني بحوالي 90 ألف صوت.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*90403
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*90500
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*90601
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزمالك  :106075
المريخ  :90602

معدل تصويت الزمالكية اصبحت مرتفعة جدا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*90702
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*90700
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*90800
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري25.908%Votes: 106228

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.162%Votes: 90866
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*90900
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني22.171%Votes: 90956
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*90975
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*91000
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني22.169%Votes: 91013
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*91100
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*91500
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*91600
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 91696
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 91701
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري    26.027%          Votes: 107340



جماهير المريخ السوداني    22.236%             Votes: 91704
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.026%  Votes: 107344
 جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.236%  Votes: 91712 
جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.869%  Votes: 3585
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*91722
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 91723
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 91725
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 91728
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*91800
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*91901
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.013%  Votes: 107442 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.285%  Votes: 92044 

جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.868%  Votes: 3586
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*92000
92100
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.022%  Votes: 107549 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.293%  Votes: 92138 

جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.868%  Votes: 3586
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*92200
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اعانك الله يامنعم  -الوقت ينفد والفارق  ثابت لايتزحزح

يحتاج لمجهود كبير
الى الامام
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*92300
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ليك التحيه الاخ عبد المنعم 

ولبقية الكتيبه المرابطه
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*92400
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ليك التحيه الاخ عبد المنعم 

ولبقية الكتيبه المرابطه



تصدق يا عريس عبدو هو واولادو شغالين جد 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يديهم العافية
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*92487
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*92501
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.088%Votes: 108138

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.32%Votes: 92518
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق 15620
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.113%Votes: 108306

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.317%Votes: 92563
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق اتسع الى 15743
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*92581
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*92609
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*92701
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*92800
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*92900
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*93001
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفرق بيننا وبين الزمالك 15654
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان يجب ان يكون هدفنا قبل قفل باب التصويت هو تحطيم الرقم مائة الف صوت

والمركز الثاني برضو مكسب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ السوداني

  93084

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ السوداني 93225
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.187%  Votes: 109236

جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.385%  Votes: 93377 

جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.862%  Votes: 3594
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 93400
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*Votes: 93518
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 93610
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله يا جمهور الزمالك حيرتونا 16000 حلفت براس أبوها ما تنقص
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

و الله يا جمهور الزمالك حيرتونا 16000 حلفت براس أبوها ما تنقص



سلامات يا حوشابي يا زعيم
المشكلة انو ناسنا ما مقتنعين بالموضوع من اساسو
وبالتالي عدد قليل جدا من يرابط ويصوت
ناس الزمالك بيشتغلو قي شكل مجموعات ودي افضل طريقة
عيالي كانوا متحمسين جداً للتصويت بدون ما اطلب منهم لكن من امس بدأ نشاطهم يفتر
شكلهم عايزين تحفيز امرنا لله نحفزهم 
هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 93731
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*صوتوا يا صفوة عشان ما نطلع من المولد لهذا العام بدون حمص
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*من هو الجمهور الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع ناديه في الوطن العربي؟  جماهير الهلال السعودي  0.975%  Votes: 4075 جماهير النصر السعودي  1.327%  Votes: 5544 جماهير الاتحاد السعودي  5.606%  Votes: 23419 جماهير الأهلي السعودي  1.603%  Votes: 6697 جماهير الأهلي المصري   5.191%  Votes: 21685 جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.184%  Votes: 109386 جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.442%  Votes: 93757 جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.861%  Votes: 3596 جماهير الوحدات الأردني  1.848%  Votes: 7721 جماهير الفيصلي الأردني  1.726%  Votes: 7210 جماهير  وفاق سطيف الجزائري  1.116%  Votes: 4662 جماهير مولودية الجزائر  4.103%  Votes: 17142 جماهير الترجي التونسي   0.804%  Votes: 3359 جماهير النجم الساحلي التونسي  0.422%  Votes: 1765 جماهير الرجاء المغربي  14.716%  Votes: 61479 جماهير الوداد المغربي  6.55%  Votes: 27362 جماهير العين الإماراتي  0.104%  Votes: 434 جماهير أهلي دبي  0.018%  Votes: 77 جماهير النجمة اللبناني  0.042%  Votes: 177 جماهير الصفاء اللبناني  0.028%  Votes: 118 جماهير القادسية الكويتي  0.039%  Votes: 161 جماهير العربي الكويتي  0.058%  Votes: 241 جماهير القوة الجوية (العراق)  0.925%  Votes: 3864 جماهير الشرطة العراقي  2.979%  Votes: 12444 جماهير الاتحاد الليبي  0.062%  Votes: 261 جماهير أهلي طرابلس الليبي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 93800
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*ناس الزمالك بيشتغلو قي شكل مجموعات ودي افضل طريقة
 [/QUOTE]

عبد المنعم تحياتي لك نحن ما عندنا اي مانع نعمل في مجموعات منذ اليوم وحتى نهاية فيترة التصويت!..أنت إقترح بوست لمجوعات وفق الزمن مثلا مجموعة من الساعة كذا للساعة كذا ثم مجموعة من الساعة كذا للساعة كذا وهكذا..وكل زول يشترك في المجموعة التي تناسبه ويلتزم بالتصويت طول الزمن المحدد للمجموعة..تحياتي وفي إنتظار الجدول في بوست منك
*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*الزمالك 109398 المريخ 93811
الفرق ما كبير يا شباب....نحن في إنتظار جدول المجموعات!
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ameer Mak
					

الزمالك 109398 المريخ 93811
الفرق ما كبير يا شباب....نحن في إنتظار جدول المجموعات!



222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.181%Votes: 109401

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.453%Votes: 9382
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري     26.181%           Votes: 109403


جماهير المريخ السوداني     22.454%              Votes: 93831
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 93839
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 93901
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*94000


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 94102
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتمنى ان نحطم حاجز المائة الف قبل انتهاء التصويت


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  94127 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 94200
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 94228
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 94242
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 94243
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 94300
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 94401
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*94500
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*94600
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 94700
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.18%Votes: 109778

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.599%Votes: 94762
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق  15016
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*94901
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني22.609%Votes: 94911
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.189%Votes: 109953

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.613%Votes: 94940
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
الفارق  15013
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني22.616%Votes: 94965
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني22.622%Votes: 95003
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*95000

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*95110
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.189%  Votes: 110058 
جماهير المريخ السوداني
 22.639%  Votes: 95141
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*95200
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*95300
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*95401
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*95500
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.182%Votes: 110171

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.697%Votes: 95505
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
الفارق 14666
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*95600
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.207%Votes: 110407

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.711%Votes: 95678
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق  14729
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.375%Votes: 111485

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.683%Votes: 95877
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 96200
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 96272
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 96280
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 96286
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 96300
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 96400
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لحقونا المائة الف ياصفوة سريع قبل نهاية التصويت

جماهير الزمالك المصري


  112267 


جماهير المريخ السوداني


  96579 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.453%  Votes: 112286

جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.76%  Votes: 96608 

جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.855%  Votes: 3631
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*96666


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 96700
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المريخ السودانى :  96701

تخطى حاجز المائة الف صوت لابد وان تتحقق باذن الله

الزمالك المصرى : 112351
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*706
الاداء ضعيف يكونوا مشو الكورة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*96800
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*Votes: 96814
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*96900
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97000

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*22.814% Votes: 97024 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97100
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*79200
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97300
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97402
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.462%Votes: 112665جماهير المريخ السوداني22.877%Votes: 97401


شدو الهمه كي نبلغ القمه 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.46%  Votes: 112668 جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.881%  Votes: 97426
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97500


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97600
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97700
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97800
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دايرين الميه دايرين الميه

جماهير الزمالك المصري


  112699 


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  97804 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*79888
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*97900
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دايرين الميه دايرين الميه

جماهير الزمالك المصري


  112699 


جماهير المريخ السوداني

  97804 




المية يا زعيم ان شاء الله نقدمها ليك هدية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*98000


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.505%Votes: 113264

جماهير المريخ السوداني22.984%Votes: 98218
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  26.503%  Votes: 113275 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  22.994%  Votes: 98275 

جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.851%  Votes: 3637
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*23%Votes: 9831
*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*98403
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*98402
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*98500
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*98600
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*98683
*

----------


## الحجاج

*شدوا الهمة باقي يوم واااااااااااااااااااااااحد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 98700
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 98730
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 98732
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري      26.502%        Votes: 113470


جماهير المريخ السوداني      23.06%             Votes: 98733
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 98762
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 98764
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 98800
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*98900
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.092%Votes: 98944
*

----------


## الاحمر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.102%Votes: 99007
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.102%Votes: 99004
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*99000


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*99100


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*99200
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 99300
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحاج

*99324
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ها نحن تقدم نحو المية الف صوت وتفصلنا عنها خطوات قليلة
99400


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.169%Votes: 99443
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.173%Votes: 99468
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.18%Votes: 99513
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.196%Votes: 99612
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*99600


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جماهير المريخ 99700
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*99801


*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.234%Votes: 99882
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   23.238%  Votes:  99911
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*99900


*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.244%Votes: 99950
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني   23.254%   Votes:   100006
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لو تمكنا  من جرهم الى دون العشره الف  سنتجاوزهم  يحملة  يوم وليلة  قوية
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يلا  ياكسلاوى   حققنا لك المائة   --وسنواصل   --بلا ياس   -
اليوم الاداء اكثر من ممتاز  ياريت  يستمر كذلك-
شكرا منعم  عبد\ الرحمن  شكلررا  الاشاوس  كلهم  الحمر  الميامين
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*شكرا عزو  -افتقدناك  يارجل  
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*99999


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*100000
مائة الف صوت للزعيم
100000
إهداء خاص للحبيب مريخابى كسلاوي



*

----------


## الاحمر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.256%Votes: 100025
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.507%Votes: 114023
جماهير المريخ السوداني23.258%Votes: 100046
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
ماشاءالله قد تجاوزنا المائة الف صوت 

الفارق  13977
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*لزملكاوية والمريخاب .. صراع الصدارة يحتدم قبل أيام من نهاية استفتاء الأكثر إبداعا


 جماهير الزمالك والمريخ

(دبي - mbc.net)  احتدم الصراع بشدة بين جماهير الزمالك المصري والمريخ السوداني للفوز بلقب  الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي خلال استفتاء موقع صدى الملاعب  قبل أيام من نهايته حيث ينتهي الاستفتاء في 15 من أبريل/ نسيان الجاري.
وقامت جماهير الزمالك بالتصويت لفريقها بعدد أصوات بلغ ما يزيا عن 111 ألف صوت في الوقت الذي تكافح فيه جماهير المريخ للحاق بالمقدمة وجمعت حتى الآن أصوات فاقت 96 ألف صوت.
وبلغت نسبة التصويت للزمالك ما يزيد عن 26 % في الوقت الذي تحتل فيه جماهير المريخ المركز الثاني بنسبة نزيد عن 22 % مما يؤجج الصراع بينهما خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة قبل انتهاء الاستفتاء.
وتحتل جماهير الرجاء المغربي المركز الثالث في الاستفتاء بعدد أصوات اقترب من 62 ألف صوت بينما لا تزال نسبة تصويتها لا تزيد عن 15 %.




جماهير الزمالك المصري
 26.508%  Votes: 114033                     جماهير المريخ السوداني
 23.261%  Votes: 100068                                                                                  جماهير الهلال السوداني  0.851%  Votes: 3660                                                      جماهير الوحدات الأردني  1.802%  Votes: 7751 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.519%Votes: 114138


جماهير المريخ السوداني23.272%Votes: 100163
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق  13975
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.556%Votes: 114401


جماهير المريخ السوداني23.272%Votes: 100253
*

----------


## طارق الحاج

*100470
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جماهير الزمالك المصري
  26.565%  Votes: 114556 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  23.307%  Votes: 100506 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.323%Votes: 100641
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جماهير الزمالك المصري26.672%Votes: 115401


جماهير المريخ السوداني23.29%Votes: 100769
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق 14632
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*100796
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  26.669%  Votes: 115451 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  23.308%  Votes: 100900 

*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*جماهير الزمالك المصري   26.694%  Votes: 115732 جماهير المريخ السوداني   23.329%  Votes: 101142
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  115776 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  101155 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*​101195
*

----------


## طارق الحاج

*101375
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحاج

*101375جماهير الزمالك المصري26.837%Votes: 116766جماهير المريخ السوداني23.3%Votes: 101375جماهير الهلال السوداني0.845%


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري
  117672 
جماهير المريخ السوداني  101501 

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101860
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101870
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101872
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري27.174%Votes: 119196

جماهير المريخ السوداني23.226%Votes: 101875
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101890
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101892
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101894
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101914
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101915
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101921
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101997
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 101998
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
جماهير الزمالك المصري27.288%Votes: 120065


جماهير المريخ السوداني23.224%Votes: 102185
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الفارق 17880
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اقتنعنا بالمركز الثانى 

خروج الفريق 
ونتايجه المخيبه
تاثر بها الاقبال على التصويت
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*متبقى ثلاثة ايام من نهاية الاستفتاء والموقف كالآتى :
الزمالك المصرى :120163
المريخ السودانى :102233
الرجاء المغربى :61715
&
&
&
&
الهلال السودانى:3693
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*جماهير المريخ السوداني
  23.225% Votes: 102282
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  121137 

جماهير المريخ السوداني

  102671 
*

----------


## طارق الحاج

*​102680
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الصراع زملكاوي مريخي وباقي يومين
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*جماهير الزمالك المصري  27.413%  Votes: 121166 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  23.233%  Votes: 102690
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ايوم اخر يوم ياناااااااااااااااااااس
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 102736
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*102740
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 102762
نتائج الفريق الاخيرة اثرت على الاستفتاء كنا قريبين جداً من المركز الاول منكم لله يا لاعبين و مجلس التقشف حتى التصويت الجماهير تركتوا

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري     27.416%           Votes: 121223


جماهير المريخ السوداني     23.242%            Votes: 102769
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*102780
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*يكفينا فخراً و شرفاً أن نكون أعظم جمهور جمهور المريخ
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحاج

*103279
*

----------


## ezzeo

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.256%Votes: 103303
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*103523
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*103587
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 103623
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*103653
اخر طقة لى 
والله 
ود اللغا دا شغلنا شديد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

  123225 

جماهير المريخ السوداني


  103811 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جماهير الزمالك المصري
27.765%Votes: 124001
جماهير المريخ السوداني
23.28%Votes: 103969
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*​103994
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ناس الزمالك ديل قصتهم شنو . . قدر ما نقول نحصلهم نلقاهم وسعوا الفارق
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*104009
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك دي إلا ناس MBCبصوتوا معاهم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لينا ان نهنى جماهير الزمالك على صمودها  واستبسالها
ونتوجه الى محبى  المريخ العظيم بالتحية والتجلة لاداءهم  الباسل  برغم دخولهم السباق  متاخرين فى المركز  الثامن واستطاعوا قهر  سبعة فرق  ليتصدروا  المركز الثانى بجدارة  وكانوا عازمين على انتزاع الصدارة  لو لا ان مواعيد انتهاء اجل التصويت قد حانت

مبروك المركز الثانى بجدارة  ومبروك لكل من ساهم وادلى  وبرهن على حبه للمريخ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

27.787%
Votes: 124258
جماهير المريخ السوداني

23.309%Votes: 104233
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

27.794%
Votes: 124397
جماهير المريخ السوداني

23.333%Votes: 104430
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 104527
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*جماهير الزمالك المصري           27.817%             Votes: 124585


جماهير المريخ السوداني           23.339%               Votes: 10453
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*Votes: 104531
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري

 125298 

جماهير المريخ السوداني


  104964 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تبقى لنا اقل من اربعين صوت لكي نصل حاجز ال 105 الف صوت

فهل نحن فاعلون ذلك ياصفوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماهير المريخ السوداني23.349%Votes: 105004
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الزمالك المصري 125440 

جماهير المريخ السوداني  105025 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو الصفوة ديل ربنا يديهم الصحة والعافية
قلنا عايزين نحطم حاجز المائة الف طوالي حطموهو
قلنا عايزين نعدي حاجز ال 105 الف طوالي عدوهو

لله دركم ياصفوة يارائعين

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الناس دي صوت اكتر مننا بس 
نشكر كل الاخوة الذين قامو بالتصويت 
وكون الناس وصلت الي 100000 صوت فليس بسيط والفارق بيننا والثالث كبير 

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*حسمت جماهير نادي الزمالك المصري لقب الأكثر إبداعا في استفتاء صدى الملاعب للجمهور العربي الأكثر إبداعا في تشجيع فريقه ومساندته في جميع مبارياته ومشاركاته وذلك بعد منافسة شرسة مع جماهير المريخ السوداني التي جاءت في المركز الثاني. واحتلت جماهير الزمالك المركز الأول برصيد.... بنسبة ... وتصدرت الجماهير الزملكاوية الاستفتاء من البداية وحتى النهاية لتتربع بجدارة على القمة في استفتاء الأكثر إبداعا ويبدو أن جماهير الزمالك سعيدة هه الأيام بأداء فريقها بالدوري المصري الذي يشهد انطلاقة رائعة للقلعة البيضاء الذي غاب في الفترة الماضية عن منصات التتويج.
المريخ ثانياً
::::::::::::::
جاءت جماهير المريخ السوداني في المركز الثاني بحوالي 104657 صوت بنسبة 23.3% حيث نجحث منذ بداية في إزاحة الرجاء من المركز الثاني لتحتله وتنافس الزمالك على الصدارة إلا أنها لم تستطع مقاومة الزحف الزملكاوي واكتفت بالمركز الثاني في استفتاء صدى الملاعب.
الرجاء المغربي ثالثا.. والوداد رابعا
حلت جماهير الرجاء المغربي المركز الثالث بنسبة 13.8% وتفوقت جماهير الرجاء على جماهير الوداد المغربية التي احتلت المركز الرابع بـ 27469 صوت بنسبة 6.1% وأشعل الجمهور الشمال إفريقي الاستفتاء منذ إنطلاقه خاصة وأن معظم الجماهير العربية تتمنى الفوز بلقب الأكثر إبداعا.

الاتحاد يحل خامسا
جاءت جماهير الاتحاد السعودي في المركز الخامس في استفتاء الصدى بـ 24205 صوت بنسبة 5.4 % لتتصدر الجماهير الاتحادية قمة الفرق السعودية في الاستفتاء بالرغم من الكبوات التي تعرض لها فريقها في الفترة الأخيرة وغيابه عن منصات التتويج المحلثة والقارية.

المراكز المتقدمة ونسب التصويت في استفتاء الصدى:
1 - جماهير الزمالك المصري

142837 صوت .. النسبة 27.8%

2 - جماهير المريخ السوداني

104657 صوت.. النسبة 23.3 %

3 – جماهير الرجاء المغربي

61817 صوت.. النسبة 13.8 %

4 – جماهير الوداد المغربي

27469 صوت.. النسبة 6.1 %

5 – جماهير الاتحاد السعودي

24205 صوت.. النسبة 5.4 %

6 – جماهير الأهلي المصري

22220 صوت.. النسبة 4.9 %

7 – جماهير مولودية الجزائر

17963 صوت.. النسبة 4 %

8 – جماهير الشرطة العراقي

12582 صوت.. النسبة 2.8 %

9 – جماهير الوحدات الأردني

8005 صوت.. النسبة 1.8 %

10 – جماهير الفيصلي الأردني

7382 صوت.. النسبة 1.6 %

11 – جماهير الأهلي السعودي

6884 صوت.. النسبة 1.5 %

12 – جماهير النصر السعودي

5613 صوت.. النسبة 1.3 %

13 – جماهير الهلال السعودي

4256 صوت.. النسبة 1 %

وصيفنا خارج الشبكة
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 205‏ود الخلا,‏mohammed_h_o,‏طارق حامد,‏ود البقعة,‏القطانى*,‏الحارث,‏الحجاج,‏مرهف,‏حبيب المريخ,‏DERNA,‏محمدطيب,‏مكاريــوس,‏دولي,‏حودا,‏redstar,‏بشارة,‏مبارك علي حسين,‏senba,‏صديق,‏عبدالباقي عمر,‏محمد عوض حبشي,‏uhaila,‏hass6666,‏farandakas,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏Deimos,‏asimayis,‏Ammar Elkhalifa,‏apex,‏ارخبيل,‏الأبيض ضميرك,‏نجم مريخابى,‏هيثم مبارك,‏طارق العرش,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏خالد عيساوي,‏وش الرجال,‏نادرالداني,‏osa sinnar,‏عبدالرحمن محجوب,‏المنصوري2008,‏hamada7777,‏كباشي,‏المسلمي,‏برعى القانون,‏reddish,‏احمد جبريل,‏حمزه احمد الماحى,‏ابن ادريس,‏محمد عبده,‏عزالدين سيد وديدي,‏Almothanna,‏سانتو,‏sonstar,‏عمادالدين طه,‏osman,‏ابولين,‏احمد الحلفاوى,‏أزهري ود الخليفة,‏الصادق,‏أبو رشاد,‏فائزمصطفى جعفر,‏كروبين,‏عادل حسبو,‏صخر,‏mosa2000,‏najma,‏ayman akoud,‏hamdi73,‏الشمشار,‏الصادق هبانى,‏Azmi shosh,‏nona,‏أبو المنتصر,‏mido77,‏هشام احمدموسى,‏ودالعقيد,‏مرتضي دياب,‏أوهاج,‏جنوبى,‏عم نصرالدين,‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,‏jafaros,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏azzreem,‏حافظ النور,‏الحوشابي,‏بحاري,‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر,‏طوكراوي,‏حسن بدري,‏waleed salih,‏الجراح,‏monzir ana,‏بيبو شريف,‏دييجو ميليتو,‏مايقومابي,‏wd el7aj,‏الجامرابي,‏Mudather taj elsir,‏كركبة2010,‏حاكم خيرى حاكم,‏نعيم عجيمي,‏امام اباتي,‏ود الدمام,‏عزو قاسم,‏ودكمبال,‏ود الشامي,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏السناري,‏سودان المريخ,‏احمر مكة,‏زياد-ودالفضل,‏ابراهيم 258,‏majedsiddig,‏hagar,‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,‏الطيب تمبول,‏hafezZAREEF,‏ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,‏ابو البنات,‏فؤاد تينة,‏alenani,‏شرقاوي,‏ابوالاء,‏سيف الاسلام,‏حوته 1,‏فراس الشفيع,‏معتصم الصايم,‏الدلميت,‏Mohamed Eisa,‏كسباوى,‏محمد star,‏mageedy62,‏عباس ميرغني,‏محمد سيف الإسلام,‏farhan,‏النزير,‏سامرين,‏البركان الهادئ,‏مجنون,‏هيثم برعي,‏لعوتة,‏abufulla,‏nadirhm1,‏الخليل 9,‏عبدالله صديق,‏dr.abdelgalil,‏ياسر عمر,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏حاتم عثمان الخليفة,‏ezzeo,‏ابوجالا,‏ودالمراد,‏ابوعبودى الصغير,‏المريخابي هيمو,‏مزمل عباس,‏طارق الحاج,‏abouzr,‏مريخ المدينة,‏SHAKIRATEYA,‏zalnoon,‏KING1,‏الاحمر,‏ibrahim rahma allha,‏المريود,‏عصام طه,‏كشه 22,‏ابواسراء,‏أبومحمد,‏Yousif Alnaim,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏ابو دعاء,‏ahmed tijani,‏maxx48,‏تجـــانے,‏AlMuraid,‏زول هناك,‏انور عبدون,‏علي سنجة,‏الامين البشاري,‏parma,‏ابو المنذر,‏ايمن الطاهر,‏معتصم صالح,‏مريخي معاصر,‏Abu - Khalid,‏مامون الصافي,‏عبد المنعم,‏diaamahi,‏عبدالغني حمد المريخابي,‏محمد المنصوري,‏Bakumba,‏ايمن موانزا,‏salahbutre,‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد,‏mohamed alnwo,‏modric,‏Ameer Mak,‏مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,‏سليمان الحكيم,‏الحداوى,‏خال عمر,‏البديع,‏العؤض غبدالرحيم



الف مبرووووووووووووووك لكم جميعاً 
وفعلاً صفوة فى كل شئ 
لو تضافرنا كلنا ووحدنا كلمتنا كما توحدنا فى هذا البوست حينها لن نخاف على المريخ ابداً

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*عوده الحضري لا؟
                        	*

----------

